# The Spam thread for all your spamming needs



## Eternal Myst (Jun 16, 2008)

IT"S TIME TO SPAM BABY.FUCK YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 16, 2008)

NO.


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 16, 2008)

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS
SSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS
SSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS
SSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSPAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM
























MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMA
aldjhuis


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 16, 2008)

NUH UH!


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 16, 2008)

gdyhhgYESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS
SSPadwkoih uii want to spam it spam it.
You want to spam it spam it.
LETS spam it.


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 16, 2008)

NOOOOOO

Oh shit WTF am I doing?  Spammin?


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 16, 2008)

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## AXYPB (Jun 16, 2008)

It is a melancholy object to those who walk through this great town or travel in the country, when they see the streets, the roads, and cabin doors, crowded with beggars of the female sex, followed by three, four, or six children, all in rags and importuning every passenger for an alms. These mothers, instead of being able to work for their honest livelihood, are forced to employ all their time in strolling to beg sustenance for their helpless infants: who as they grow up either turn thieves for want of work, or leave their dear native country to fight for the Pretender in Spain, or sell themselves to the Barbadoes.

I think it is agreed by all parties that this prodigious number of children in the arms, or on the backs, or at the heels of their mothers, and frequently of their fathers, is in the present deplorable state of the kingdom a very great additional grievance; and, therefore, whoever could find out a fair, cheap, and easy method of making these children sound, useful members of the commonwealth, would deserve so well of the public as to have his statue set up for a preserver of the nation.

But my intention is very far from being confined to provide only for the children of professed beggars; it is of a much greater extent, and shall take in the whole number of infants at a certain age who are born of parents in effect as little able to support them as those who demand our charity in the streets.

As to my own part, having turned my thoughts for many years upon this important subject, and maturely weighed the several schemes of other projectors, I have always found them grossly mistaken in the computation. It is true, a child just dropped from its dam may be supported by her milk for a solar year, with little other nourishment; at most not above the value of 2s., which the mother may certainly get, or the value in scraps, by her lawful occupation of begging; and it is exactly at one year old that I propose to provide for them in such a manner as instead of being a charge upon their parents or the parish, or wanting food and raiment for the rest of their lives, they shall on the contrary contribute to the feeding, and partly to the clothing, of many thousands.

There is likewise another great advantage in my scheme, that it will prevent those voluntary abortions, and that horrid practice of women murdering their bastard children, alas! too frequent among us! sacrificing the poor innocent babes I doubt more to avoid the expense than the shame, which would move tears and pity in the most savage and inhuman breast.

The number of souls in this kingdom being usually reckoned one million and a half, of these I calculate there may be about two hundred thousand couples whose wives are breeders; from which number I subtract thirty thousand couples who are able to maintain their own children, although I apprehend there cannot be so many, under the present distresses of the kingdom; but this being granted, there will remain an hundred and seventy thousand breeders. I again subtract fifty thousand for those women who miscarry, or whose children die by accident or disease within the year. There only remains one hundred and twenty thousand children of poor parents annually born. The question therefore is, how this number shall be reared and provided for, which, as I have already said, under the present situation of affairs, is utterly impossible by all the methods hitherto proposed. For we can neither employ them in handicraft or agriculture; we neither build houses (I mean in the country) nor cultivate land: they can very seldom pick up a livelihood by stealing, till they arrive at six years old, except where they are of towardly parts, although I confess they learn the rudiments much earlier, during which time, they can however be properly looked upon only as probationers, as I have been informed by a principal gentleman in the county of Cavan, who protested to me that he never knew above one or two instances under the age of six, even in a part of the kingdom so renowned for the quickest proficiency in that art.

I am assured by our merchants, that a boy or a girl before twelve years old is no salable commodity; and even when they come to this age they will not yield above three pounds, or three pounds and half-a-crown at most on the exchange; which cannot turn to account either to the parents or kingdom, the charge of nutriment and rags having been at least four times that value.

I shall now therefore humbly propose my own thoughts, which I hope will not be liable to the least objection.

I have been assured by a very knowing American of my acquaintance in London, that a young healthy child well nursed is at a year old a most delicious, nourishing, and wholesome food, whether stewed, roasted, baked, or boiled; and I make no doubt that it will equally serve in a fricassee or a ragout.

I do therefore humbly offer it to public consideration that of the hundred and twenty thousand children already computed, twenty thousand may be reserved for breed, whereof only one-fourth part to be males; which is more than we allow to sheep, black cattle or swine; and my reason is, that these children are seldom the fruits of marriage, a circumstance not much regarded by our savages, therefore one male will be sufficient to serve four females. That the remaining hundred thousand may, at a year old, be offered in the sale to the persons of quality and fortune through the kingdom; always advising the mother to let them suck plentifully in the last month, so as to render them plump and fat for a good table. A child will make two dishes at an entertainment for friends; and when the family dines alone, the fore or hind quarter will make a reasonable dish, and seasoned with a little pepper or salt will be very good boiled on the fourth day, especially in winter.

I have reckoned upon a medium that a child just born will weigh 12 pounds, and in a solar year, if tolerably nursed, increaseth to 28 pounds.

I grant this food will be somewhat dear, and therefore very proper for landlords, who, as they have already devoured most of the parents, seem to have the best title to the children.

Infant's flesh will be in season throughout the year, but more plentiful in March, and a little before and after; for we are told by a grave author, an eminent French physician, that fish being a prolific diet, there are more children born in Roman Catholic countries about nine months after Lent than at any other season; therefore, reckoning a year after Lent, the markets will be more glutted than usual, because the number of popish infants is at least three to one in this kingdom: and therefore it will have one other collateral advantage, by lessening the number of papists among us.

I have already computed the charge of nursing a beggar's child (in which list I reckon all cottagers, laborers, and four-fifths of the farmers) to be about two shillings per annum, rags included; and I believe no gentleman would repine to give ten shillings for the carcass of a good fat child, which, as I have said, will make four dishes of excellent nutritive meat, when he hath only some particular friend or his own family to dine with him. Thus the squire will learn to be a good landlord, and grow popular among his tenants; the mother will have eight shillings net profit, and be fit for work till she produces another child.

Those who are more thrifty (as I must confess the times require) may flay the carcass; the skin of which artificially dressed will make admirable gloves for ladies, and summer boots for fine gentlemen.

As to our city of Dublin, shambles may be appointed for this purpose in the most convenient parts of it, and butchers we may be assured will not be wanting; although I rather recommend buying the children alive, and dressing them hot from the knife, as we do roasting pigs.

A very worthy person, a true lover of his country, and whose virtues I highly esteem, was lately pleased in discoursing on this matter to offer a refinement upon my scheme. He said that many gentlemen of this kingdom, having of late destroyed their deer, he conceived that the want of venison might be well supplied by the bodies of young lads and maidens, not exceeding fourteen years of age nor under twelve; so great a number of both sexes in every country being now ready to starve for want of work and service; and these to be disposed of by their parents, if alive, or otherwise by their nearest relations. But with due deference to so excellent a friend and so deserving a patriot, I cannot be altogether in his sentiments; for as to the males, my American acquaintance assured me, from frequent experience, that their flesh was generally tough and lean, like that of our schoolboys by continual exercise, and their taste disagreeable; and to fatten them would not answer the charge. Then as to the females, it would, I think, with humble submission be a loss to the public, because they soon would become breeders themselves; and besides, it is not improbable that some scrupulous people might be apt to censure such a practice (although indeed very unjustly), as a little bordering upon cruelty; which, I confess, hath always been with me the strongest objection against any project, however so well intended.

But in order to justify my friend, he confessed that this expedient was put into his head by the famous Psalmanazar, a native of the island Formosa, who came from thence to London above twenty years ago, and in conversation told my friend, that in his country when any young person happened to be put to death, the executioner sold the carcass to persons of quality as a prime dainty; and that in his time the body of a plump girl of fifteen, who was crucified for an attempt to poison the emperor, was sold to his imperial majesty's prime minister of state, and other great mandarins of the court, in joints from the gibbet, at four hundred crowns. Neither indeed can I deny, that if the same use were made of several plump young girls in this town, who without one single groat to their fortunes cannot stir abroad without a chair, and appear at playhouse and assemblies in foreign fineries which they never will pay for, the kingdom would not be the worse.

Some persons of a desponding spirit are in great concern about that vast number of poor people, who are aged, diseased, or maimed, and I have been desired to employ my thoughts what course may be taken to ease the nation of so grievous an encumbrance. But I am not in the least pain upon that matter, because it is very well known that they are every day dying and rotting by cold and famine, and filth and vermin, as fast as can be reasonably expected. And as to the young laborers, they are now in as hopeful a condition; they cannot get work, and consequently pine away for want of nourishment, to a degree that if at any time they are accidentally hired to common labor, they have not strength to perform it; and thus the country and themselves are happily delivered from the evils to come.

I have too long digressed, and therefore shall return to my subject. I think the advantages by the proposal which I have made are obvious and many, as well as of the highest importance.

For first, as I have already observed, it would greatly lessen the number of papists, with whom we are yearly overrun, being the principal breeders of the nation as well as our most dangerous enemies; and who stay at home on purpose with a design to deliver the kingdom to the Pretender, hoping to take their advantage by the absence of so many good protestants, who have chosen rather to leave their country than stay at home and pay tithes against their conscience to an episcopal curate.

Secondly, The poorer tenants will have something valuable of their own, which by law may be made liable to distress and help to pay their landlord's rent, their corn and cattle being already seized, and money a thing unknown.

Thirdly, Whereas the maintenance of an hundred thousand children, from two years old and upward, cannot be computed at less than ten shillings a-piece per annum, the nation's stock will be thereby increased fifty thousand pounds per annum, beside the profit of a new dish introduced to the tables of all gentlemen of fortune in the kingdom who have any refinement in taste. And the money will circulate among ourselves, the goods being entirely of our own growth and manufacture.

Fourthly, The constant breeders, beside the gain of eight shillings sterling per annum by the sale of their children, will be rid of the charge of maintaining them after the first year.

Fifthly, This food would likewise bring great custom to taverns; where the vintners will certainly be so prudent as to procure the best receipts for dressing it to perfection, and consequently have their houses frequented by all the fine gentlemen, who justly value themselves upon their knowledge in good eating: and a skilful cook, who understands how to oblige his guests, will contrive to make it as expensive as they please.

Sixthly, This would be a great inducement to marriage, which all wise nations have either encouraged by rewards or enforced by laws and penalties. It would increase the care and tenderness of mothers toward their children, when they were sure of a settlement for life to the poor babes, provided in some sort by the public, to their annual profit instead of expense. We should see an honest emulation among the married women, which of them could bring the fattest child to the market. Men would become as fond of their wives during the time of their pregnancy as they are now of their mares in foal, their cows in calf, their sows when they are ready to farrow; nor offer to beat or kick them (as is too frequent a practice) for fear of a miscarriage.

Many other advantages might be enumerated. For instance, the addition of some thousand carcasses in our exportation of barreled beef, the propagation of swine's flesh, and improvement in the art of making good bacon, so much wanted among us by the great destruction of pigs, too frequent at our tables; which are no way comparable in taste or magnificence to a well-grown, fat, yearling child, which roasted whole will make a considerable figure at a lord mayor's feast or any other public entertainment. But this and many others I omit, being studious of brevity.

Supposing that one thousand families in this city, would be constant customers for infants flesh, besides others who might have it at merry meetings, particularly at weddings and christenings, I compute that Dublin would take off annually about twenty thousand carcasses; and the rest of the kingdom (where probably they will be sold somewhat cheaper) the remaining eighty thousand.

I can think of no one objection, that will possibly be raised against this proposal, unless it should be urged, that the number of people will be thereby much lessened in the kingdom. This I freely own, and 'twas indeed one principal design in offering it to the world. I desire the reader will observe, that I calculate my remedy for this one individual Kingdom of Ireland, and for no other that ever was, is, or, I think, ever can be upon Earth. Therefore let no man talk to me of other expedients: Of taxing our absentees at five shillings a pound: Of using neither cloaths, nor houshold furniture, except what is of our own growth and manufacture: Of utterly rejecting the materials and instruments that promote foreign luxury: Of curing the expensiveness of pride, vanity, idleness, and gaming in our women: Of introducing a vein of parsimony, prudence and temperance: Of learning to love our country, wherein we differ even from Laplanders, and the inhabitants of Topinamboo: Of quitting our animosities and factions, nor acting any longer like the Jews, who were murdering one another at the very moment their city was taken: Of being a little cautious not to sell our country and consciences for nothing: Of teaching landlords to have at least one degree of mercy towards their tenants. Lastly, of putting a spirit of honesty, industry, and skill into our shop-keepers, who, if a resolution could now be taken to buy only our native goods, would immediately unite to cheat and exact upon us in the price, the measure, and the goodness, nor could ever yet be brought to make one fair proposal of just dealing, though often and earnestly invited to it.

Therefore I repeat, let no man talk to me of these and the like expedients, 'till he hath at least some glympse of hope, that there will ever be some hearty and sincere attempt to put them into practice.

But, as to my self, having been wearied out for many years with offering vain, idle, visionary thoughts, and at length utterly despairing of success, I fortunately fell upon this proposal, which, as it is wholly new, so it hath something solid and real, of no expence and little trouble, full in our own power, and whereby we can incur no danger in disobliging England. For this kind of commodity will not bear exportation, and flesh being of too tender a consistence, to admit a long continuance in salt, although perhaps I could name a country, which would be glad to eat up our whole nation without it.

After all, I am not so violently bent upon my own opinion as to reject any offer proposed by wise men, which shall be found equally innocent, cheap, easy, and effectual. But before something of that kind shall be advanced in contradiction to my scheme, and offering a better, I desire the author or authors will be pleased maturely to consider two points. First, as things now stand, how they will be able to find food and raiment for an hundred thousand useless mouths and backs. And secondly, there being a round million of creatures in human figure throughout this kingdom, whose whole subsistence put into a common stock would leave them in debt two millions of pounds sterling, adding those who are beggars by profession to the bulk of farmers, cottagers, and laborers, with their wives and children who are beggars in effect: I desire those politicians who dislike my overture, and may perhaps be so bold as to attempt an answer, that they will first ask the parents of these mortals, whether they would not at this day think it a great happiness to have been sold for food, at a year old in the manner I prescribe, and thereby have avoided such a perpetual scene of misfortunes as they have since gone through by the oppression of landlords, the impossibility of paying rent without money or trade, the want of common sustenance, with neither house nor clothes to cover them from the inclemencies of the weather, and the most inevitable prospect of entailing the like or greater miseries upon their breed for ever.

I profess, in the sincerity of my heart, that I have not the least personal interest in endeavoring to promote this necessary work, having no other motive than the public good of my country, by advancing our trade, providing for infants, relieving the poor, and giving some pleasure to the rich. I have no children by which I can propose to get a single penny; the youngest being nine years old, and my wife past child-bearing.


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 16, 2008)

lol


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 16, 2008)

im a peanut.i live in a fihshjer.i want to rul over costello.and eat peanusts i am purposely riting everyuthing in bad grammer.forgive me jses


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 16, 2008)

SPAM.


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 16, 2008)

alallalalllalalallalaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaalllll


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 16, 2008)

i thought it was spam, not post wierd pics.


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 16, 2008)

It's all the same.
It's all the same.
It's all the same.
It's all the same.
It's all the same.
It's all the same.
It's all the same.
It's all the same.
It's all the same.
It's all the same.
It's all the same.
It's all the same.
It's all the same.
It's all the same.
It's all the same.
It's all the same.
It's all the same.
It's all the same.
It's all the same.
It's all the same.
It's all the same.
It's all the same.
It's all the same.
It's all the same.
It's all the same.


----------



## da_head (Jun 16, 2008)

MAPS

EDIT: i fucked up >.


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 16, 2008)

It's all the same.
It's all the same.
It's all the same.
It's all the same.
It's all the same.
It's all the same.
It's all the same.
It's all the same.
It's all the same.
It's all the same.
It's all the same.
It's all the same.
It's all the same.
It's all the same.
It's all the same.
It's all the same.
It's all the same.
It's all the same.
It's all the same.
It's all the same.


----------



## Sephi (Jun 16, 2008)

<!--sizeo:7--><span style="font-size:36pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo-->
<!--coloro:#00FF00--><span style="color:#00FF00"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FF00--><span style="color:#00FF00"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FF00--><span style="color:#00FF00"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FF00--><span style="color:#00FF00"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FF00--><span style="color:#00FF00"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FF00--><span style="color:#00FF00"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FF00--><span style="color:#00FF00"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FF00--><span style="color:#00FF00"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FF00--><span style="color:#00FF00"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FF00--><span style="color:#00FF00"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FF00--><span style="color:#00FF00"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FF00--><span style="color:#00FF00"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FF00--><span style="color:#00FF00"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FF00--><span style="color:#00FF00"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FF00--><span style="color:#00FF00"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FF00--><span style="color:#00FF00"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FF00--><span style="color:#00FF00"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FF00--><span style="color:#00FF00"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FF00--><span style="color:#00FF00"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FF00--><span style="color:#00FF00"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FF00--><span style="color:#00FF00"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FF00--><span style="color:#00FF00"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FF00--><span style="color:#00FF00"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FF00--><span style="color:#00FF00"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FF00--><span style="color:#00FF00"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FF00--><span style="color:#00FF00"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FF00--><span style="color:#00FF00"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FF00--><span style="color:#00FF00"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FF00--><span style="color:#00FF00"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FF00--><span style="color:#00FF00"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FF00--><span style="color:#00FF00"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FF00--><span style="color:#00FF00"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FF00--><span style="color:#00FF00"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FF00--><span style="color:#00FF00"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FF00--><span style="color:#00FF00"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FF00--><span style="color:#00FF00"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FF00--><span style="color:#00FF00"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FF00--><span style="color:#00FF00"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FF00--><span style="color:#00FF00"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FF00--><span style="color:#00FF00"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FF00--><span style="color:#00FF00"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FF00--><span style="color:#00FF00"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FF00--><span style="color:#00FF00"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FF00--><span style="color:#00FF00"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FF00--><span style="color:#00FF00"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FF00--><span style="color:#00FF00"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FF00--><span style="color:#00FF00"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FF00--><span style="color:#00FF00"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FF00--><span style="color:#00FF00"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FF00--><span style="color:#00FF00"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FF00--><span style="color:#00FF00"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FF00--><span style="color:#00FF00"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FF00--><span style="color:#00FF00"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FF00--><span style="color:#00FF00"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FF00--><span style="color:#00FF00"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FF00--><span style="color:#00FF00"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FF00--><span style="color:#00FF00"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FF00--><span style="color:#00FF00"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FF00--><span style="color:#00FF00"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FF00--><span style="color:#00FF00"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FF00--><span style="color:#00FF00"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FF00--><span style="color:#00FF00"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FF00--><span style="color:#00FF00"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FF00--><span style="color:#00FF00"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FF00--><span style="color:#00FF00"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FF00--><span style="color:#00FF00"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FF00--><span style="color:#00FF00"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FF00--><span style="color:#00FF00"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FF00--><span style="color:#00FF00"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FF00--><span style="color:#00FF00"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FF00--><span style="color:#00FF00"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FF00--><span style="color:#00FF00"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FF00--><span style="color:#00FF00"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FF00--><span style="color:#00FF00"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FF00--><span style="color:#00FF00"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FF00--><span style="color:#00FF00"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FF00--><span style="color:#00FF00"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FF00--><span style="color:#00FF00"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FF00--><span style="color:#00FF00"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FF00--><span style="color:#00FF00"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FF00--><span style="color:#00FF00"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FF00--><span style="color:#00FF00"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FF00--><span style="color:#00FF00"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FF00--><span style="color:#00FF00"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FF00--><span style="color:#00FF00"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FF00--><span style="color:#00FF00"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FF00--><span style="color:#00FF00"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FF00--><span style="color:#00FF00"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FF00--><span style="color:#00FF00"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FF00--><span style="color:#00FF00"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FF00--><span style="color:#00FF00"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FF00--><span style="color:#00FF00"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FF00--><span style="color:#00FF00"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FF00--><span style="color:#00FF00"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FF00--><span style="color:#00FF00"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FF00--><span style="color:#00FF00"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FF00--><span style="color:#00FF00"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FF00--><span style="color:#00FF00"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FF00--><span style="color:#00FF00"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FF00--><span style="color:#00FF00"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FF00--><span style="color:#00FF00"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FF00--><span style="color:#00FF00"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FF00--><span style="color:#00FF00"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FF00--><span style="color:#00FF00"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FF00--><span style="color:#00FF00"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FF00--><span style="color:#00FF00"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FF00--><span style="color:#00FF00"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FF00--><span style="color:#00FF00"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FF00--><span style="color:#00FF00"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FF00--><span style="color:#00FF00"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FF00--><span style="color:#00FF00"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FF00--><span style="color:#00FF00"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FF00--><span style="color:#00FF00"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FF00--><span style="color:#00FF00"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FF00--><span style="color:#00FF00"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FF00--><span style="color:#00FF00"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FF00--><span style="color:#00FF00"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FF00--><span style="color:#00FF00"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FF00--><span style="color:#00FF00"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FF00--><span style="color:#00FF00"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FF00--><span style="color:#00FF00"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FF00--><span style="color:#00FF00"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FF00--><span style="color:#00FF00"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FF00--><span style="color:#00FF00"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FF00--><span style="color:#00FF00"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FF00--><span style="color:#00FF00"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FF00--><span style="color:#00FF00"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FF00--><span style="color:#00FF00"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FF00--><span style="color:#00FF00"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FF00--><span style="color:#00FF00"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FF00--><span style="color:#00FF00"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FF00--><span style="color:#00FF00"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FF00--><span style="color:#00FF00"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FF00--><span style="color:#00FF00"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FF00--><span style="color:#00FF00"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FF00--><span style="color:#00FF00"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FF00--><span style="color:#00FF00"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FF00--><span style="color:#00FF00"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FF00--><span style="color:#00FF00"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FF00--><span style="color:#00FF00"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FF00--><span style="color:#00FF00"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FF00--><span style="color:#00FF00"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FF00--><span style="color:#00FF00"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FF00--><span style="color:#00FF00"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FF00--><span style="color:#00FF00"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FF00--><span style="color:#00FF00"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FF00--><span style="color:#00FF00"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FF00--><span style="color:#00FF00"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FF00--><span style="color:#00FF00"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FF00--><span style="color:#00FF00"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FF00--><span style="color:#00FF00"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FF00--><span style="color:#00FF00"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FF00--><span style="color:#00FF00"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FF00--><span style="color:#00FF00"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FF00--><span style="color:#00FF00"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FF00--><span style="color:#00FF00"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FF00--><span style="color:#00FF00"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FF00--><span style="color:#00FF00"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FF00--><span style="color:#00FF00"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FF00--><span style="color:#00FF00"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FF00--><span style="color:#00FF00"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FF00--><span style="color:#00FF00"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FF00--><span style="color:#00FF00"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FF00--><span style="color:#00FF00"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FF00--><span style="color:#00FF00"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FF00--><span style="color:#00FF00"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FF00--><span style="color:#00FF00"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FF00--><span style="color:#00FF00"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FF00--><span style="color:#00FF00"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FF00--><span style="color:#00FF00"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FF00--><span style="color:#00FF00"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FF00--><span style="color:#00FF00"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FF00--><span style="color:#00FF00"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FF00--><span style="color:#00FF00"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FF00--><span style="color:#00FF00"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FF00--><span style="color:#00FF00"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FF00--><span style="color:#00FF00"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FF00--><span style="color:#00FF00"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FF00--><span style="color:#00FF00"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FF00--><span style="color:#00FF00"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FF00--><span style="color:#00FF00"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FF00--><span style="color:#00FF00"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FF00--><span style="color:#00FF00"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FF00--><span style="color:#00FF00"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FF00--><span style="color:#00FF00"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FF00--><span style="color:#00FF00"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FF00--><span style="color:#00FF00"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FF00--><span style="color:#00FF00"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FF00--><span style="color:#00FF00"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FF00--><span style="color:#00FF00"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FF00--><span style="color:#00FF00"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FF00--><span style="color:#00FF00"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FF00--><span style="color:#00FF00"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FF00--><span style="color:#00FF00"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FF00--><span style="color:#00FF00"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FF00--><span style="color:#00FF00"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FF00--><span style="color:#00FF00"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FF00--><span style="color:#00FF00"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FF00--><span style="color:#00FF00"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FF00--><span style="color:#00FF00"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FF00--><span style="color:#00FF00"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FF00--><span style="color:#00FF00"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FF00--><span style="color:#00FF00"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FF00--><span style="color:#00FF00"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FF00--><span style="color:#00FF00"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FF00--><span style="color:#00FF00"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FF00--><span style="color:#00FF00"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FF00--><span style="color:#00FF00"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FF00--><span style="color:#00FF00"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FF00--><span style="color:#00FF00"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FF00--><span style="color:#00FF00"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FF00--><span style="color:#00FF00"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FF00--><span style="color:#00FF00"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FF00--><span style="color:#00FF00"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FF00--><span style="color:#00FF00"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FF00--><span style="color:#00FF00"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FF00--><span style="color:#00FF00"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FF00--><span style="color:#00FF00"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FF00--><span style="color:#00FF00"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FF00--><span style="color:#00FF00"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FF00--><span style="color:#00FF00"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FF00--><span style="color:#00FF00"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FF00--><span style="color:#00FF00"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FF00--><span style="color:#00FF00"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FF00--><span style="color:#00FF00"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FF00--><span style="color:#00FF00"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FF00--><span style="color:#00FF00"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FF00--><span style="color:#00FF00"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FF00--><span style="color:#00FF00"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FF00--><span style="color:#00FF00"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FF00--><span style="color:#00FF00"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FF00--><span style="color:#00FF00"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FF00--><span style="color:#00FF00"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FF00--><span style="color:#00FF00"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FF00--><span style="color:#00FF00"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FF00--><span style="color:#00FF00"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FF00--><span style="color:#00FF00"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FF00--><span style="color:#00FF00"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FF00--><span style="color:#00FF00"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FF00--><span style="color:#00FF00"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FF00--><span style="color:#00FF00"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FF00--><span style="color:#00FF00"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FF00--><span style="color:#00FF00"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FF00--><span style="color:#00FF00"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FF00--><span style="color:#00FF00"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FF00--><span style="color:#00FF00"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FF00--><span style="color:#00FF00"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FF00--><span style="color:#00FF00"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FF00--><span style="color:#00FF00"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FF00--><span style="color:#00FF00"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FF00--><span style="color:#00FF00"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FF00--><span style="color:#00FF00"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FF00--><span style="color:#00FF00"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FF00--><span style="color:#00FF00"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FF00--><span style="color:#00FF00"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FF00--><span style="color:#00FF00"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FF00--><span style="color:#00FF00"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FF00--><span style="color:#00FF00"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FF00--><span style="color:#00FF00"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FF00--><span style="color:#00FF00"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FF00--><span style="color:#00FF00"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FF00--><span style="color:#00FF00"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FF00--><span style="color:#00FF00"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FF00--><span style="color:#00FF00"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FF00--><span style="color:#00FF00"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FF00--><span style="color:#00FF00"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FF00--><span style="color:#00FF00"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FF00--><span style="color:#00FF00"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FF00--><span style="color:#00FF00"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FF00--><span style="color:#00FF00"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FF00--><span style="color:#00FF00"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FF00--><span style="color:#00FF00"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FF00--><span style="color:#00FF00"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FF00--><span style="color:#00FF00"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FF00--><span style="color:#00FF00"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FF00--><span style="color:#00FF00"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FF00--><span style="color:#00FF00"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FF00--><span style="color:#00FF00"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FF00--><span style="color:#00FF00"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FF00--><span style="color:#00FF00"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro-->DESU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc-->
<!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec-->


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 16, 2008)

dog shart is teh awesome.


----------



## Sephi (Jun 16, 2008)

epic page breaker


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 16, 2008)

<img src="http://fc03.deviantart.com/fs13/f/2007/114/6/7/8_Bit_Mario_and_Link_by_Artemendo.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://fc03.deviantart.com/fs13/f/2007/114/6/7/8_Bit_Mario_and_Link_by_Artemendo.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://fc03.deviantart.com/fs13/f/2007/114/6/7/8_Bit_Mario_and_Link_by_Artemendo.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://fc03.deviantart.com/fs13/f/2007/114/6/7/8_Bit_Mario_and_Link_by_Artemendo.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://fc03.deviantart.com/fs13/f/2007/114/6/7/8_Bit_Mario_and_Link_by_Artemendo.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://fc03.deviantart.com/fs13/f/2007/114/6/7/8_Bit_Mario_and_Link_by_Artemendo.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://fc03.deviantart.com/fs13/f/2007/114/6/7/8_Bit_Mario_and_Link_by_Artemendo.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://fc03.deviantart.com/fs13/f/2007/114/6/7/8_Bit_Mario_and_Link_by_Artemendo.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://fc03.deviantart.com/fs13/f/2007/114/6/7/8_Bit_Mario_and_Link_by_Artemendo.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://fc03.deviantart.com/fs13/f/2007/114/6/7/8_Bit_Mario_and_Link_by_Artemendo.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://fc03.deviantart.com/fs13/f/2007/114/6/7/8_Bit_Mario_and_Link_by_Artemendo.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://fc03.deviantart.com/fs13/f/2007/114/6/7/8_Bit_Mario_and_Link_by_Artemendo.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://fc03.deviantart.com/fs13/f/2007/114/6/7/8_Bit_Mario_and_Link_by_Artemendo.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://fc03.deviantart.com/fs13/f/2007/114/6/7/8_Bit_Mario_and_Link_by_Artemendo.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://fc03.deviantart.com/fs13/f/2007/114/6/7/8_Bit_Mario_and_Link_by_Artemendo.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://fc03.deviantart.com/fs13/f/2007/114/6/7/8_Bit_Mario_and_Link_by_Artemendo.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://fc03.deviantart.com/fs13/f/2007/114/6/7/8_Bit_Mario_and_Link_by_Artemendo.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://fc03.deviantart.com/fs13/f/2007/114/6/7/8_Bit_Mario_and_Link_by_Artemendo.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://fc03.deviantart.com/fs13/f/2007/114/6/7/8_Bit_Mario_and_Link_by_Artemendo.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://fc03.deviantart.com/fs13/f/2007/114/6/7/8_Bit_Mario_and_Link_by_Artemendo.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://fc03.deviantart.com/fs13/f/2007/114/6/7/8_Bit_Mario_and_Link_by_Artemendo.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://fc03.deviantart.com/fs13/f/2007/114/6/7/8_Bit_Mario_and_Link_by_Artemendo.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://fc03.deviantart.com/fs13/f/2007/114/6/7/8_Bit_Mario_and_Link_by_Artemendo.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://fc03.deviantart.com/fs13/f/2007/114/6/7/8_Bit_Mario_and_Link_by_Artemendo.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://fc03.deviantart.com/fs13/f/2007/114/6/7/8_Bit_Mario_and_Link_by_Artemendo.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://fc03.deviantart.com/fs13/f/2007/114/6/7/8_Bit_Mario_and_Link_by_Artemendo.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://fc03.deviantart.com/fs13/f/2007/114/6/7/8_Bit_Mario_and_Link_by_Artemendo.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://fc03.deviantart.com/fs13/f/2007/114/6/7/8_Bit_Mario_and_Link_by_Artemendo.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://fc03.deviantart.com/fs13/f/2007/114/6/7/8_Bit_Mario_and_Link_by_Artemendo.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://fc03.deviantart.com/fs13/f/2007/114/6/7/8_Bit_Mario_and_Link_by_Artemendo.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://fc03.deviantart.com/fs13/f/2007/114/6/7/8_Bit_Mario_and_Link_by_Artemendo.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://fc03.deviantart.com/fs13/f/2007/114/6/7/8_Bit_Mario_and_Link_by_Artemendo.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://fc03.deviantart.com/fs13/f/2007/114/6/7/8_Bit_Mario_and_Link_by_Artemendo.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://fc03.deviantart.com/fs13/f/2007/114/6/7/8_Bit_Mario_and_Link_by_Artemendo.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://fc03.deviantart.com/fs13/f/2007/114/6/7/8_Bit_Mario_and_Link_by_Artemendo.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://fc03.deviantart.com/fs13/f/2007/114/6/7/8_Bit_Mario_and_Link_by_Artemendo.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://fc03.deviantart.com/fs13/f/2007/114/6/7/8_Bit_Mario_and_Link_by_Artemendo.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://fc03.deviantart.com/fs13/f/2007/114/6/7/8_Bit_Mario_and_Link_by_Artemendo.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://fc03.deviantart.com/fs13/f/2007/114/6/7/8_Bit_Mario_and_Link_by_Artemendo.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://fc03.deviantart.com/fs13/f/2007/114/6/7/8_Bit_Mario_and_Link_by_Artemendo.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://fc03.deviantart.com/fs13/f/2007/114/6/7/8_Bit_Mario_and_Link_by_Artemendo.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://fc03.deviantart.com/fs13/f/2007/114/6/7/8_Bit_Mario_and_Link_by_Artemendo.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://fc03.deviantart.com/fs13/f/2007/114/6/7/8_Bit_Mario_and_Link_by_Artemendo.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://fc03.deviantart.com/fs13/f/2007/114/6/7/8_Bit_Mario_and_Link_by_Artemendo.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://fc03.deviantart.com/fs13/f/2007/114/6/7/8_Bit_Mario_and_Link_by_Artemendo.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://fc03.deviantart.com/fs13/f/2007/114/6/7/8_Bit_Mario_and_Link_by_Artemendo.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://fc03.deviantart.com/fs13/f/2007/114/6/7/8_Bit_Mario_and_Link_by_Artemendo.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://fc03.deviantart.com/fs13/f/2007/114/6/7/8_Bit_Mario_and_Link_by_Artemendo.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://fc03.deviantart.com/fs13/f/2007/114/6/7/8_Bit_Mario_and_Link_by_Artemendo.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://fc03.deviantart.com/fs13/f/2007/114/6/7/8_Bit_Mario_and_Link_by_Artemendo.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://fc03.deviantart.com/fs13/f/2007/114/6/7/8_Bit_Mario_and_Link_by_Artemendo.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://fc03.deviantart.com/fs13/f/2007/114/6/7/8_Bit_Mario_and_Link_by_Artemendo.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://fc03.deviantart.com/fs13/f/2007/114/6/7/8_Bit_Mario_and_Link_by_Artemendo.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://fc03.deviantart.com/fs13/f/2007/114/6/7/8_Bit_Mario_and_Link_by_Artemendo.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://fc03.deviantart.com/fs13/f/2007/114/6/7/8_Bit_Mario_and_Link_by_Artemendo.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://fc03.deviantart.com/fs13/f/2007/114/6/7/8_Bit_Mario_and_Link_by_Artemendo.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://fc03.deviantart.com/fs13/f/2007/114/6/7/8_Bit_Mario_and_Link_by_Artemendo.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://fc03.deviantart.com/fs13/f/2007/114/6/7/8_Bit_Mario_and_Link_by_Artemendo.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://fc03.deviantart.com/fs13/f/2007/114/6/7/8_Bit_Mario_and_Link_by_Artemendo.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://fc03.deviantart.com/fs13/f/2007/114/6/7/8_Bit_Mario_and_Link_by_Artemendo.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://fc03.deviantart.com/fs13/f/2007/114/6/7/8_Bit_Mario_and_Link_by_Artemendo.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://fc03.deviantart.com/fs13/f/2007/114/6/7/8_Bit_Mario_and_Link_by_Artemendo.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://fc03.deviantart.com/fs13/f/2007/114/6/7/8_Bit_Mario_and_Link_by_Artemendo.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://fc03.deviantart.com/fs13/f/2007/114/6/7/8_Bit_Mario_and_Link_by_Artemendo.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://fc03.deviantart.com/fs13/f/2007/114/6/7/8_Bit_Mario_and_Link_by_Artemendo.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://fc03.deviantart.com/fs13/f/2007/114/6/7/8_Bit_Mario_and_Link_by_Artemendo.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://fc03.deviantart.com/fs13/f/2007/114/6/7/8_Bit_Mario_and_Link_by_Artemendo.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://fc03.deviantart.com/fs13/f/2007/114/6/7/8_Bit_Mario_and_Link_by_Artemendo.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://fc03.deviantart.com/fs13/f/2007/114/6/7/8_Bit_Mario_and_Link_by_Artemendo.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://fc03.deviantart.com/fs13/f/2007/114/6/7/8_Bit_Mario_and_Link_by_Artemendo.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://fc03.deviantart.com/fs13/f/2007/114/6/7/8_Bit_Mario_and_Link_by_Artemendo.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://fc03.deviantart.com/fs13/f/2007/114/6/7/8_Bit_Mario_and_Link_by_Artemendo.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://fc03.deviantart.com/fs13/f/2007/114/6/7/8_Bit_Mario_and_Link_by_Artemendo.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://fc03.deviantart.com/fs13/f/2007/114/6/7/8_Bit_Mario_and_Link_by_Artemendo.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://fc03.deviantart.com/fs13/f/2007/114/6/7/8_Bit_Mario_and_Link_by_Artemendo.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://fc03.deviantart.com/fs13/f/2007/114/6/7/8_Bit_Mario_and_Link_by_Artemendo.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://fc03.deviantart.com/fs13/f/2007/114/6/7/8_Bit_Mario_and_Link_by_Artemendo.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://fc03.deviantart.com/fs13/f/2007/114/6/7/8_Bit_Mario_and_Link_by_Artemendo.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://fc03.deviantart.com/fs13/f/2007/114/6/7/8_Bit_Mario_and_Link_by_Artemendo.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://fc03.deviantart.com/fs13/f/2007/114/6/7/8_Bit_Mario_and_Link_by_Artemendo.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://fc03.deviantart.com/fs13/f/2007/114/6/7/8_Bit_Mario_and_Link_by_Artemendo.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://fc03.deviantart.com/fs13/f/2007/114/6/7/8_Bit_Mario_and_Link_by_Artemendo.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://fc03.deviantart.com/fs13/f/2007/114/6/7/8_Bit_Mario_and_Link_by_Artemendo.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://fc03.deviantart.com/fs13/f/2007/114/6/7/8_Bit_Mario_and_Link_by_Artemendo.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" />


----------



## NINTENDO DS (Jun 16, 2008)

^^lol
lolololollololoolololoololololololoololoolololoolololololloolloololloolloolololo
oloololololololoolololollllllllllllllllllollolololoolololololo
lololololololololoolololoooooooolololollllololollolololololollolollololololollol
lolololollololololollolollololololololollolololololollol
lolololollololoolololoololololololoololoolololoolololololloolloololloolloolololo
oloololololololoolololollllllllllllllllllollolololoolololololo
lololololololololoolololoooooooolololollllololollolololololollolollololololollol
lolololollololololollolollololololololollolololololollollolololollololoolololool
lololololoololoolololoolololololloolloololloolloolololololoololololololoolololol
llllllllllllllllollolololoolololololo
lololololololololoolololoooooooolololollllololollolololololollolollololololollol
lolololollololololollolollololololololollolololololollollolololollololoolololool
lololololoololoolololoolololololloolloololloolloolololololoololololololoolololol
llllllllllllllllollolololoolololololo
lololololololololoolololoooooooolololollllololollolololololollolollololololollol
lolololollololololollolollololololololollolololololollollolololollololoolololool
lololololoololoolololoolololololloolloololloolloolololololoololololololoolololol
llllllllllllllllollolololoolololololo
lololololololololoolololoooooooolololollllololollolololololollolollololololollol
lolololollololololollolollololololololollolololololollollolololollololoolololool
lololololoololoolololoolololololloolloololloolloolololololoololololololoolololol
llllllllllllllllollolololoolololololo
lololololololololoolololoooooooolololollllololollolololololollolollololololollol
lolololollololololollolollololololololollolololololollol


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 16, 2008)

<!--quoteo(post=1211740:date=Jun 16 2008, 04:23 AM:name=Eternal Myst)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Eternal Myst @ Jun 16 2008, 04:23 AM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=1211740"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec--><img src="http://fc03.deviantart.com/fs13/f/2007/114/6/7/8_Bit_Mario_and_Link_by_Artemendo.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://fc03.deviantart.com/fs13/f/2007/114/6/7/8_Bit_Mario_and_Link_by_Artemendo.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://fc03.deviantart.com/fs13/f/2007/114/6/7/8_Bit_Mario_and_Link_by_Artemendo.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://fc03.deviantart.com/fs13/f/2007/114/6/7/8_Bit_Mario_and_Link_by_Artemendo.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://fc03.deviantart.com/fs13/f/2007/114/6/7/8_Bit_Mario_and_Link_by_Artemendo.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://fc03.deviantart.com/fs13/f/2007/114/6/7/8_Bit_Mario_and_Link_by_Artemendo.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://fc03.deviantart.com/fs13/f/2007/114/6/7/8_Bit_Mario_and_Link_by_Artemendo.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://fc03.deviantart.com/fs13/f/2007/114/6/7/8_Bit_Mario_and_Link_by_Artemendo.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://fc03.deviantart.com/fs13/f/2007/114/6/7/8_Bit_Mario_and_Link_by_Artemendo.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://fc03.deviantart.com/fs13/f/2007/114/6/7/8_Bit_Mario_and_Link_by_Artemendo.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://fc03.deviantart.com/fs13/f/2007/114/6/7/8_Bit_Mario_and_Link_by_Artemendo.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://fc03.deviantart.com/fs13/f/2007/114/6/7/8_Bit_Mario_and_Link_by_Artemendo.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://fc03.deviantart.com/fs13/f/2007/114/6/7/8_Bit_Mario_and_Link_by_Artemendo.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://fc03.deviantart.com/fs13/f/2007/114/6/7/8_Bit_Mario_and_Link_by_Artemendo.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://fc03.deviantart.com/fs13/f/2007/114/6/7/8_Bit_Mario_and_Link_by_Artemendo.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://fc03.deviantart.com/fs13/f/2007/114/6/7/8_Bit_Mario_and_Link_by_Artemendo.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://fc03.deviantart.com/fs13/f/2007/114/6/7/8_Bit_Mario_and_Link_by_Artemendo.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://fc03.deviantart.com/fs13/f/2007/114/6/7/8_Bit_Mario_and_Link_by_Artemendo.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://fc03.deviantart.com/fs13/f/2007/114/6/7/8_Bit_Mario_and_Link_by_Artemendo.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://fc03.deviantart.com/fs13/f/2007/114/6/7/8_Bit_Mario_and_Link_by_Artemendo.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://fc03.deviantart.com/fs13/f/2007/114/6/7/8_Bit_Mario_and_Link_by_Artemendo.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://fc03.deviantart.com/fs13/f/2007/114/6/7/8_Bit_Mario_and_Link_by_Artemendo.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://fc03.deviantart.com/fs13/f/2007/114/6/7/8_Bit_Mario_and_Link_by_Artemendo.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://fc03.deviantart.com/fs13/f/2007/114/6/7/8_Bit_Mario_and_Link_by_Artemendo.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://fc03.deviantart.com/fs13/f/2007/114/6/7/8_Bit_Mario_and_Link_by_Artemendo.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://fc03.deviantart.com/fs13/f/2007/114/6/7/8_Bit_Mario_and_Link_by_Artemendo.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://fc03.deviantart.com/fs13/f/2007/114/6/7/8_Bit_Mario_and_Link_by_Artemendo.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://fc03.deviantart.com/fs13/f/2007/114/6/7/8_Bit_Mario_and_Link_by_Artemendo.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://fc03.deviantart.com/fs13/f/2007/114/6/7/8_Bit_Mario_and_Link_by_Artemendo.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://fc03.deviantart.com/fs13/f/2007/114/6/7/8_Bit_Mario_and_Link_by_Artemendo.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://fc03.deviantart.com/fs13/f/2007/114/6/7/8_Bit_Mario_and_Link_by_Artemendo.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://fc03.deviantart.com/fs13/f/2007/114/6/7/8_Bit_Mario_and_Link_by_Artemendo.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://fc03.deviantart.com/fs13/f/2007/114/6/7/8_Bit_Mario_and_Link_by_Artemendo.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://fc03.deviantart.com/fs13/f/2007/114/6/7/8_Bit_Mario_and_Link_by_Artemendo.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://fc03.deviantart.com/fs13/f/2007/114/6/7/8_Bit_Mario_and_Link_by_Artemendo.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://fc03.deviantart.com/fs13/f/2007/114/6/7/8_Bit_Mario_and_Link_by_Artemendo.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://fc03.deviantart.com/fs13/f/2007/114/6/7/8_Bit_Mario_and_Link_by_Artemendo.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://fc03.deviantart.com/fs13/f/2007/114/6/7/8_Bit_Mario_and_Link_by_Artemendo.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://fc03.deviantart.com/fs13/f/2007/114/6/7/8_Bit_Mario_and_Link_by_Artemendo.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://fc03.deviantart.com/fs13/f/2007/114/6/7/8_Bit_Mario_and_Link_by_Artemendo.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://fc03.deviantart.com/fs13/f/2007/114/6/7/8_Bit_Mario_and_Link_by_Artemendo.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://fc03.deviantart.com/fs13/f/2007/114/6/7/8_Bit_Mario_and_Link_by_Artemendo.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://fc03.deviantart.com/fs13/f/2007/114/6/7/8_Bit_Mario_and_Link_by_Artemendo.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://fc03.deviantart.com/fs13/f/2007/114/6/7/8_Bit_Mario_and_Link_by_Artemendo.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://fc03.deviantart.com/fs13/f/2007/114/6/7/8_Bit_Mario_and_Link_by_Artemendo.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://fc03.deviantart.com/fs13/f/2007/114/6/7/8_Bit_Mario_and_Link_by_Artemendo.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://fc03.deviantart.com/fs13/f/2007/114/6/7/8_Bit_Mario_and_Link_by_Artemendo.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://fc03.deviantart.com/fs13/f/2007/114/6/7/8_Bit_Mario_and_Link_by_Artemendo.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://fc03.deviantart.com/fs13/f/2007/114/6/7/8_Bit_Mario_and_Link_by_Artemendo.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://fc03.deviantart.com/fs13/f/2007/114/6/7/8_Bit_Mario_and_Link_by_Artemendo.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://fc03.deviantart.com/fs13/f/2007/114/6/7/8_Bit_Mario_and_Link_by_Artemendo.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://fc03.deviantart.com/fs13/f/2007/114/6/7/8_Bit_Mario_and_Link_by_Artemendo.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://fc03.deviantart.com/fs13/f/2007/114/6/7/8_Bit_Mario_and_Link_by_Artemendo.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://fc03.deviantart.com/fs13/f/2007/114/6/7/8_Bit_Mario_and_Link_by_Artemendo.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://fc03.deviantart.com/fs13/f/2007/114/6/7/8_Bit_Mario_and_Link_by_Artemendo.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://fc03.deviantart.com/fs13/f/2007/114/6/7/8_Bit_Mario_and_Link_by_Artemendo.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://fc03.deviantart.com/fs13/f/2007/114/6/7/8_Bit_Mario_and_Link_by_Artemendo.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://fc03.deviantart.com/fs13/f/2007/114/6/7/8_Bit_Mario_and_Link_by_Artemendo.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://fc03.deviantart.com/fs13/f/2007/114/6/7/8_Bit_Mario_and_Link_by_Artemendo.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://fc03.deviantart.com/fs13/f/2007/114/6/7/8_Bit_Mario_and_Link_by_Artemendo.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://fc03.deviantart.com/fs13/f/2007/114/6/7/8_Bit_Mario_and_Link_by_Artemendo.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://fc03.deviantart.com/fs13/f/2007/114/6/7/8_Bit_Mario_and_Link_by_Artemendo.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://fc03.deviantart.com/fs13/f/2007/114/6/7/8_Bit_Mario_and_Link_by_Artemendo.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://fc03.deviantart.com/fs13/f/2007/114/6/7/8_Bit_Mario_and_Link_by_Artemendo.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://fc03.deviantart.com/fs13/f/2007/114/6/7/8_Bit_Mario_and_Link_by_Artemendo.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://fc03.deviantart.com/fs13/f/2007/114/6/7/8_Bit_Mario_and_Link_by_Artemendo.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://fc03.deviantart.com/fs13/f/2007/114/6/7/8_Bit_Mario_and_Link_by_Artemendo.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://fc03.deviantart.com/fs13/f/2007/114/6/7/8_Bit_Mario_and_Link_by_Artemendo.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://fc03.deviantart.com/fs13/f/2007/114/6/7/8_Bit_Mario_and_Link_by_Artemendo.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://fc03.deviantart.com/fs13/f/2007/114/6/7/8_Bit_Mario_and_Link_by_Artemendo.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://fc03.deviantart.com/fs13/f/2007/114/6/7/8_Bit_Mario_and_Link_by_Artemendo.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://fc03.deviantart.com/fs13/f/2007/114/6/7/8_Bit_Mario_and_Link_by_Artemendo.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://fc03.deviantart.com/fs13/f/2007/114/6/7/8_Bit_Mario_and_Link_by_Artemendo.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://fc03.deviantart.com/fs13/f/2007/114/6/7/8_Bit_Mario_and_Link_by_Artemendo.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://fc03.deviantart.com/fs13/f/2007/114/6/7/8_Bit_Mario_and_Link_by_Artemendo.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://fc03.deviantart.com/fs13/f/2007/114/6/7/8_Bit_Mario_and_Link_by_Artemendo.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://fc03.deviantart.com/fs13/f/2007/114/6/7/8_Bit_Mario_and_Link_by_Artemendo.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://fc03.deviantart.com/fs13/f/2007/114/6/7/8_Bit_Mario_and_Link_by_Artemendo.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://fc03.deviantart.com/fs13/f/2007/114/6/7/8_Bit_Mario_and_Link_by_Artemendo.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://fc03.deviantart.com/fs13/f/2007/114/6/7/8_Bit_Mario_and_Link_by_Artemendo.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://fc03.deviantart.com/fs13/f/2007/114/6/7/8_Bit_Mario_and_Link_by_Artemendo.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://fc03.deviantart.com/fs13/f/2007/114/6/7/8_Bit_Mario_and_Link_by_Artemendo.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://fc03.deviantart.com/fs13/f/2007/114/6/7/8_Bit_Mario_and_Link_by_Artemendo.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://fc03.deviantart.com/fs13/f/2007/114/6/7/8_Bit_Mario_and_Link_by_Artemendo.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->
Are you a god?
A\S\L?


----------



## AXYPB (Jun 16, 2008)

_Mario Paint_ stamps?


----------



## Corrupedent Droi (Jun 16, 2008)

AXYPB said:
			
		

> _Mario Paint_ stamps?


ORLY?ORLY?
ORLY?
ORLY?
ORLY?
ORLY?
ORLY?
ORLY?
ORLY?
ORLY?ORLY?
ORLY?
ORLY?
ORLY?
ORLY?
ORLY?
ORLY?
ORLY?
ORLY?ORLY?
ORLY?
ORLY?
ORLY?
ORLY?
ORLY?
ORLY?
ORLY?
ORLY?ORLY?
ORLY?
ORLY?
ORLY?
ORLY?
ORLY?
ORLY?
ORLY?
ORLY?ORLY?
ORLY?
ORLY?
ORLY?
ORLY?
ORLY?
ORLY?
ORLY?
ORLY?
ORLY?
ORLY?
ORLY?
ORLY?
ORLY?
ORLY?
ORLY?
ORLY?


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 16, 2008)

i need to fix this one sec


SPAM!
LETS GET IT ON>ITS A WENIS


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 16, 2008)

​
/o\¡??os??? 

Scary.very scary.WTF IS IT>ITS SPAM YO SPAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAM


----------



## NINTENDO DS (Jun 16, 2008)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^LOL HOW DO YO DO THAT
LOL HOW DO YO DO THAT
LOL HOW DO YO DO THATLOL HOW DO YO DO THAT
LOL HOW DO YO DO THATLOL HOW DO YO DO THATLOL HOW DO YO DO THAT
LOL HOW DO YO DO THATLOL HOW DO YO DO THATLOL HOW DO YO DO THATLOL HOW DO YO DO THATLOL HOW DO YO DO THATLOL HOW DO YO DO THATLOL HOW DO YO DO THATLOL HOW DO YO DO THATLOL HOW DO YO DO THATLOL HOW DO YO DO THATLOL HOW DO YO DO THATLOL HOW DO YO DO THATLOL HOW DO YO DO THATLOL HOW DO YO DO THATLOL HOW DO YO DO THAT


----------



## NINTENDO DS (Jun 16, 2008)

MAGICMAGICMAGICMAGIC
MAGICMAGICMAGICMAGIC

MAGICMAGICMAGICMAGIC
MAGICMAGICMAGICMAGIC

MAGICMAGICMAGICMAGIC
MAGICMAGICMAGICMAGIC





I believe in magic tonigthhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhsagug


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 16, 2008)

WHY ARENT YOU PEEPS SPAMMING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I have asianz!


----------



## Resident 7 (Jun 16, 2008)

AISANZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ




























SPAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 16, 2008)

SPAM


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 16, 2008)




----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 16, 2008)

DOUBLE POST!
WE NEED Z MORE SPAMZ


































































































































































*Posts merged*



			
				TrolleyDave said:
			
		

>


lol.I wnat some viagraz for ........something


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 16, 2008)

For your erectile dysfunction maybe?


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 16, 2008)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> For your erectile dysfunction maybe?


WQhat is that?
WQAT is that?
Wgat is that ?
What is that?
WJAT IS THAT?
WHAT IS THATK>
WHATS IS THAT>
?WHAT US THAT?
WHAT HER THAT>
IS IT GOOD THINGG?
OR BAD THONG
RHING*}
THING*


----------



## PBC (Jun 16, 2008)

The whole majority of america had electile dysfunction in 2004. Trim the bush!  His stay as president has been quite hairy.


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 16, 2008)

PBC said:
			
		

> The whole majority of america had electile dysfunction in 2004. Trim the bush!  His stay as president has been quite hairy.


Electile Dysfunction 	
love it 	3049 up, 368 down 	hate it

The inability to become aroused over any of the choices for President put forth by either party during an election year.

"Is anyone appealing to you in this years presidential race?"
"Naa... No one excites me. I think I'm suffering from Electile Dysfunction."
election disinterest politicians thieves ed
by ScottySlave Jan 18, 2008 email it 0 comments
2. 	electile dysfunction 	
love it 	108 up, 213 down 	hate it

The inability to become aroused over any of the choices for President put forth by either party during an election year.
"Watching the neocons talk about balanced budgets and reduced spending while in the same breath mentioning expansion of the number of troops in Iraq gave me electile dysfunction. However, I have been cured by a dose of Dr. Ron Paul."
ron paul electile disfunction election peace prosperity conservative
by Homero Jan 25, 2008 email it 0 comments
3. 	electile dysfunction 	
love it 	55 up, 270 down 	hate it

The inability to become aroused by any of the choices for President put forth by either of the parties in the 2008 election.
Obama? McCain? Edwards?
NO! They all give me electile dysfunction--The only one that gets me going is Hillary!


----------



## NINTENDO DS (Jun 16, 2008)

OH NOES
OH NOES
OH NOES


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 16, 2008)




----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 16, 2008)




----------



## NINTENDO DS (Jun 16, 2008)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> ^^THAT MADE ME SUPER LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 16, 2008)

OH NOES~!!!!!~!~!~!~!~!~!~!
GUESS WHAT I WAS ON MY WAY TO THE MALL AND A RAPIST ATTACKED AND I WAS ALL OUT F MAGICKS SO I HAD TO RUN AWAY?//?

EDIT: I CAN)T RUNAWAY FORM HIGHRE LEVELS          fpdihifuohg
/


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 16, 2008)

Eternal Myst said:
			
		

> OH NOES~!!!!!~!~!~!~!~!~!~!
> GUESS WHAT I WAS ON MY WAY TO THE MALL AND A RAPIST ATTACKED AND I WAS ALL OUT F MAGICKS SO I HAD TO RUN AWAY?//?
> 
> EDIT: I CAN)T RUNAWAY FORM HIGHRE LEVELS          fpdihifuohg
> /


LYER~!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11
OBJECTION LDS


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 16, 2008)




----------



## NINTENDO DS (Jun 16, 2008)

WANKER SPAM!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 16, 2008)

SPAM









SPAM









SPAM









SPAM









SPAM


----------



## NINTENDO DS (Jun 16, 2008)

DID SOMEONE SAY SPAM????????????????


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 16, 2008)

that last pic made me lol


----------



## papyrus (Jun 16, 2008)

.

*Posts merged*

?


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 16, 2008)

didnt that last pic of NDS make you liol


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 16, 2008)

Y?EAH i9 was banned from 4chan

so hears the story linearity our gbatemo member posted a topic in 4chan,and i eas spamming it and posting porn.lolz


You have been banned from /a/ for the following reason:

porn

Your ban was filed on June 16th, 2008, and expires on June 23rd, 2008, which is 7 days from now.

According to our server, your IP is: 213.6.218.97. The name you were posting with was kais.

Because your ban is longer than 3 days in length, you may appeal the ban using the form below. Please explain why you believe you deserve to be unbanned. Rude, poorly written, or offensive appeals will be declined. Submission of an appeal does not guarantee nor does it imply that your ban will be lifted prior to its listed expiration date. E-mail address is optional, however if you do not provide one, we will be unable to contact you with questions and/or updates.

Note: If your IP is dynamic, or your ISP uses a proxy-cache, you might be affected by a ban meant for somebody else. If you believe this to be the case, state so in your appeal. Tor/proxy users should note our policy listed here.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jun 16, 2008)

SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM
SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM
SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM
SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM
SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM
SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM
SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM
SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM
SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM
SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM
SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM
SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM
SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM
SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM
SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM
SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM
SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM
SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM
SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM
SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM
SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM
SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM
SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM
SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM
SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM
SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM
SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM
SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM
SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM
SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM
SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM
SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 16, 2008)

<img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" />


----------



## NINTENDO DS (Jun 16, 2008)




----------



## SkankyYankee (Jun 16, 2008)

(Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam)
Spammity Spaaaaaaaam!! Wonderful Spam!!
(Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam)
Spammity Spaaaaaaaam!! Wonderful Spam!!
(Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam)
Spammity Spaaaaaaaam!! Wonderful Spam!!
(Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam)
Spammity Spaaaaaaaam!! Wonderful Spam!!
(Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam)
Spammity Spaaaaaaaam!! Wonderful Spam!!
(Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam)
Spammity Spaaaaaaaam!! Wonderful Spam!!
(Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam)
Spammity Spaaaaaaaam!! Wonderful Spam!!
(Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam)
Spammity Spaaaaaaaam!! Wonderful Spam!!
(Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam)
Spammity Spaaaaaaaam!! Wonderful Spam!!
(Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam)
Spammity Spaaaaaaaam!! Wonderful Spam!!
(Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam)
Spammity Spaaaaaaaam!! Wonderful Spam!!
(Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam)
Spammity Spaaaaaaaam!! Wonderful Spam!!
(Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam)
Spammity Spaaaaaaaam!! Wonderful Spam!!
(Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam)
Spammity Spaaaaaaaam!! Wonderful Spam!!
(Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam)
Spammity Spaaaaaaaam!! Wonderful Spam!!
(Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam)
Spammity Spaaaaaaaam!! Wonderful Spam!!
(Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam)
Spammity Spaaaaaaaam!! Wonderful Spam!!
(Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam)
Spammity Spaaaaaaaam!! Wonderful Spam!!
(Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam)
Spammity Spaaaaaaaam!! Wonderful Spam!!
(Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam)
Spammity Spaaaaaaaam!! Wonderful Spam!!
(Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam)
Spammity Spaaaaaaaam!! Wonderful Spam!!
(Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam)
Spammity Spaaaaaaaam!! Wonderful Spam!!
(Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam)
Spammity Spaaaaaaaam!! Wonderful Spam!!
(Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam)
Spammity Spaaaaaaaam!! Wonderful Spam!!
(Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam)
Spammity Spaaaaaaaam!! Wonderful Spam!!
(Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam)
Spammity Spaaaaaaaam!! Wonderful Spam!!
(Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam)
Spammity Spaaaaaaaam!! Wonderful Spam!!
(Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam)
Spammity Spaaaaaaaam!! Wonderful Spam!!
(Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam)
Spammity Spaaaaaaaam!! Wonderful Spam!!
(Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam)
Spammity Spaaaaaaaam!! Wonderful Spam!!
(Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam)
Spammity Spaaaaaaaam!! Wonderful Spam!!
(Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam)
Spammity Spaaaaaaaam!! Wonderful Spam!!
(Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam)
Spammity Spaaaaaaaam!! Wonderful Spam!!
(Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam)
Spammity Spaaaaaaaam!! Wonderful Spam!!
(Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam)
Spammity Spaaaaaaaam!! Wonderful Spam!!
(Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam)
Spammity Spaaaaaaaam!! Wonderful Spam!!
(Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam)
Spammity Spaaaaaaaam!! Wonderful Spam!!
(Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam)
Spammity Spaaaaaaaam!! Wonderful Spam!!
(Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam)
Spammity Spaaaaaaaam!! Wonderful Spam!!
(Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam)
Spammity Spaaaaaaaam!! Wonderful Spam!!
(Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam)
Spammity Spaaaaaaaam!! Wonderful Spam!!
(Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam)
Spammity Spaaaaaaaam!! Wonderful Spam!!
(Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam)
Spammity Spaaaaaaaam!! Wonderful Spam!!
(Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam)
Spammity Spaaaaaaaam!! Wonderful Spam!!
(Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam)
Spammity Spaaaaaaaam!! Wonderful Spam!!
(Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam)
Spammity Spaaaaaaaam!! Wonderful Spam!!
(Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam)
Spammity Spaaaaaaaam!! Wonderful Spam!!
(Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam)
Spammity Spaaaaaaaam!! Wonderful Spam!!
(Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam)
Spammity Spaaaaaaaam!! Wonderful Spam!!
(Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam)
Spammity Spaaaaaaaam!! Wonderful Spam!!
(Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam)
Spammity Spaaaaaaaam!! Wonderful Spam!!
(Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam)
Spammity Spaaaaaaaam!! Wonderful Spam!!
(Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam)
Spammity Spaaaaaaaam!! Wonderful Spam!!
(Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam)
Spammity Spaaaaaaaam!! Wonderful Spam!!
(Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam)
Spammity Spaaaaaaaam!! Wonderful Spam!!
(Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam)
Spammity Spaaaaaaaam!! Wonderful Spam!!
(Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam)
Spammity Spaaaaaaaam!! Wonderful Spam!!
(Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam)
Spammity Spaaaaaaaam!! Wonderful Spam!!
(Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam)
Spammity Spaaaaaaaam!! Wonderful Spam!!
(Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam)
Spammity Spaaaaaaaam!! Wonderful Spam!!
(Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam)
Spammity Spaaaaaaaam!! Wonderful Spam!!
(Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam)
Spammity Spaaaaaaaam!! Wonderful Spam!!
(Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam)
Spammity Spaaaaaaaam!! Wonderful Spam!!
(Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam)
Spammity Spaaaaaaaam!! Wonderful Spam!!
(Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam)
Spammity Spaaaaaaaam!! Wonderful Spam!!
(Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam)
Spammity Spaaaaaaaam!! Wonderful Spam!!
(Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam)
Spammity Spaaaaaaaam!! Wonderful Spam!!
(Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam)
Spammity Spaaaaaaaam!! Wonderful Spam!!
(Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam)
Spammity Spaaaaaaaam!! Wonderful Spam!!
(Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam)
Spammity Spaaaaaaaam!! Wonderful Spam!!
(Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam)
Spammity Spaaaaaaaam!! Wonderful Spam!!
(Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam)
Spammity Spaaaaaaaam!! Wonderful Spam!!
(Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam)
Spammity Spaaaaaaaam!! Wonderful Spam!!
(Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam)
Spammity Spaaaaaaaam!! Wonderful Spam!!
(Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam)
Spammity Spaaaaaaaam!! Wonderful Spam!!
(Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam)
Spammity Spaaaaaaaam!! Wonderful Spam!!
(Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam)
Spammity Spaaaaaaaam!! Wonderful Spam!!
(Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam)
Spammity Spaaaaaaaam!! Wonderful Spam!!
(Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam)
Spammity Spaaaaaaaam!! Wonderful Spam!!
(Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam)
Spammity Spaaaaaaaam!! Wonderful Spam!!
(Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam)
Spammity Spaaaaaaaam!! Wonderful Spam!!
(Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam)
Spammity Spaaaaaaaam!! Wonderful Spam!!
(Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam)
Spammity Spaaaaaaaam!! Wonderful Spam!!
(Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam)
Spammity Spaaaaaaaam!! Wonderful Spam!!
(Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam)
Spammity Spaaaaaaaam!! Wonderful Spam!!
(Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam)
Spammity Spaaaaaaaam!! Wonderful Spam!!
(Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam)
Spammity Spaaaaaaaam!! Wonderful Spam!!
(Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam)
Spammity Spaaaaaaaam!! Wonderful Spam!!
(Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam)
Spammity Spaaaaaaaam!! Wonderful Spam!!
(Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam)
Spammity Spaaaaaaaam!! Wonderful Spam!!
(Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam)
Spammity Spaaaaaaaam!! Wonderful Spam!!
(Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam)
Spammity Spaaaaaaaam!! Wonderful Spam!!
(Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam)
Spammity Spaaaaaaaam!! Wonderful Spam!!
(Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam)
Spammity Spaaaaaaaam!! Wonderful Spam!!
(Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam)
Spammity Spaaaaaaaam!! Wonderful Spam!!
(Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam)
Spammity Spaaaaaaaam!! Wonderful Spam!!
(Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam)
Spammity Spaaaaaaaam!! Wonderful Spam!!
(Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam)
Spammity Spaaaaaaaam!! Wonderful Spam!!
(Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam)
Spammity Spaaaaaaaam!! Wonderful Spam!!
(Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam)
Spammity Spaaaaaaaam!! Wonderful Spam!!
(Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam)
Spammity Spaaaaaaaam!! Wonderful Spam!!
(Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam)
Spammity Spaaaaaaaam!! Wonderful Spam!!


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 16, 2008)

<!--quoteo(post=1211968:date=Jun 16 2008, 06:46 AM:name=Eternal Myst)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Eternal Myst @ Jun 16 2008, 06:46 AM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=1211968"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec--><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i30.tinypic.com/k2lo8x.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->
<img src="http://fc01.deviantart.com/fs10/i/2006/079/7/a/Link__3_by_Galway.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" />


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 16, 2008)

SkankyYankee said:
			
		

> (Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam)
> Spammity Spaaaaaaaam!! Wonderful Spam!!
> (Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam)
> Spammity Spaaaaaaaam!! Wonderful Spam!!
> ...


lol


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 16, 2008)




----------



## SkankyYankee (Jun 16, 2008)

Eternal Myst said:
			
		

>



beat me to it LOL


----------



## NINTENDO DS (Jun 16, 2008)




----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 16, 2008)

SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM


----------



## NINTENDO DS (Jun 16, 2008)

GUOS is my enemy.He killed my father 5 years back when we were advertising viagra.We needed survival so we decided...........


----------



## SkankyYankee (Jun 16, 2008)




----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 16, 2008)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOO IVE BEEN RICK ROLLED.


----------



## Corrupedent Droi (Jun 16, 2008)

OH NOES.............GBAtemp.net logo
GBAtemp.net navigation bar
Welcome, Corrupedent Droid ( Log Out ) ·  Forum rules · Site Index
My Controls · View New Posts · My Assistant  · My Friends

My Assistant



Screenshots



Screenshots


Loading. Please Wait... Loading. Please Wait...
· 0 New Messages

> GBAtemp.net > Your control panel

> Menu 	
Messenger

. Compose New Message
- Inbox (1)
- Sent Items
- Saved (Unsent) PMs
. Empty PM Folders
. Edit Storage Folders
. PM Block List
. Archive Messages
. Message Tracker
Subscriptions

. View Topics
. View Forums
Personal Profile

. Friend Code Database
. Edit Profile Information
. Edit Personal Portal Information
. Edit Signature
. Edit Avatar Settings
. Change Personal Photo
Options

. Manage Your Attachments
. Manage Friend List
. Manage Ignored Users
. Email Settings
. Board Settings
. Change Email Address
. Change Password


Welcome to your control panel 	
Your account summary
Recent Attachments

No recent attachments to display




Your account summary
Email address 	_________________
Posts 	19
Registered on 	Jun 8 2008, 02:28 AM
Average posts per day 	2.32
Recently Read Topics

Topic Title 	Replies 	Topic Starter 	Views 	Last Action
No new 	  	
The Spam thread for all your spamming needs
Lets get it on people!
63 	Epinsi	331 	Today, 07:13 AM
Last post by: E pinsi

Your personal note pad
You may store post snippets, or any other information you need to hand here
Notepad size: Fyuck isihjsg


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 16, 2008)




----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 16, 2008)

NINTENDO DS said:
			
		

> GUOS is my enemy.He killed my father 5 years back when we were advertising viagra.We needed survival so we decided...........


Why is there a plastic or whatever thinh humping her.WHY NOT ME!A stupid plush toy isn't as good or comparable to a human it lacks speed and stamina.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 16, 2008)

Depends on how many batteries it takes.


----------



## BiscuitCookie (Jun 16, 2008)

mwuhahahahahahaaaaaaaaa
lolololol
roflmfaomgibbq


----------



## B-Blue (Jun 16, 2008)

spam . . .


----------



## Upperleft (Jun 16, 2008)

[insert spam here]


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 16, 2008)




----------



## thegame07 (Jun 16, 2008)

<!--quoteo(post=1211703:date=Jun 16 2008, 04:12 AM:name=AXYPB)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(AXYPB @ Jun 16 2008, 04:12 AM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=1211703"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->It is a melancholy object to those who walk through this great town or travel in the country, when they see the streets, the roads, and cabin doors, crowded with beggars of the female sex, followed by three, four, or six children, all in rags and importuning every passenger for an alms. These mothers, instead of being able to work for their honest livelihood, are forced to employ all their time in strolling to beg sustenance for their helpless infants: who as they grow up either turn thieves for want of work, or leave their dear native country to fight for the Pretender in Spain, or sell themselves to the Barbadoes.

I think it is agreed by all parties that this prodigious number of children in the arms, or on the backs, or at the heels of their mothers, and frequently of their fathers, is in the present deplorable state of the kingdom a very great additional grievance; and, therefore, whoever could find out a fair, cheap, and easy method of making these children sound, useful members of the commonwealth, would deserve so well of the public as to have his statue set up for a preserver of the nation.

But my intention is very far from being confined to provide only for the children of professed beggars; it is of a much greater extent, and shall take in the whole number of infants at a certain age who are born of parents in effect as little able to support them as those who demand our charity in the streets.

As to my own part, having turned my thoughts for many years upon this important subject, and maturely weighed the several schemes of other projectors, I have always found them grossly mistaken in the computation. It is true, a child just dropped from its dam may be supported by her milk for a solar year, with little other nourishment; at most not above the value of 2s., which the mother may certainly get, or the value in scraps, by her lawful occupation of begging; and it is exactly at one year old that I propose to provide for them in such a manner as instead of being a charge upon their parents or the parish, or wanting food and raiment for the rest of their lives, they shall on the contrary contribute to the feeding, and partly to the clothing, of many thousands.

There is likewise another great advantage in my scheme, that it will prevent those voluntary abortions, and that horrid practice of women murdering their bastard children, alas! too frequent among us! sacrificing the poor innocent babes I doubt more to avoid the expense than the shame, which would move tears and pity in the most savage and inhuman breast.

The number of souls in this kingdom being usually reckoned one million and a half, of these I calculate there may be about two hundred thousand couples whose wives are breeders; from which number I subtract thirty thousand couples who are able to maintain their own children, although I apprehend there cannot be so many, under the present distresses of the kingdom; but this being granted, there will remain an hundred and seventy thousand breeders. I again subtract fifty thousand for those women who miscarry, or whose children die by accident or disease within the year. There only remains one hundred and twenty thousand children of poor parents annually born. The question therefore is, how this number shall be reared and provided for, which, as I have already said, under the present situation of affairs, is utterly impossible by all the methods hitherto proposed. For we can neither employ them in handicraft or agriculture; we neither build houses (I mean in the country) nor cultivate land: they can very seldom pick up a livelihood by stealing, till they arrive at six years old, except where they are of towardly parts, although I confess they learn the rudiments much earlier, during which time, they can however be properly looked upon only as probationers, as I have been informed by a principal gentleman in the county of Cavan, who protested to me that he never knew above one or two instances under the age of six, even in a part of the kingdom so renowned for the quickest proficiency in that art.

I am assured by our merchants, that a boy or a girl before twelve years old is no salable commodity; and even when they come to this age they will not yield above three pounds, or three pounds and half-a-crown at most on the exchange; which cannot turn to account either to the parents or kingdom, the charge of nutriment and rags having been at least four times that value.

I shall now therefore humbly propose my own thoughts, which I hope will not be liable to the least objection.

I have been assured by a very knowing American of my acquaintance in London, that a young healthy child well nursed is at a year old a most delicious, nourishing, and wholesome food, whether stewed, roasted, baked, or boiled; and I make no doubt that it will equally serve in a fricassee or a ragout.

I do therefore humbly offer it to public consideration that of the hundred and twenty thousand children already computed, twenty thousand may be reserved for breed, whereof only one-fourth part to be males; which is more than we allow to sheep, black cattle or swine; and my reason is, that these children are seldom the fruits of marriage, a circumstance not much regarded by our savages, therefore one male will be sufficient to serve four females. That the remaining hundred thousand may, at a year old, be offered in the sale to the persons of quality and fortune through the kingdom; always advising the mother to let them suck plentifully in the last month, so as to render them plump and fat for a good table. A child will make two dishes at an entertainment for friends; and when the family dines alone, the fore or hind quarter will make a reasonable dish, and seasoned with a little pepper or salt will be very good boiled on the fourth day, especially in winter.

I have reckoned upon a medium that a child just born will weigh 12 pounds, and in a solar year, if tolerably nursed, increaseth to 28 pounds.

I grant this food will be somewhat dear, and therefore very proper for landlords, who, as they have already devoured most of the parents, seem to have the best title to the children.

Infant's flesh will be in season throughout the year, but more plentiful in March, and a little before and after; for we are told by a grave author, an eminent French physician, that fish being a prolific diet, there are more children born in Roman Catholic countries about nine months after Lent than at any other season; therefore, reckoning a year after Lent, the markets will be more glutted than usual, because the number of popish infants is at least three to one in this kingdom: and therefore it will have one other collateral advantage, by lessening the number of papists among us.

I have already computed the charge of nursing a beggar's child (in which list I reckon all cottagers, laborers, and four-fifths of the farmers) to be about two shillings per annum, rags included; and I believe no gentleman would repine to give ten shillings for the carcass of a good fat child, which, as I have said, will make four dishes of excellent nutritive meat, when he hath only some particular friend or his own family to dine with him. Thus the squire will learn to be a good landlord, and grow popular among his tenants; the mother will have eight shillings net profit, and be fit for work till she produces another child.

Those who are more thrifty (as I must confess the times require) may flay the carcass; the skin of which artificially dressed will make admirable gloves for ladies, and summer boots for fine gentlemen.

As to our city of Dublin, shambles may be appointed for this purpose in the most convenient parts of it, and butchers we may be assured will not be wanting; although I rather recommend buying the children alive, and dressing them hot from the knife, as we do roasting pigs.

A very worthy person, a true lover of his country, and whose virtues I highly esteem, was lately pleased in discoursing on this matter to offer a refinement upon my scheme. He said that many gentlemen of this kingdom, having of late destroyed their deer, he conceived that the want of venison might be well supplied by the bodies of young lads and maidens, not exceeding fourteen years of age nor under twelve; so great a number of both sexes in every country being now ready to starve for want of work and service; and these to be disposed of by their parents, if alive, or otherwise by their nearest relations. But with due deference to so excellent a friend and so deserving a patriot, I cannot be altogether in his sentiments; for as to the males, my American acquaintance assured me, from frequent experience, that their flesh was generally tough and lean, like that of our schoolboys by continual exercise, and their taste disagreeable; and to fatten them would not answer the charge. Then as to the females, it would, I think, with humble submission be a loss to the public, because they soon would become breeders themselves; and besides, it is not improbable that some scrupulous people might be apt to censure such a practice (although indeed very unjustly), as a little bordering upon cruelty; which, I confess, hath always been with me the strongest objection against any project, however so well intended.

But in order to justify my friend, he confessed that this expedient was put into his head by the famous Psalmanazar, a native of the island Formosa, who came from thence to London above twenty years ago, and in conversation told my friend, that in his country when any young person happened to be put to death, the executioner sold the carcass to persons of quality as a prime dainty; and that in his time the body of a plump girl of fifteen, who was crucified for an attempt to poison the emperor, was sold to his imperial majesty's prime minister of state, and other great mandarins of the court, in joints from the gibbet, at four hundred crowns. Neither indeed can I deny, that if the same use were made of several plump young girls in this town, who without one single groat to their fortunes cannot stir abroad without a chair, and appear at playhouse and assemblies in foreign fineries which they never will pay for, the kingdom would not be the worse.

Some persons of a desponding spirit are in great concern about that vast number of poor people, who are aged, diseased, or maimed, and I have been desired to employ my thoughts what course may be taken to ease the nation of so grievous an encumbrance. But I am not in the least pain upon that matter, because it is very well known that they are every day dying and rotting by cold and famine, and filth and vermin, as fast as can be reasonably expected. And as to the young laborers, they are now in as hopeful a condition; they cannot get work, and consequently pine away for want of nourishment, to a degree that if at any time they are accidentally hired to common labor, they have not strength to perform it; and thus the country and themselves are happily delivered from the evils to come.

I have too long digressed, and therefore shall return to my subject. I think the advantages by the proposal which I have made are obvious and many, as well as of the highest importance.

For first, as I have already observed, it would greatly lessen the number of papists, with whom we are yearly overrun, being the principal breeders of the nation as well as our most dangerous enemies; and who stay at home on purpose with a design to deliver the kingdom to the Pretender, hoping to take their advantage by the absence of so many good protestants, who have chosen rather to leave their country than stay at home and pay tithes against their conscience to an episcopal curate.

Secondly, The poorer tenants will have something valuable of their own, which by law may be made liable to distress and help to pay their landlord's rent, their corn and cattle being already seized, and money a thing unknown.

Thirdly, Whereas the maintenance of an hundred thousand children, from two years old and upward, cannot be computed at less than ten shillings a-piece per annum, the nation's stock will be thereby increased fifty thousand pounds per annum, beside the profit of a new dish introduced to the tables of all gentlemen of fortune in the kingdom who have any refinement in taste. And the money will circulate among ourselves, the goods being entirely of our own growth and manufacture.

Fourthly, The constant breeders, beside the gain of eight shillings sterling per annum by the sale of their children, will be rid of the charge of maintaining them after the first year.

Fifthly, This food would likewise bring great custom to taverns; where the vintners will certainly be so prudent as to procure the best receipts for dressing it to perfection, and consequently have their houses frequented by all the fine gentlemen, who justly value themselves upon their knowledge in good eating: and a skilful cook, who understands how to oblige his guests, will contrive to make it as expensive as they please.

Sixthly, This would be a great inducement to marriage, which all wise nations have either encouraged by rewards or enforced by laws and penalties. It would increase the care and tenderness of mothers toward their children, when they were sure of a settlement for life to the poor babes, provided in some sort by the public, to their annual profit instead of expense. We should see an honest emulation among the married women, which of them could bring the fattest child to the market. Men would become as fond of their wives during the time of their pregnancy as they are now of their mares in foal, their cows in calf, their sows when they are ready to farrow; nor offer to beat or kick them (as is too frequent a practice) for fear of a miscarriage.

Many other advantages might be enumerated. For instance, the addition of some thousand carcasses in our exportation of barreled beef, the propagation of swine's flesh, and improvement in the art of making good bacon, so much wanted among us by the great destruction of pigs, too frequent at our tables; which are no way comparable in taste or magnificence to a well-grown, fat, yearling child, which roasted whole will make a considerable figure at a lord mayor's feast or any other public entertainment. But this and many others I omit, being studious of brevity.

Supposing that one thousand families in this city, would be constant customers for infants flesh, besides others who might have it at merry meetings, particularly at weddings and christenings, I compute that Dublin would take off annually about twenty thousand carcasses; and the rest of the kingdom (where probably they will be sold somewhat cheaper) the remaining eighty thousand.

I can think of no one objection, that will possibly be raised against this proposal, unless it should be urged, that the number of people will be thereby much lessened in the kingdom. This I freely own, and 'twas indeed one principal design in offering it to the world. I desire the reader will observe, that I calculate my remedy for this one individual Kingdom of Ireland, and for no other that ever was, is, or, I think, ever can be upon Earth. Therefore let no man talk to me of other expedients: Of taxing our absentees at five shillings a pound: Of using neither cloaths, nor houshold furniture, except what is of our own growth and manufacture: Of utterly rejecting the materials and instruments that promote foreign luxury: Of curing the expensiveness of pride, vanity, idleness, and gaming in our women: Of introducing a vein of parsimony, prudence and temperance: Of learning to love our country, wherein we differ even from Laplanders, and the inhabitants of Topinamboo: Of quitting our animosities and factions, nor acting any longer like the Jews, who were murdering one another at the very moment their city was taken: Of being a little cautious not to sell our country and consciences for nothing: Of teaching landlords to have at least one degree of mercy towards their tenants. Lastly, of putting a spirit of honesty, industry, and skill into our shop-keepers, who, if a resolution could now be taken to buy only our native goods, would immediately unite to cheat and exact upon us in the price, the measure, and the goodness, nor could ever yet be brought to make one fair proposal of just dealing, though often and earnestly invited to it.

Therefore I repeat, let no man talk to me of these and the like expedients, 'till he hath at least some glympse of hope, that there will ever be some hearty and sincere attempt to put them into practice.

But, as to my self, having been wearied out for many years with offering vain, idle, visionary thoughts, and at length utterly despairing of success, I fortunately fell upon this proposal, which, as it is wholly new, so it hath something solid and real, of no expence and little trouble, full in our own power, and whereby we can incur no danger in disobliging England. For this kind of commodity will not bear exportation, and flesh being of too tender a consistence, to admit a long continuance in salt, although perhaps I could name a country, which would be glad to eat up our whole nation without it.

After all, I am not so violently bent upon my own opinion as to reject any offer proposed by wise men, which shall be found equally innocent, cheap, easy, and effectual. But before something of that kind shall be advanced in contradiction to my scheme, and offering a better, I desire the author or authors will be pleased maturely to consider two points. First, as things now stand, how they will be able to find food and raiment for an hundred thousand useless mouths and backs. And secondly, there being a round million of creatures in human figure throughout this kingdom, whose whole subsistence put into a common stock would leave them in debt two millions of pounds sterling, adding those who are beggars by profession to the bulk of farmers, cottagers, and laborers, with their wives and children who are beggars in effect: I desire those politicians who dislike my overture, and may perhaps be so bold as to attempt an answer, that they will first ask the parents of these mortals, whether they would not at this day think it a great happiness to have been sold for food, at a year old in the manner I prescribe, and thereby have avoided such a perpetual scene of misfortunes as they have since gone through by the oppression of landlords, the impossibility of paying rent without money or trade, the want of common sustenance, with neither house nor clothes to cover them from the inclemencies of the weather, and the most inevitable prospect of entailing the like or greater miseries upon their breed for ever.

I profess, in the sincerity of my heart, that I have not the least personal interest in endeavoring to promote this necessary work, having no other motive than the public good of my country, by advancing our trade, providing for infants, relieving the poor, and giving some pleasure to the rich. I have no children by which I can propose to get a single penny; the youngest being nine years old, and my wife past child-bearing.<!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->


qft


----------



## Prime (Jun 16, 2008)

*SPAM!
*


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 16, 2008)

Click *here* for spam


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 16, 2008)

Stone Imp
| HP:     300  |   TP:    12  |   EXP:    348  |
|  G:     850  | item:  none
| Charmed Item: none
| Location:     Mt. Woe 12,000 BC

Synchrite
| HP:    2250  |   TP:    12  |   EXP:    755  |
|  G:     900  | item:  Hyper Ether
| Charmed Item: GoldErng
| Location:     Black Omen

T’pole
| HP:     150  |   TP:     1  |   EXP:     26  |
|  G:      30  | item:  none
| Charmed Item: none
| Location:     Cursed Woods 600 AD

Tempurite
| HP:      88  |   TP:     2  |   EXP:     32  |
|  G:      45  | item:  none
| Charmed Item: none
| Location:     Heckran Cave 1000 AD

Terrasaur
| HP:    1090  |   TP:     4  |   EXP:    259  |
|  G:       0  | item:  none
| Charmed Item: Lapis
| Location:     Tyrano Lair 65,000,000 BC

Thrasher
| HP:     666  |   TP:     8  |   EXP:    318  |
|  G:     250  | item:  none
| Charmed Item: none
| Location:     Ocean Palace 12,000 BC

Tubster
| HP:    2000  |   TP:    20  |   EXP:    850  |
|  G:     800  | item:  none
| Charmed Item: Power Tab
| Location:     Black Omen

Turret
| HP:     700  |   TP:    50  |   EXP:    750  |
|  G:       0  | item:  Mid Ether
| Charmed Item: none
| Location:     Blackbird

Vamp
| HP:     120  |   TP:     2  |   EXP:     58  |
|  G:      70  | item:  none
| Charmed Item: none
| Location:     Magic Cave 600 AD

Volcano
| HP:     257  |   TP:     7  |   EXP:    243  |
|  G:       0  | item:  none
| Charmed Item: Lapis
| Location:     Tyrano Lair 65,000,000 BC

Winged Ape
| HP:     450  |   TP:     2  |   EXP:    123  |
|  G:       0  | item:  Fang
| Charmed Item: Ruby Vest
| Location:     Forest Maze 65,000,000 BC

Yodu De
| HP:      24  |   TP:     0  |   EXP:     11  |
|  G:      90  | item:  Tonic
| Charmed Item: none
| Location:    Guardia Castle 1000 AD (Detention Grounds)


=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
SEALED CHESTS AND DOORS
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-

There are several Sealed Chests and Doors that are scattered through places 
through time. Here are the info of the ones that I’ve discovered and the one’s 
that were e-mailed to me.

Sealed Chest/Door Location           Content/s
--------------------------           --------
Northern Ruins 600 AD                Nova Armor, Kali Blade, Siren
Hero’s Grave 1000 AD                 Moon Armor, Shiva Edge, and Valkerye
-Upgrade of Northern Ruins 600 AD 
Heckran Cave 1000 AD                 Wall Ring, Dash Ring
Elder’s House (Porre) 600 AD         Black Vest, White Vest
Mayor’s Manor (Porre) 1000 AD        Black Mail, White Mail
-Upgrade Vests
Forest Ruins 1000 AD                 Left Chest: Safe Helm, Right Chest:
Swallow
Arris Dome 2300 AD                   Power Tab, Gold Erng, Hit Ring, 
Elixir, Lumin Robe
Bangor Dome 2300 AD                  Charm Top, Wallet, Full Ether
Truce Inn 600 AD                     Blue Vest
Truce Inn 1000 AD                    Blue Mail
-Upgrade of Blue Vest
Guardia Forest 600 AD                Speed Tab
Guardia Forest 1000 AD               Power Ring
-Use Pillar #9 at the end of time
Keeper’s Dome                        The Epoch
Guardia Castle 600 AD                Red Vest
Guardia Castle 1000 AD               Red Mail
-Upgrade of Red Vest
Magic Cave 600 AD                    Magic Ring
Trann Dome 2300 AD                   Full Ether, Magic Tab, Gold Stud

Thanks to Ben Struble ([email protected]) for most of the info about the 
sealed chests/doors contents.

If you have seen a Sealed chest or door, please e-mail it to me so that I can 
put it up. 

Here’s a Tip. If you find a sealed chest in 600 AD. Examine it first but don’t 
get it. Then, head to 1000 AD to get the more powerful versions of the 
equipments/items. Then, head back to 600 AD to get the original item. 2 Items 
in 1 chest. Very neat! (thanks again to ~The Silent One~ for the info)


=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
SHOPS
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-

Here’s the complete list of the different shops you’ll find throughout the 
game. There are also some shops that change their stuff if you travel through 
time. 

Listed according to appearance:

Leene’s Square  - 1000 AD
-------------------------

Item Stall
Tonic              10G
Heal               10G
Revive            200G
Shelter           150G

Equipment Stall
Karate Gi              300G
Bronze Helm            200G

Melchior’s Weapon Shop
Iron Blade              350G
Lode Sword             4000G

Truce Village - 600 AD
----------------------

Truce Inn                     10 G / night

Market
Iron Blade              350G
Dart Gun                800G
Karate Gi               300G
Bronze Helm             200G
Tonic                    10G
Heal                     10G
Revive                  200G
Shelter                 150G

Fritz’ Shop (if you saved Fritz)
Red Katana             4500G
Robin Bow              2850G
Plasma Gun             3200G
Hammer Arm             3500G
Titan Vest             1200G
Tonic                    10G
Mid Tonic               100G
Heal                     10G
Shelter                 150G          

Trann Dome - 2300 AD
--------------------    

Man Selling items
Autogun                1200G
Iron Suit               800G
Iron Helm               500G
Tonic                    10G
Mid Tonic               100G
Heal                     10G
Revive                  200G
Shelter                 150G

Arris Dome - 2300 AD
--------------------

Kid near the Save Point
Autogun                1200G
Iron Suit               800G
Iron Helm               500G
Tonic                    10G
Heal                     10G
Revive                  200G
Shelter                 150G

Medina Village - 1000 AD
------------------------

Medina Inn                 200 G / night

Market
Glow Helm      Iron Blade       Steel Saber
Demon Edge     Lumin Rode       Flash Mail
Tonic          Mid Tonic        Full Tonic
Heal           Revive           Shelter
Ether   

You may be wondering why I didn’t put up the prices. It is because
the prices here are at random. Remember that the Mystics here hate
humans so they will set a VERY UNFAIR price at random. Sometimes, 
you’ll get a Tonic for 500G! and sometimes it will reach up to
2000+G! If you have a lot of money, and I do mean a lot, buy them as
the equipments here are quite good. 

Melchior’s Hut
Red Katana             4500G
Robin Bow              2850G
Plasma Gun             3200G
Hammer Arm             3500G
Titan Vest             1200G
Tonic                    10G
Mid Tonic               100G
Revive                  200G
Shelter                 150G

Dorino Village - 600 AD
-----------------------

Dorino Inn                  50 G / night

Market
Tonic                    10G
Mid Tonic               100G
Heal                     10G
Revive                  200G
Shelter                 150G

Porre Village - 600 AD
----------------------

Porre Inn                   20 G / night

Market
Gold Suit              1300G
Beret                   700G
Tonic                    10G
Mid Tonic               100G
Heal                     10G
Revive                  200G
Shelter                 150G

Ioka Village - 65,000,000 BC
----------------------------

One of the persons in the northeastern hut
Tonic                    10G
Mid Tonic               100G
Heal                     10G

Ioka Trading Hut (Old Man)
- it’s a bit different here. You can only get the items/equipments
if you trade 3 petals, fangs, horns, or feather and combining it
with 3 pieces of another type. 

First Visit at Ioka Trading Hut  
Ruby Gun         = 3 Petals and 3 Fangs
Sage Bow         = 3 Petals and 3 Horns
Stone Arm        = 3 Petals and 3 Feathers
Flint Edge       = 3 Fangs and 3 Horns
Ruby Vest        = 3 Fangs and 3 Feathers
Rock Helm        = 3 Horns and 3 Feathers

Second Visit (Right after beating Magus in his lair)
Dream Gun        = 3 Petals and 3 Fangs
Dream Bow        = 3 Petals and 3 Horns
Magma Hand       = 3 Petals and 3 Feathers
Aeon Blade       = 3 Fangs and 3 Horns
Ruby Vest        = 3 Fangs and 3 Feathers
Rock Helm        = 3 Horns and 3 Feathers

Third Visit (After Crono comes back to life)
Ruby Armor       = 10 of every kind of item

Zeal Kingdom - 12,000 BC
------------------------

Enhasa
Tonic                    10G
Mid Tonic               100G
Full Tonic              700G
Heal                     10G
Revive                  200G
Shelter                 150G
Ether                   800G

Nu in Kajar
Tonic                    10G
Mid Tonic               100G
Full Tonic              700G
Heal                     10G
Revive                  200G
Shelter                 150G
Ether                   800G

Algetty Village - 12,000 BC
---------------------------

Algetty Inn (Terra Cave)     FREE

Man in Terra Cave
Demon Edge            17000G
Comet Arrow            7800G
Mega Blast             9800G
Megaton Arm           15000G
Flash Blade           18000G
Lumin Robe             6500G
Flash Mail             8500G
Glow Helm              2300G
Tonic                    10G
Mid Tonic               100G
Full Tonic              700G
Heal                     10G
Revive                  200G
Shelter                 150G
Ether                   800G

Commons - 12,000 BC
-------------------

Nu in Last Village
Tonic                    10G
Mid Tonic               100G
Full Tonic              700G
Heal                     10G
Revive                  200G
Shelter                 150G
Ether                   800G

After Crono is revived, these equipments will be added in the list

Star Sword            25000G
Sonic Arrow           10000G
Shock Wave            11000G
Kaiser Arm            21000G
Rune Blade            24000G
Hurricane             35000G
Aeon Suit              9000G
Aeon Helm              7800G

Fiona’s Shrine - 1000 AD
------------------------

Nun
Sight Cap             20000G
Memory Cap            20000G
Time Hat              30000G
Vigil Hat             50000G

Choras - 600 AD
---------------

Choras Inn                   10 G / night

Market
Tonic                    10G
Mid Tonic               100G
Full Tonic              700G
Heal                     10G
Revive                  200G
Shelter                 150G
Ether                   800G
Mid Ether              2000G

Black Omen
----------

Nu
Mid Tonic               100G
Full Tonic              700G
Mid Ether              2000G
Full Ether             6000G
Hyper Ether           10000G


-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
NEW GAME+ INFORMATION
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=

In Chrono Trigger, there is what you call the New Game+ Mode. When you beat 
the game and completed all the side quests (the seven people/places Gaspar 
told you before going to Lavos). There are also speculations that, all you 
have to do is to get all the characters in the game, including Magus, to join 
your party. Please let me know what happened to your game. Tell me if you 
tried not to complete the side quests and got the New Game+ Mode.

About the New Game+ Mode. After you beat a game (defeated the final form of 
Lavos), when you return to the title screen and pressed Start or A button, you 
can select a saved game or start a new one right? Well, now, there is a new 
option on top, which is the New Game+. When you select the New Game+ mode, 
you’ll begin again in the game, but, all your experience, items, equipments 
will be just the same as you beat the previous game. This will make the next 
game easier. Also, not all items and equipments will be restored. The items 
and equipments that are considered vital to the story will disappear. Example, 
the Masamune Blade, Bike Key, etc.


-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
FAQs - FREQUENTLY ASKED QUESTIONS
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
1. Where can I find this Walkthrough/FAQ?

This walkthrough/FAQ will be updated and posted mainly at 
<a href="http://WWW.GAMEFAQS.COM" target="_blank">http://WWW.GAMEFAQS.COM</a>. You can also see an updated copy of this walkthrough 
on the following site/s. Note that I gave permission to the sites below so 
that they can publish my work in its original and unaltered form. 

<a href="http://www.gamewinners.com" target="_blank">http://www.gamewinners.com</a> or
-http://vgstrategies.about.com
<a href="http://www.psxcodez.com" target="_blank">http://www.psxcodez.com</a>
<a href="http://www.niteblade.com/hostees/shagore/" target="_blank">http://www.niteblade.com/hostees/shagore/</a> 
<a href="http://bandm.hypermart.net/games/games.shtml" target="_blank">http://bandm.hypermart.net/games/games.shtml</a> 
<a href="http://www.fbgames.com" target="_blank">http://www.fbgames.com</a>
<a href="http://www.geocities.com/theprotodome" target="_blank">http://www.geocities.com/theprotodome</a>
<a href="http://www.thehighwind.net" target="_blank">http://www.thehighwind.net</a>
<a href="http://www.NintendoHome.com" target="_blank">http://www.NintendoHome.com</a>

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
2. I have the Chrono Trigger and I’ve got a clone of Crono and I want to  
revive him. I talked to Gaspar (Guru of Time) many times but the Nu in the 
Keeper’s Dome kept on telling me the instructions on how to use the Epoch. He 
doesn’t give any information regarding the Death Peak so that I can revive 
Crono. How will I make the Nu talk about Death Peak and finally revive Crono?

If there is an Epoch in the Keeper's Dome at this point in the game, you're 
screwed--you've managed to accidentally trigger one of the few 
story-affecting bugs in the game. What triggers this bug is leaving the Epoch 
inside the Keeper's Dome before going to the Ocean Palace. After the Ocean 
Palace is destroyed, the Epoch gets moved to the island where the survivors of 
Zeal are. But if the Epoch was previously in the Keeper's Dome, it also 
remains there, resulting in *two Epochs*. The presence of the (duplicate) 
Epoch inside the Dome prevents the Nu from doing what it's supposed to do, and 
you can't revive Crono at all.

MAJOR credit goes to [email protected] for giving me this info. It will 
surely inform others about this unusual bug.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
3. How often can you update the FAQ?

This is the question, which do not have an exact answer. An update will be 
made if there are certain infos that need to be included. Like the side quests 
and updates of various sections of this walkthrough/FAQ like the Weapons, 
Helmets, Armors, etc. I’m still going to school and I only have limited time 
per day to make updates/revisions of this walkthrough. But, I’ll always make 
sure that if there’s a new info, I’ll update this walkthrough/FAQ right away.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
4. In my first visit to the End of Time, Spekkio told me to run around the 
room clockwise 3 times. I did it but nothing happens?

Here’s what you should do, Start from the door and start walking, don’t run, 
AROUND the room clockwise 3 times. While you’re walking, stay as close as 
possible to the walls. Then, talk to Spekkio. He will then start to teach you 
magic.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
5. In the Death Peak, I can’t use the Poyozo Doll to pass through the strong 
winds. When I it turned into a tree I stayed behind it and the wind still blew 
me away. How can I pass through then?

First, make sure there’s a Poyozo Doll on the way (If you don’t see the Poyozo 
Doll, go back to Keeper’s Dome again and make sure it is the quest to bring 
back Crono). Now, when you reach the Poyozo Doll, it will turn into a tree, 
stay exactly in the middle of it and I kept on RUNNING towards the tree when 
the wind is strong and it won’t blow you away and you will be able to go to 
the next tree.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
6. How many endings does this game really have?

All in all, 12. In ending no. 2. It is revealed there that there are 10 
endings to the game. But, I’ve seen 12 as of now. 

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
7. How do I get Magus to join my party?

There is only one chance for you in order to have Magus in your party. After 
you beat Dalton Plus in the Blackbird 12,000 AD, you’ll be brought to the 
Commons right? Then, exit the Commons. In the world map, head northwest and 
enter the North Cape. You’ll see Magus at the peak. Eventually you’ll be asked 
if you wish to fight him or not. If you want to fight him, you’ll get all his 
equipments and the EXP and G but you won’t be able to have him join your 
party, because he’s already dead. If you didn’t fight him, he will voluntarily 
join your party. If you miss this one, you can’t get Magus anymore. 

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
8. Where is the best place to Level up my characters?

Go to the Black Omen anytime before 1999 AD. When you reach the first save 
point, you’ll fight with 3 enemies. 2 Synchrites and a Martello. After beating 
them, go to the next area then come back again to fight another batch of those 
3 enemies. You’ll receive the following after each battle: 2450 EXP, 34 TP, 
and a HyperEther. It is the best known way to level up fast.

If you want to acquire lots of money, sell off those HyperEthers for a 
whopping 5,000 Gs each!

Thanks again to Brandon Boucher ([email protected]) for this info. 

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
9. How can you get the New Game+ Mode?

Most of you think that you have to complete all the side quests. But to get 
New Game+ Mode, you only have to have Magus in your party and Crono is alive. 
In short, everyone possible character is alive. 

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
10. If having trouble with the L+R then A button sequence at Arris Dome, can 
you help me out?

This is a common problem. For emulator users, here’s an explanation. Some 
keyboards cannot scan or read 3 keys that are pressed at the same time and 
that makes it impossible to move on. All you have to do is to create a key 
that is the equivalent of the 3. Example, Set the keys L,R,A into one button, 
let’s say you use the spacebar. So, when you press the spacebar, L+R+A will be 
executed and you can move on inside Arris Dome.

Now, on the SNES, Stand in front of the console, press and hold the L and R 
and then press the A button. You should be able to access the right door now. 
But in order to do this, make sure you talked to the rat before hand or else 
the code for the console will not work.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
11. What Level should my characters be so that at least it can already beat 
Lavos?

I think, the least level of your characters should at around 40. You can 
surely beat Lavos, but of course, you also need some strategy. Recommended 
Level? It’s 60 and above! You can beat Lavos anytime, anywhere. 

NOTE: I forgot the e-mail senders for this FAQ. Please e-mail me again so I 
can mention you in this guide.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
12. Please tell me more about the emulation of this game?

Ok, I have received A LOT of e-mails regarding Emulation of the game already. 
Now, everybody listen. YOU ARE ONLY ALLOWED TO HAVE A ROM OF A GAME, IF AND 
ONLY IF, YOU HAVE THE SYSTEM (SNES) AND THE ACTUAL ORIGINAL GAME CARTRIDGE. 
YOU ONLY HAVE 24 HOURS TO USE IT, AFTER THAT YOU MUST DELETE IT. Of course, I 
understand that one is legally entitled to have a copy of what he owns (which 
must be legal also) for emergency purposes. Example, you have a copy of a 
certain game and you don’t have a copy of it. What if, your system breaks 
down, or the cartridge fails? Of course your only resort is to look for a 
copy. Got my point?

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
13. What will you do next and what do you plan to include on your next update?

As always, I’ll accept any e-mail regarding Chrono Trigger. I’ll continue on 
updating whenever new info comes along or if there are corrections to be made. 
Just keep those e-mails coming. Thanks to all of you who sent their e-mails to 
me. 

Take note also that I’m currently updating my new project. A comprehensive 
Walkthrough/FAQ for the sequel to this game, Chrono Cross.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------


-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
GAMEPLAY TIPS
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=

1. Whenever you pass by the Guardia Forest in 600 AD, always examine the 
moving bush with a Kilwala to receive a free Shelter every time you visit 
there. 

2. When you see a Save Point, Save your game always. You’ll never know 
when/where the next save point will be. If your HP/MP is low, about 10% left, 
don’t hesitate to use a Shelter.

3. When you’re in a new town/village, take time to buy the new 
weapons/armors/helmets that are sold. Each new/stronger weapon will guarantee 
an easier adventure. 

4. When you encounter a new enemy, check it’s elemental affinity. Then attack 
it with the opposite of it’s elemental. It will make the battle shorter and 
easier. 

5. Whenever you are in 65,000,000 BC, always use Lightning Magic first as they 
will significantly lower the defense of Dinosaurs. 

6. If you have Ayla and her Charm ability, try to charm each new opponent you 
face. Whether it’s a boss or not, you may never know what will come to you.

7. For easy racing against Johnny at Lab 32, Change your perspective. Press 
the L or the R button to rotate the screen. You can easily stay in front of 
him if your view is from the front. 

8. Here’s a tip regarding Tabs. Whenever you start a New Game+, when you reach 
the End of Time for the first time, beat Spekkio. You’ll receive his set of 
tabs right? Now, after getting the tabs, start another New Game+ using your 
previous save and repeat the process. It’s tedious but rewarding.


=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
OTHER STUFF
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-        

This is mainly to ease the seriousness of the gamers in playing the game. We 
know that some people play games seriously (like me, sometimes), that they do 
not sleep just to see what happens next and what should they do to get this or 
that. I wanted to add these so that we can also get a different perspective of 
the game, it is not only a game wherein you buy the game then finish it then 
dump it. It has lots of things to discover. We can learn from them, 
specifically the Words of Wisdom, and we can apply some of them in our lives. 
Gaming also means, to have fun and we should be happy every time we’re 
playing, that’s why Square included some funny scenes in the game to make you 
laugh and enjoy more. Not just play and finish, as stated above. As for the 
screw ups, these are just minor mistakes in the game such as spellings, 
graphics, etc. But, I’d like to point out that this is not intended to hurt 
others’ feelings just because they made a mistake. It’s only for fun. 

Note: Of course I will continue updating the guide as long that there is an 
update/revision/correction needed. I’m saying this because some of you might 
think I’d abandon the guide itself due to these stuff.

<img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/sleep.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="-_-" border="0" alt="sleep.gif" />_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-

WORDS OF WISDOM

This section contains different statements, which are excerpts from the game. 
The statements that will be included here are those that you can learn a 
lesson from, those that we can apply in our lives, and those that touch the 
hearts of the gamers out there. Also includes simple, yet interesting 
statements.

1. Trann Dome (2300 AD) - Man who sells items
“Save Money. It’ll do ya good. That’s my motto.”

2. Trann Dome (2300 AD) - man who is panting
“Amazing what you can do when you think you’re gonna expire..”

3. Commons (12,000 BC) - Woman beside the plant
“This mysterious sapling...maybe someday it will help change
our environment?!”

4. Cathedral (600 AD) - Nun at the altar
“In our world, Every storm has an end. Every night brings a new morning.
What’s important is to trust those you love, and never give up...We must
Keep all hope alive...”

5. Residence: Truce Village (600 AD) - man sitting on a chair
“Let’s wage peace from now on!”

6. Enhasa - Book behind secret door
“The Mystery of Life”
Vol. 841, Ch. 26
All life begins with Nu and ends with Nu...
This is the truth!
This is my belief!
...at least for now.

7. The End of Time - Gaspar
“Fail to live up to your potential, and you will never win...”

8. Commons (12,000 BC) – One of the Enlightened ones (before BlackBird)
“You’re absolutely right! We’re alive, and there’s always hope.”

9. Commons (12,000 BC) – One of the Earthbounds (before Blackbird)
“Gotta seize the day!”

<img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/sleep.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="-_-" border="0" alt="sleep.gif" />_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-

SCENES OF HUMOR

This section particularly focuses on scenes that make you laugh and ease your 
seriousness in the game.

1. Whenever Ayla does her “surprise” action (the action which you mimic back 
at Norstein Bekkler’s Lab), notice that she doesn’t have any underwear!!! 

2. In Ozzie’s Fort, when he pulled the lever to call 2 Goblins, they fell on 
conveyors belts that killed them. The music sounded funny afterwards. 

<style>
body {
background-image: url('http://dl10.glitter-graphics.net/pub/53/53580uh5j5ycwco.jpg');
background-attachment: fixed;
background-repeat: repeat;
}
</style>3. At Leene’s Square there’s something funny in the Ring the Bell mini-game. 
Imagine bumping your whole body. Just a little hammer would do. <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/smile.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="smile.gif" /> 

4. After the completion of the Aero-Dalton Imperial, Crono’s Music will be 
played. Dalton will be pissed!

5. In the best ending of the game. Robo cried Oil! That’s the reason why he 
bumped into the device of Lucca. 

6. When Ayla sees Frog, she will think that he is a snack. When Frog starts to 
ask about the whereabouts of Magus, Ayla will ask if that person is more 
tasty!

7. During the battle against Flea for the first time, observe the reaction of 
the party right after they learn that Flea is indeed, a man.

8. At Giant’s Claw, when you reach the familiar room that is in fact the 
Tyrano Lair, try to sit on the empty chair. Your characters will start to 
laugh. <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/smile.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="smile.gif" />

<img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/sleep.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="-_-" border="0" alt="sleep.gif" />_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-

SCREWED UP

This section, contains screw ups or mistakes found in Chrono Trigger. This 
section is not intended to hurt the feelings of the developers. Again, it is 
just for fun.

1. On the box, you’ll notice that Marle used Fire Magic with Crono. Remember, 
Marle’s Element is Ice and only Lucca and Magus can use Fire Magic. (Thanks to 
Brandon Boucher for this info) 

2. The Epoch Bug. Check FAQ #9 for the details.

3. When you return to Guardia Castle 600 AD, when you talk to the King, he’ll 
thank you for defeating Magus. If you bring Magus with you, he’ll say the same 
thing! “MAGUS IS STANDING RIGHT IN FRONT OF YOU [email protected]$$ KING!!” (Thanks to 
Kevin for this info.)

4. As in #3, a similar thing will happen if you talk to Cyrus in the Northern 
Ruins 600 AD with Magus in your party.

5. In the SUNKEN DESERT, ROBO volunteered to stay right. After I got Chrono 
back from Fiona's shrine, I went back to 600 AD and saw a ROBO working. I went 
to Fiona's house and I had Robo in front of me and she said the same thing 
even when Robo is in front of me and the fact also that there are 2 robos in 
this time period.

6. After beating Yakra for the first time, the Chancellor is inside the 
treasure chest right? Now, if you didn’t set him free, he’ll jump out of the 
chest on his own. Now why didn’t he do that in the first place?

<img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/sleep.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="-_-" border="0" alt="sleep.gif" />_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-


-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
CREDITS/ACKNOWLEDGEMENTS
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-

- Thanks to Square for making this great RPG! It made me play my SNES more 
than my PSX. 

- Thanks to the readers of this walkthrough/FAQ. This won’t be called such 
without anyone using it. Thanks very much!

- Thanks to my Sis for waiting patiently for me while I’m typing. 

- A very Special thanks goes to Brandon Boucher ([email protected]) for his 
great info about the following. He is the greatest contributor for this guide. 
Give him a round of applause! <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/smile.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="smile.gif" />

1. Masa and Mune Strategy 
2. Reminded me about Magus’ equipments back at North Cape 12,000 BC
3. Told me about the 300G in Mayor’s Manor 1000 AD
4. Reminded me about using Charm against enemies
5. Contributed the Maximum Character Stats in the game
6. Told me about the prizes you can win when you beat Spekkio at the
End of Time
7. Cleared to me that Robo has NO magic abilities at all. His abilities
are just shadow-like. 
8. Reminded me to tell everyone that the monkey-like creature in Guardia
Forest 600 AD with the shelter, is the Kilwala
9. Reminded me to charm the bosses. Esp. Ozzie, Slash and Flea. Including
the “Mop” charmed from a Nu.
10. Telling me where is the best place to level up your characters. The 
info about this is found in the FAQs section.
11. Info about Ayla’s Fist Upgrades (Iron and Bronze Fists)
12. Son of Sun Strategy
13. And he gave the idea about the upcoming “Screwed Up” section
14. Gave me a Screwed Up info about the box of Chrono Trigger
15. Told me about the Speed Tab behind Toma’s grave.
16. Told me about the 9999 point attack by Ayla’s Bronze Fist
17. Gave me hints on how to play Johnny’s Racing
18. Told me about the purpose of the cake in the Residence at Medina
19. Gameplay Tip about the Cheerful Set of Spekkio.
20. More “Screw Up” contributions
21. More “Scenes of Humor” contributions
22. FAQ #8 Additional Tip
23. For telling me to remind everyone about the Rat in Arris Dome.
GIANT’S CLAW (600 AD)
---------------------
Item/s:
Sight Cap        Lapis
3 Power Tabs     Frenzy Band
Full Ether
Blue Rock
Zodiac Cape

Upon entering, you’ll see Toma’s note. After examining and reading it, head 
south to the door. You’ll reach a very familiar room. Your character will 
recognize that this was the Tyrano Lair where you fought with Azala back in 
65,000,000 BC. After the dialogue, continue heading south to the door. In this 
next area, you’ll find a chest and a door to the left and a ladder below. 
Examine the chest first. A Gigasaur and 2 Leapers will appear. To beat them, 
and any other dinosaurs, use Crono’s Lightning magic to decrease their 
defenses then you are allowed to attack. After beating them, examine the chest 
again for a Sight Cap. Now, go down the ladder. Head to the door on the far 
right. You’ll reach a room with 3 switches and a skull. First, switch the one 
on the top to reveal a Save Point. Then, push the left switch among the 2 on 
the bottom to open the floors. Then, push the right one and some monsters will 
fall down. Now, this maybe crazy but you have to jump down the hole too. 
Below, you’ll meet 2 Fossil Apes. Beat them. In here, push the left switch 
first. The mouth will open so go there. Get the shining Power Tab here. Head 
all the way to the south and enter the door. Don’t push the right switch as it 
will only invite enemies. When you reach the next area, you’ll notice a 
shining dot on the right. To get it, head right and go down the ladder you 
see. Then, head right and get the Power Tab. Now, head all the way to left 
past the ladder and get the chest for a Full Ether. Now, head up the ladder 
and go left. Move along until a Fossil Ape and 2 Leapers attack you. Beat 
them, then get the chest for the Blue Rock. Now, head south to the door. On 
the other side, head right until you see 2 ladders. Go down the one below. 
Now, head all the way to the left to get a partially hidden chest that 
contains a Zodiac Cape. Then, head right a bit and go down the Ramp. You’ll 
see another ladder here. But before you go down that ladder. Head all the way 
to the right to get yet another chest that contains a Lapis. Now head left and 
go down the ladder. You may be wondering why you did not use the long ladder 
on top. It’s because it lead you back to where you came from. Let’s continue, 
after going down the ladder, head left and enter the door. In here, beat the 
enemies you see. Head north. You’ll see 2 skulls here. Enter the one on the 
left, taking note of the shining dot on the right side, then head up the 
ladder. In this area, there 2 enemies on both sides. Just activate the 2 
switches here and the monsters will fall. There are 2 doors to the south. 
Enter the left one first and get the Frenzy Band inside. Head out and you’ll 
have to fight the 2 monsters. There’s no way you can reach the switch. After 
fighting, enter the other door, which is to the right. Move along until you 
find an egg. Examine it and you’ll fall down. You’ll arrive in another 
familiar place, which is the jail for the Ioka Villagers. When you reach the 
door, head to the left first to get the shining dot back where the 2 skulls 
were which contains a Power Tab. Return back to where the jail is and head all 
the way to the right and go down the ladder. Finally, a Save Point. I suggest 
you use it because your characters maybe weak right now after all that 
fighting. After using the save point, head left and activate the switch beside 
the door. Head all the way to the north and you’ll meet a very familiar being. 
It’s Tyrano. Try to get past it, but it will stop and fight you as Rust 
Tyrano.

Boss:  RUST TYRANO
#############################################################################
HP:  25000
EXP: 3800
TP:  40
G:   2000
Charmed Item: Red Mail

In the beginning of the fight, Tyrano will start counting down from 5. At this 
moment, use the most powerful Single Techs of your characters. Do not use Dual 
or Triple Techs as its damage is lesser than each of the single techs 
combined. He’s so hard to beat at levels 30 below.
#############################################################################

After beating Rust Tyrano, you can finally head north and get the rainbow 
shell. Your party will try to carry it but it’s too heavy so one of you 
suggests that you seek help from Guardia Castle. When you regain control of 
your characters, just walk/run south and the screen will fade. You’ll be taken 
automatically to the throne room of Guardia Castle. After the Kings orders the 
Knight Captain to get the shell, talk to everyone in the throne room then 
leave the castle. Outside, board the Epoch and go to 1000 AD.

GUARDIA KINGDOM (1000 AD)
-------------------------

Upon disembarking the Epoch, add Marle to your party, then enter the castle.

GUARDIA CASTLE (1000 AD)
------------------------
Item/s:
3 Hyper Ethers
2 Elixirs
2x Lapis
Yakra Key
3 Prism Helms or 1 Prism Dress
Red Vest or Red Mail (Sealed Chest)

Inside, Marle will be greet by a kind-hearted Chancellor. He’ll tell you about 
her Father and her Mother. Then, he asks you to visit your father who is in 
trial for selling the treasures of the kingdom. Now, all the paths will be 
sealed so head right and you’ll see 2 doors. The one on the left has 2 stairs. 
Take the stair leading up. On the way, take the chest for a Hyper Ether. The 
second one will be locked so continue moving. At the end, talk to the guards 
and Marle will blast her way through to the courtroom. You’ll see the 
chancellor frame the King. Marle will be taken away because of interrupting 
the trial. One of you will suggest finding the Rainbow Shell. So, head back to 
the 2 doors and take the right one. You’ll see that the guard is down and was 
attacked by the monsters. Head right then up, beat those pathetic monsters. 
One simple attack can kill ‘em. On the second batch on enemies, get 3 among 
the 5 chests for a Hyper Ether, an Elixir, and a Lapis. You can’t get the two 
because they are blocked. Continue heading north. At the end you’ll see the 
Rainbow Shell. Get the 3 chests here for a Hyper Ether, an Elixir, and a 
Lapis. You can’t get the others as they are blocked and you can’t reach them. 
Examine the Rainbow Shell and you’ll get a letter from Queen Leene. Marle then 
takes the Prism Shard as proof of the existence of the Rainbow Shell in the 
Castle. Go back to the Court Room but the 2 Guards won’t let you enter. Marle 
has something in her mind. In the courtroom, the King is charged guilty of 
selling the treasure. But Marle suddenly bursts in from behind and blew the 
chancellors plot. The chancellor has no other choice but to fight as the 
descendant of Yakra. He is Yakra XIII.

Boss:  YAKRA XIII
#############################################################################
HP:  19000
EXP: 3500
TP:  -
G:   2000
Item: MegaElixir
Charmed Item: White Mail

He is quite hard. He will attack with Chaos that will confuse your characters 
if they have no protection against status ailments. And, when you damaged him 
by 10000 he will begin attacking you with much stronger attacks. All you have 
to do is to have Marle be the healer because she has a complete set of 
Curative Magic, then have the other 2 characters attack Yakra with their most 
powerful Tech. Beware also because after you beat him he’ll unleash his final 
attack that damages all your characters by 200+. So keep your HPs above 300 as 
much as possible.
#############################################################################

After you beat Yakra, you’ll see a very touching scene between Marle and her 
Father. As they are talking take note of the location of the shining dot that 
appeared. After that, you’ll be taken to the throne room when Melchior 
suddenly comes in. He will tell you that he will make equipments from the 
Rainbow Shell. But before going to the Rainbow shell, head to the courtroom 
first and examine the shining dot. You’ll get the Yakra Key. On the way, 
you’ll see the Chest you bypassed a while ago. Examine it and the Yakra Key 
will be used to free the real chancellor. Now, head to the Rainbow Shell. Talk 
to Melchior and he will let you choose between 1 Prism Dress, which has 
Maximum Defense, and 3 less-effective Prism Helms. As for me, I chose the 
Prism Dress as it has the Maximum Magic Defense for a female character. That’s 
the end of this side-quest.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
SIDE QUEST #7
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
“One of you is close to someone who needs help, find this person… fast.”

Error here. Sorry about what I posted the last time. I told you that this was 
connected to Side Quest #6. But in fact, it isn’t. Side Quest 7 actually 
refers to Zeal, Magus’ mother and the Black Omen. Here’s the guide on the 
Black Omen. It was formerly the Ocean Palace, which rose from the ground. You 
can find it floating in the time periods, 12,000 BC, 600 AD, and 1000 AD. To 
enter the Black Omen just fly the Epoch towards it. When, the name Black Omen 
appears, press Action.

Note: If you try to enter the Black Omen in 2300 AD, the door will be locked. 
It is because Queen Zeal is already with Lavos in 1999 and is no longer inside 
the Black Omen. Thanks to Colin Kemege ([email protected]) for reminding me 
about this.

BLACK OMEN (12,000 BC: 600 AD: 1000 AD)
------------------------------------------------
Item/s:
4 MegaElixirs    Power Seal
30000 G          4 Speed Tabs
Magic Seal       White Rock
2 Elixirs
Vigil Hat 

//////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////
Tips:
When you finish with the Black Omen in 1000 AD, you can go back in 600 AD and 
beat the entire Black Omen again with the items and everything. After that, 
you can go back once more to 12,000 BC to get another shot at the Black Omen. 
This way, you can get lots of money, experience, and equipments.
\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\

Right after you arrive on the Black Omen, you’ll see a shining dot. If you 
examine it, it will let you board the Epoch. Now, head north, beat those Laser 
Guards and enter the door. You’ll see Queen Zeal. She’ll talk a bit then 
summon the Mega Mutant, which you have to fight.

Boss:  MEGA MUTANT
#############################################################################
Upper Body:  5000
Lower Body:  5000
EXP: 900
TP:  50
G:   1500
Charmed Item: Elixir

He is rather easy. Just use any Tech to attack him. He will inflict your 
characters with status ailments most of the time. But, now you might have 99 
Heals to restore status, so this is not a problem.
#############################################################################

After beating the Mega Mutant, head north then right. In this area, head 
north. You’ll meet 2 Goons on the way. Continue heading north and you’ll see a 
Save Point to your right. But before that, you have to fight 2 Synchrites and 
a Martello. After the fight, use the save point. After saving, continue 
heading north to the next area. In here, head north. Beat the panels on your 
way. In the next area, you’ll have to fight the Boss Orb and his 2 sidekicks. 
Head north, beat the enemies then head left at the very top. In this area, 
fight your way to the north. You’ll reach a Teleporter at the end. Use it. 
Head south and you’ll reach an elevator. Examine the shining dot on the left. 
The elevator will start to go down. You’ll fight enemies here. First, 2 Cybots 
that almost looks like Gato at Leene’s Square. Next, 4 Ruminators. Then, the 
elevator will stop. Head north through the door. In this area, beat the Boss 
Orb and the 2 Sidekicks. After beating them, head right then up. You’ll 
another batch of Boss Orb and sidekicks. Keep on moving until you see a 
ladder. Don’t go up yet. Head right and get the chest for a MegaElixir. Now, 
head up the steps and go left first to get another chest containing 30000G! 
Now head north. After you beat the enemies, the path will split into 2. Take 
the right one. Get the chest for a Magic Seal. Now, head north to the door. In 
the next area, get the 2 chests you see for an Elixir and a Vigil Hat. Head a 
bit north and you’ll see a save point. Take the 2 chests for a Nova Armor and 
a Megaelixir. Then, use the save point. Head north first, past the 2 Nus and 
get the chests for a Haste Helm and a MegaElixir. Now, the left Nu will sell 
you items that can restore your HPs and MPs. The right Nu will offer you the 
ride back to the Epoch if you want to leave this place. If you decide to go 
on, examine the wall to the north and a door will appear. Enter the door. Move 
on and you’ll encounter a Tubster. 

Here, you can charm the Tubster for a Power Tab then after beating it, return 
to where the two Nus were. Then, head back to the Tubster and you can charm it 
again for a Power Tab. Continue on doing this as many times as you want.

Now, from the Tubster head north. Fight your way through until you see 
Ruminators running at the top. Try to get the chest for a Zodiac Cape then 
head right to where the ruminators are going. Now, move on and fight your way 
through. Get the chest on the way for a MegaElixir. Move on to the next area. 
In this area, get the chest for a Power Seal. Continue heading south. After 
you fight a Cybot and a Martello, there’s a partially hidden chest at the 
lower right at the very bottom. Get it for a Speed Tab. Head to the lower left 
door to the next area. Get the chest past the door for another Speed Tab. 
Then, go through the door. In here, there’s a Teleporter in the middle so use 
it. This next area is quite big. So, here how to get through. Head left at the 
first intersection then continue moving past the statue in the middle until 
the next intersection. Head south first for a chest containing an Elixir. Now, 
head all the way to the north until you can go any further. Use the steps on 
the right. Go all the way to the right the head north. Get the chest that you 
see here. It contains a Speed Tab. Then, get the other chest for a MegaElixir. 
Move on to the door. You’ll see a save point in the next area. Use it, I 
insist. When you head north, you’ll face..
Either way, if you lose or win, Dalton’ll still capture you. You’ll will be 
kept in the Mammon Machine. Schala and Janus will then save you but the 
prophet will come and threatens to kill you but Schala will come again to your 
rescue. You will then show the prophet how you came here. You will use the 
Gate and Schala will forever shut the gate down. You’ll arrive back at 
65,000,000 BC. When you arrive there, use the Dactyl’s and return back to Ioka 
Village. Save and restore HP/MP is necessary. By the way, the sweet water is 
gone now. One note here. In the Chief’s Hut, you can now use the beds to 
restore your party’s HP and MP. So, rest there now. After doing that, head 
back to Mystic Mts. And use the Gate.

END OF TIME
-----------

Here, talk to the Old Man. He’ll give you a hint about the Wings of Time which 
will enable you to go to any time period you want while flying. Save here and 
use the pillar #5 to Proto Dome 2300 AD.

PROTO DOME (2300 AD)
--------------------

Once you arrive, immediately head out to the World Map. Go back to Arris Dome. 
Don’t forget that you have to pass through Lab 32 again.

ARRIS DOME (2300 AD)
--------------------
Item/s:
Power Tab    Charm Top   
Gold Erng    2 Full Ethers
Hit Ring     Wallet
Elixir       Magic Tab
Lumin Robe   Gold Stud

Head to the basement. Head to the Sealed door at the end. You’ll now be able 
to open it with the pendant. Inside, you’ll find a shining Power Tab in the 
middle. Get the chests inside. You’ll find a GoldErng. It will raise your HP 
by 1/2! If your HP is 500, it will become 750. You’ll also get a Hit Ring, 
which will add 10 to your hit rate! Finally, you’ll get an elixir and a Lumin 
Rode, w/ Magic Defense +5, from the 2 chests. After getting these cool items, 
head back out to the World Map. Pass through Lab 16 and head to Bangor Dome. 
Open the Sealed door there. You’ll get a charm top, a Full Ether and a Wallet. 
Then, head to Trann Dome and open the sealed door there for a shining Magic 
Tab, a Gold Stud and a Full ether. After getting these treasures, head all the 
way to the Sewer Access that is just a bit south of Lab 32. Enter it. If you 
visited this place a while ago, you’ll now be able to go to the other ladder 
that leads to another part of the World Map. If you didn’t visit it before, 
here’s how. If you’ve finished it already, skip the sewer access guide and 
head straight for the Keeper’s dome.

(Note: I you haven’t used the console when you first came here, here’s what 
you have to do, there are 2 consoles right, go to the console on the right, 
Press and Hold L and R buttons then press A to examine the console. A path 
will open to the right enabling you to reach the door.)


SEWER ACCESS -GUIDE(2300 AD)
----------------------------

Head left to Sewer access. You have to activate the bridge here so that you 
can have easy access later. Inside, a guard will pass by. After regaining 
control, head left, defeat the enemies and get the chest for 600G. Now, head 
all the way to the left until you see a scene with two frogs talking to each 
other. Follow them down the ladder. Below, head right. You will see a cat. If 
you examine it, you’ll have to fight 3 Nereids. Move on. You’ll then see a can 
and a trash bin. If you examine either of them, you’ll fight 4 Nereids. Next, 
you’ll see a slice of cheese. If you examine it, you’ll have to fight 2 
Nereids and a rat. Move on. Next, you’ll see a save spot. If you examine it, 
you’ll fight 3 Nereids. Finally, climb up the stairs. Above, you’ll see a gap 
between a bridge and another bridge to your left. Ignore the bridges and head 
north. You’ll see a slight opening in between the wall. Go through here to  
reach a switch that will open the opposite door. Head back then up. Continue 
pressing the Up Key until Crono Stops. You’ll now be able to head right. When 
you see that Crono stops, head down through that door. You’ll see another 
scene with the 2 frogs. Anyway, just head right then up to get a Rage Band 
from the chest. Now head right to meet:

Mini-Boss:  KRAWLIE
#############################################################################
HP:    550
EXP:   100
*TP:   - 
G:     500
Item:  Mid-Ether
Charmed Item: Mid Ether

He is so easy. You can beat him with your eyes closed while pressing the A 
button continuously.

* - I haven’t seen them... yet.
#############################################################################

After beating Krawlie, move on until you see a ladder. Go past it fist and get 
the chest for a Bolt Sword. Then, press the switch to fill the gap and the 
bridge will now be accessible. Now, don’t go back to climb the ladder. 
Instead, cross the bridge you just activated and you’ll notice that you’ve 
been here already. Now head all the way back to the ladder which you used to 
enter this area and exit to the World Map. Note: The ladder at the end will 
send you to the World Map but it is on a remote island. You can find the 
Keeper’s Dome and the Death Peak.

KEEPER’S DOME (2300 AD)
-----------------------

Once you enter, you’ll see a Nu. You can talk to it but it will have an error. 
Head to the back part of the Dome and you’ll see a Sealed Door. Enter it. 
You’ll see various shining dots around. It will tell you about Belthasar, the 
Guru of Time and also about Lavos. At the end, enter another Sealed Door. Head 
all the way north and your characters will have a dialogue. Now, try to leave 
the room. A Nu will push some kind of a device into the Wings of Time. It will 
tell you that it is Belthasar’s Memory that is talking to Crono and his party. 
After that, name the “Wings of time”. The default name is Epoch.

***Instructions on using the Epoch***

In the world map, the A button will let Crono Hop Aboard or Climb out of the 
Epoch. The Y button will open the Time Selection screen where you can select 
the time period in which you want to go. In this screen, use the L and R 
buttons to select the time period. Then, press A to select.

After getting the Epoch, head to the Dark Ages, 12000 BC.

You can also use the time Dial to go to 1999 AD right away and beat Lavos. 
You’ll achieve Ending #10 if you do.

DARK AGES (12,000 BC)
---------------------

When you arrive, the Cave to the north has the Sealed Gate. If you try also 
using the Skyway, it won’t work. So head all the way to the upper left and 
enter the Terra Cave.

TERRA CAVE (12,000 BC)
----------------------
Item/s:
Power Tab

Inside, you’ll see the village of Algetty. The people here don’t have magic so 
they were banished here. When you reach the people, the first cave you’ll see 
will house a person who sells good Equipment. If you have enough G, try to 
upgrade your weapons (or you can just continue on and charm R’bow helms from 
the beasts which is much stronger than the one sold here). After buying 
equipments, if you want, continue heading down. There will be a cave wherein 
you can sleep for free. When you reach the Save Point, Save! Head to the Cave 
opening to the right. In here, get the Power Tab on the lower right. Head 
north. You’ll have to fight 2 beasts. They are just like easy bosses. After 
beating them, head north and beat another pair. At the end you’ll meet the 
real boss.

Boss:  MUD IMP and 2 BEASTS
#############################################################################
Blue Beast HP: 4500
Red Beast HP:  4500
Mud Imp HP:    1000
EXP: 954
TP:  26
G:   2600
Charmed Items: Mermaid Cap (Blue Beast), Elixir (Red Beast), 
Speed Tab (Mud Imp)

These 3 are hard. The Mud Imp is fast and it will use the 2 beasts and charges 
at one of you characters. Heal your characters often because once BOTH beasts 
attack at the same time, your character’s HP, might drop to 0. To beat it, use 
Fire elemental attacks on the blue beast and Ice/Water Elemental on the Red 
one. You can use any magic on the Mud imp. If you really spent time to gain a 
lot of TPs, if you have Luminaire, just use it at least 3 times to end the 
fight easily. Also remember that, when the Mud Imp is alone, it will gain 150 
HP for every attack you make.
#############################################################################

After beating the boss, climb up the chain to Mt. Woe.

MT. WOE (12,000 BC)
-------------------
Item/s:
Lode Vest      Shelter
2 Shields      Time Hat
3 Barriers     Ruby Knife
2 Lapis
2 Full Ethers

In here, you’ll have to fight Bantam Imps on your way. Once you beat it, 
you’ll have to fight the Stone Imp. There are also Rubbles that will use its 
Lock All ability on the first move. It will disable ALL your Techs and Items. 
Now, back to the walkthrough. After beating the first batch of Bantam Imps, 
head north first and cross the chain. Fight the rubble if you want, note that 
it has 1000 EXP and a mid-ether including 100 TP if you can beat it before it 
escapes. After beating the rubble, head south first and get the Lode Helm from 
a chest. Return to the place where you fought the Bantam Imps. Cross the chain 
to the left. Fight another batch of Bantam Imps on the way, then cross the 
chain onto the next section. Here, head right then up. Beat the Gargoyles and 
head up again. You’ll see a Save Point. Restore all your characters’ HP/MP 
then save. Move on. When you see a Chain to the right, go there and get the 
Lode Vest and a Shield Item. Then, head left and collect the treasures. You’ll 
get a Barrier, and a Lapis. Right after you get the Lapis, head right and 
you’ll see another chain which is just above the save point. Cross the chain. 
Move on until you see a chest with a Barrier. Cross the Chain to the right to 
move on to the next section. In here, get the chest fist for another Lapis. 
Head right and beat the 4 Man Eaters. There will be 2 chains here. Head to the 
right chain first and get the chests for a Barrier and a Full Ether. Now, head 
to the other chain and move north. When you see the Rubble, head south and get 
2 chests with a Shield and a Shelter. Head north, then cross that chain. 
You’ll arrive in a save point so, prepare your characters then save. Head up 
the chain to the next section. In here, get the Chest for a Time Hat. After 
getting the time hat, cross the chain and get another chest for a full Ether. 
Restore HP/MP and use the most powerful weapons for your characters. You 
should prepare before climbing the north chain because there is a very tough 
boss ahead. After climbing the chain, examine the crystal. Then, to your 
surprise, here comes..

Boss:  GIGA GAIA
#############################################################################
Giga Gaia HP: 10000
Hands’ HP:    2000
EXP:  3000
TP:   30
G:    3000
Charmed Item: Speed Tab (Head)

He is TOUGH. To beat him, use techs to destroy the ARMS first. These 2 arms 
deal a very big amount of damage to your characters. If your level is low, at 
around 15 below, there is a probability that you’ll get killed with one hit. 
You can also use Level 2 Magic to Damage every part of Giga Gaia. Once the 
arms are gone, give Giga Gaia a beating. Beware, if you can’t finish him off 
fast, he’ll restore both of his arms and you’ll have trouble again removing 
them. On my very first meeting with Giga Gaia, I have to restart around 3-4 
times before I actually beat him.

New and good strategy from Drew Hundley ([email protected]): 

Have Ayla in your party and have any other character fill-in the third slot. 
Use Ayla and Crono’s Volt Bite to finish of the Left Arm, which is the 
attacking arm. While the third party member, have him/her use his/her most 
powerful Tech on the main body. Just leave the right arm as it is. It will 
recover HPs for the main body from time to time but it is less than how much 
you damage him. If the left arm appears again, kill it again! <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/smile.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="smile.gif" /> This way, you 
can conserve MP and you can concentrate on attacking the main body if you 
ignore it.
#############################################################################

After beating Giga Gaia, the guru of Life will be freed. It’s Melchior! Then, 
the mountain will crumble and it will collapse. You’ll be automatically be 
brought to Algetty. There will be a scene here with Melchior talking to 
Schala. Dalton comes in and captures Schala. Once you regain control of your 
characters, talk to Melchior. He will give you the Ruby Knife that you must 
use to destroy the Mammon Machine. Now, go back to where you slept for free 
and sleep again to restore the HP/MPs you’ve lost against Giga Gaia. Then, 
head all the way up and exit to the world map. Then, head all the way to Zeal 
Palace using the now accessible Skyways and Land Bridges.

ZEAL PALACE (12,000 BC)
-----------------------

Once you arrive here, go straight to the middle room. The 2 creatures which 
look like Masa and Mune is now gone and you may pass through without having to 
go around again. Head to the Throne room and you’ll fight Dalton.

Boss:  DALTON
#############################################################################
HP:  4000
EXP: 1000
TP:  30
G:   2500
Charmed Item: Power Meal

He is easy. But, be careful. Always use your characters most powerful Tech 
because he will counter you with the Orb attack which brings down your 
characters HP by a half. So, always heal after an Orb Attack. He will escape 
afterwards.
#############################################################################

After beating Dalton, a gate will appear. Use it. You’ll arrive in the Ocean 
Palace.

OCEAN PALACE (12,000 BC)
------------------------
Item/s:
Aeon Suit     Star Sword
Rune Blade    Shock Wave
Aeon Helm     Demon Hit
Kaiser Arm    Elixir
Sonic Arrow

In the first section, you’ll see a save point. Use it then, move forward and 
you’ll see Mune. A scene will follow with Schala and the Queen at the Mammon 
Machine. Now, head south to the next section. Here is a big room with 8 doors. 
To the North, Northeast, East, Southeast, South, Southwest, West, Northwest. 
There are also treasures scattered around the area. You’ll get an Aeon Suit 
and a Rune Blade.

I’ll explain the enemies here. There are 3 types of scouts, the Scouter, which 
can be beaten by Lightning Damage, the Blue Scout that can be beaten by 
Water/Ice Magic, and the Red Scout, which can be beaten by Fire. There is also 
this Jinn and Barghest. Barghest is the one that keeps on moving around. Kill 
him first and the defenses of Jinn will deteriorate.

Back to the Walkthrough, in the big room, head to the Northeast door. Step on 
the switch and fight a Jinn and a Barghest. After beating them, exit to the 
lower right door. In here fight another batch of monsters then get the Aeon 
Helm in the chest. Now, there will be 2 doors to the left. Take the one 
heading straight to the left and you’ll arrive again in the Big room. You will 
notice that you have been in the East Door. The next destination is the South 
East door. In there, get the chest you see for a Kaiser Arm. Head left to the 
switch. It will raise a bridge to give you access to the South door back in 
the big room. After switching it on, head left first and get the chest there 
for a Sonic Arrow. Head back to the Big Room. To get the Star Sword, take the 
North West room. Step on the switch and beat the Jinn and the Barghest. Take 
the lower left door. Fight another batch of enemies here then, take the chest 
for a Star Sword. Take the Right door. You’re back in the big Room. Now, head 
to the South West Door. Take the chest here for a Shockwave then head south. 
You’ll be back where you switched on the bridge. Don’t go all the way to the 
south, instead, head left and stay beside the wall and run around until you 
can’t run anymore. You’ll see a chest in a small room. There is a opening 
somewhere in the diagonal wall. Once you get it, you’ll receive a Demon Hit 
from the Chest. Head back to the Big room and enter the South door. In here, 
take the ladder to the left. In this area, just continue moving down the 
ladders and fighting enemies until you reach Masa. He will say something then 
a short scene of Schala and company will follow. Head down the ladder then use 
the Save Point. Head to the south door. Beat the enemies here then examine the 
shining dot. Now for some Elevator Action. You’ll fight 3 batches of enemies 
here one after the other. The first batch is a Jinn and a Barghest and 
Thrashers. The next one has 2 Mages, 2 Lashers and a Scouter. And the last 
batch has 2 Scouters, 2 Blue Scouts and 2 red Scouts. After the elevator 
stops, head to the north door. There are 2 door here. Take the right one 
first. Beat the scouts and press the switch. Do the same thing on the left 
door. Head out and push the switch in the middle to reveal a door beneath the 
flames. Enter that door. In here, get the Elixir from the chest and Use that 
Save Point! After preparing head north to face..

Boss:  GOLEM TWINS
#############################################################################
HP:  6000 each
EXP: 2000
TP:  70
G:   4000
Charmed Items: 2 Magic Tabs (one from each)

They are so hard that I have to restart 5 times before beating it. It will 
copy anything you do to them so make sure you use Techs. Physical attacks are 
almost useless against them. They will use the Ability that they copied to you 
and it will surely be a big damage. Not to mention that BOTH of them can use 
the Iron Orb which reduces your HP to 1|2 . Try and try again if you fail, try 
every way you can.

Easier way to beat GOLEM TWINS by: TheLaser ([email protected])

You may know that the twins will mimic you moves therefore, you can manipulate 
the battle. First off, Include Lucca in your party. Equip everyone with fire 
resisting armors (specifically, Red Mail or Ruby Vest). When the battle 
begins, have Lucca cast Fire 2 on the Golem Twins, they will counter with a 
Fire Attack but you will mostly likely to receive very little damage because 
of your armor. Then, wait for everyone to fill his or her battle gauge, 
including Lucca. Have your 2 other characters use their most powerful attacks 
then finally Lucca, with her Fire 2 again. Just try to be fast enough so as 
the Golem Twins will not use its Iron Orb attack. 

Another strategy by: Roberto Tisu ([email protected])

Have Crono, Lucca, and Frog in your party. Use Crono’s Luminaire as the first 
attack then use Lucca’s HypnoWave to put both Golems to Sleep. Then, use Frog 
to heal your characters. Do this until the Golem Twins die.

Another strategy by: Conner ([email protected])

One of the best teams to use is the team of Crono, Ayla, and Robo. Before you 
do anything, have Ayla and Robo do their Boogie Dual Tech to halt both of them 
(GolemTwins). Then its a simple process of Using Crono and Ayla's Falcon Hit 
attack to whack both of them at the same time. The only damage you will take 
will be the final blow. Then it is smooth sailing from there.

#############################################################################

After beating the Golems, Dalton will try to summon the Golem Boss but has 
more things to do. When you regain control of your characters, head back and 
SAVE. You don’t want to repeat everything do you? Now, continue heading north 
until you see a Nu. Head north and meet the Mammon Machine. Crono will use the 
Ruby Knife, which will turn into a sword. Schala tells you that it won’t do 
any good. Then, all of a sudden, Lavos appears before you. He can’t be beaten 
here on your first play. I’ll try later if you can beat Lavos here after I 
reached around Level 90. After Lavos beats you, the prophet will reveal 
himself as Magus. He can’t do anything to Lavos also. Schala will try but will 
be stopped by her mother. Now, Lavos will try to kill all of you. (If you 
managed to defeat Lavos here, which I think, is the hardest Lavos ever, you’ll 
receive Ending #2) If you lose, after you regain control of Crono, head 
towards Lavos. Crono will be disintegrated. Lavos will then emerge out of the 
ground and destroy the entire Zeal Kingdom. All floating island will fall down 
to the ocean. After these scenes, you’ll wake up inside a house in the last 
village. After talking to the elder, save then head out to the World Map. 
There are 3 huts of the Last Village. Enter the northern most one and you’ll 
see a Nu that sells items. After the Nu leaves you can get the Magic Tab on 
the upper left. Now, head back out to the World Map and go to the Commons. 
Talk to the elder at the end and see Dalton’s soldiers come in. Dalton will 
eventually capture all of you. When you wake up you’ll be in Dalton’s Ship.

BLACK BIRD (12,000 BC)
----------------------

Your party will notice that the equipments and items have been taken away from 
you. So, you’re last resort here is to get Ayla. She is the only character 
that can fight the enemies. If she is not in your party and you got into a 
battle, you will not win without weapons because you can’t attack. Now, head 
up the ladder and your character will be shocked by what they will see. After 
that, head back and one of your party members will tell you that there is a 
breeze in the place he/she is standing. It’s because there is a Ventilation 
hole up there. Now, I’ll tell you how to get back the Items, Equipments and 
money.

First, head south to the door and act sick. The guard will come and will be 
beaten by Ayla. Now, head out the door. Go left into another door and you’ll 
see a chest, which contains all your money. 1 down 4 to go. Leave the room and 
head all the way to the north. You’ll arrive in another section. After beating 
the 2 Bashers, you’ll see 2 doors. Take the left one and you’ll see the chest 
containing all of your items. 2 down 3 to go. Leave the room and head all the 
way to the north and climb the ladder there. You’ll be at the ducts. Head all 
the way to the right and you’ll see a shining Magic Tab. To get it, when you 
can’t run right anymore, head south, when you can’t run south any more, head 
right then up. Now, run back and stop at the first intersection. Head south to 
the next intersection. Here, head left and climb the first ladder you see. 
You’ll arrive where they kept your equipments. Hurray! You got one character’s 
equipment back. 3 down 2 to go. Climb back up and head left. Move on and climb 
down the ladder at the end. Climb another set of stairs down and you’ll arrive 
in a main room. Head right and enter the door guarded by 2 Bashers. In the 
room, you’ll get another chest for the equipments of one of your characters! 4 
down 1 to go. Now, leave the room and climb up the ladder that is just beside 
the door. In the ducts head left and stop in the intersection. Head south to 
another intersection then stop. Head south again to another intersection. Head 
left and climb down the ladder that you’ll see. You’ll arrive in the last 
chest. Hurray! You got everything back! Now, head back up the Air ducts. Head 
right to the intersection. Now head all the way down until you reach the last 
Ventilation hole. Examine it to see Dalton with the Epoch. After the scene 
with Dalton, head up to the intersection. Head north again to another 
intersection. Head north AGAIN to the next intersection. Head right and enter 
the first Ladder you’ll see. You’ll arrive at the first room you’ve seen on 
the blackbird. Use the Save Point. After saving, head back up the Air duct, 
not the ladder. On the air ducts, Head right and move on until you reach an 
intersection. Head north to another intersection then head north once more. 
Head right and enter the first ladder you’ll see. In this room, exit to the 
south door. Then, use either of the 2 conveyor belts to go south. You’ll see 2 
rooms below. Take the left one. Enter the door inside then take the single 
ladder up. You’ll arrive on the wings of the Blackbird. Head to the lower 
leftmost part of the wings and you’ll have to fight the Golem Boss.

Boss:  GOLEM BOSS
#############################################################################
HP:   14000
EXP:  2500
TP:   0
G:    2000
Charmed Item: none

He’s the easiest boss in the game, why? Because he won’t even attack you. All 
you have to do is to attack him physically to save MP and items. Don’t worry 
about counter attacks. He is so scared of Heights to move.
#############################################################################

After beating the golem boss, you’ll see Dalton take off in the now-flying 
Epoch. You’re characters will jump to the Epoch engaging Dalton.

Boss:  DALTON PLUS
#############################################################################
HP:   3000
EXP:  2500
TP:   - 
G:    2000
Charmed Item: Power Meal

He is not that hard. Just use your characters’ most powerful Magic. Use dual 
Techs if they’re available and it will finish him off quickly.
#############################################################################

After beating Dalton, He’ll summon Golem Boss. Since you already beaten that 
Golem, he’ll not be able to summon it. Dalton will fall off the Epoch to meet 
his death. One of your character will then tell you to hit the Y button. Press 
it and it will fire beams towards the Blackbird. The Blackbird will crash. 
Now, your characters will land near the commons. Go there and talk to everyone 
and some of them will tell you about the stranger who passed by who is now at 
the north cape. Before leaving the Commons, make sure you talk to the woman 
here beside the sapling. This will activate Fiona’s Side Quest. If you didn’t 
talk to the woman in the Commons, Fiona’s husband won’t be at home. Head back 
out to the World Map. Head north and circle around the mountain. Head to the 
north westernmost area and enter the Cape.

NORTH CAPE (12,000 BC)
----------------------
Item/s:
Amulet
Dark Scythe

Head to the north and examine the shining dot there. You’ll see Magus. He’ll 
tell you more about himself then. After the scenes that show that Magus is 
actually Janus, he’ll ask you if you want to fight him. If you want to fight 
him, you’ll gain EXP, and the Amulet Magus has, including a MegaElixir, which 
you can Charm from him, but you won’t get Magus to join your party. If you 
don’t wish to fight him, when you try to leave, he will come and join you. 
It’s weird, but you can actually rename him. After he joins you, head back out 
to the world map. As Magus suggested, use the Epoch to go to the End of Time. 
But before you do, the Undersea Palace, a.k.a. Black Omen, will emerge out of 
the sea. After the scene, head to the end of time.

From here on, until the revival of Crono, you can achieve ending #12. Remember 
that Crono must still be dead.

END OF TIME
-----------
Item:
Chrono Trigger

Talk to the Old Man. After speaking to him, try to board the Epoch and he will 
call you. Go back and talk to him again. He will give you the Chrono Trigger 
that may be able to return Crono back. You party will also notice that he is 
actually Gaspar, the Guru of Time. Now, board the Epoch and head to 2300 AD 
and enter the Keeper’s dome.

KEEPER’S DOME (2300 AD)
-----------------------

In here, pass through the Sealed Door. On your way, look out for a shining 
Magic Tab. Now, talk to the Nu at the end. It’ll tell you that “Death Peak” 
has the power to restore life. But, in order to do so, you need an exact 
clone. So, head back to 1000 AD and win a Crono Clone in Leene Square’s 
Norstein Bekkler’s Lab Game.

LEENE’S SQUARE (1000 AD)
------------------------

The Norstein Bekkler’s Lab is found on a Big Tent on the right side of the 
first section of Leene’s Square. If you haven’t played here before, I provided 
the rules (w/c is also written near the beginning of the walkthrough) below:

Norstein Bekkler’s Lab
Located in the eastern portion of the first section of Leene’s Square.
It is in a large pink tent with a skull at the entrance. This place is 
pure fun. First, select the amount of silver points you want to bet.
10, 40, or 80 Silver Points can be placed as bet.

At 10 Silver Points, you get to play a game where you must find a 
certain person among the 3. They are Vicks, Wedge, and Piette. They will
change places fast. To have an advantage, memorize 2 persons only. 
Example, watch Vicks and Wedge’s movement. When the clown asks you where
Vicks or Wedge, you’ll be able to identify the 2. The one whom you
didn’t follow his movement will be Piette. If you win, you’ll get a 
Poyozo Doll to use as decoration for Crono’s House. Note that these
Poyozo Dolls play a major role in the late part of the game. Note that
the Poyozo Dolls on the second floor of Crono’s House will change the
music if you examine it.

At 40 Silver Points, you get to play a mimic game. All you have to do     
is to Mimic or Copy the movement of the clone using the designated
buttons, L=Left Arm, R=Right Arm, Y=Laugh, A=Surprise. If you managed
to mimic everything, you’ll win a Clone of Crono that you can use also   
to decorate Crono’s House. Take note that this Clone will play a MAJOR
role in the game. If you think hard you’ll know it. 

At 80 Silver Points, you get to play a Push the monster game. Your goal
in this game is to prevent your character, who is hanged just above a
flame, and push the 3 coins to be able to put monsters into the door at
the back. It’s very challenging. You’re pushing the coins at the same
time preventing your character from being fried. If you see a blue light
Appear at your left side, examine it to raise the rope a bit, then 
continue pushing those monsters back. If you win, you’ll get a cat.
These cats will be brought to Crono’s House. You can win as many cats 
as you want. When you go to Crono’s house, you’ll see all the cats 
you’ve won roaming around the house.

After you’ve won a Crono clone, it will be delivered to Crono’s House so go 
there. Talk first to Crono’s Mom then get the clone. Head back out and board 
the Epoch. Go back to 2300 AD and enter the Keeper’s Dome once more. Talk 
again to the Nu and it will now use 3 Poyozo dolls to help you climb Death 
Peak. After that, switch off the Nu and head out to the World Map and go to 
Death Peak.

DEATH PEAK (2300 AD)
--------------------
Item/s:
Magic Ring    Vedic Blade
Wall Ring     Memory Cap
Giga Arm
Brave Sword
Star Scythe

At the Death Peak, the wind will eventually push you down the Mountain. Now, 
that there are Poyozo Dolls it is easier to go up. First, examine the first 
Poyozo Doll you see and it will turn into a tree. When the wind is strong just 
stay behind it and you won’t fall down. When the wind calms down, RUN up to 
the other tree and stay behind it whatever happens. When the wind calms again, 
RUN up and you’ll reach the next area. In here, walk to the left until you see 
a ladder. Don’t climb up yet. Head left a bit more to find a Magic ring. Head 
up the ladder now. Move to the right until you reach the next section. In this 
area, you’ll notice that the path splits into 2. One to the north and the 
other to the south. Take the south first to reach a Save Point. There is also 
a chest w/ a Wall ring. Now, head back to the intersection and head north. 
Enter the cave-like opening. Inside you’ll find, Lavos Spawn.

Mini-Boss:  LAVOS SPAWN
#############################################################################
HP:  4000
EXP: 747 
TP:  0
G:   500
Item: Elixir
Charmed Item: Elixir






SPAM

The spawn is not that hard if you will not attack the shell. Whatever you do, 
always attack the head only in any way you want.  
#############################################################################

After beating the Spawn, take the Giga Arm from the Chest. If your HP/MP are 
very low, head back to the save point. Now, Head north past the place where 
you fought the Spawn. You’ll be outside again. Head right and you’ll arrive at 
another part of the cave. Get the chest you see for a Brave Sword. Then, head


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 16, 2008)

THASTZ CHRONO TRIGGER BITCH!
CHRONO TRIGGER FOR THE WIN!


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 16, 2008)

I love your new picture Eternal--Links the man!!! But...why'd you make this thread? We are already trying to get the other topic to 20k posts...actually, 19,999 so Dice will lock it down...

Dont you want to support the effort?


----------



## NINTENDO DS (Jun 16, 2008)

http://img527.imageshack.us/img527/7935/zombiow7
.gif
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



http://img527.imageshack.us/img527/7935/zombiow7.gif[/img


][img]http://img527.imageshack.us/img527/7935/zombiow7.gif




http://img527.imagesha
[img]http://img527.imageshack.us/img527/7935/zombiow7.gif





ck.us/img527/7935/zombiow




http://img527.imageshack.us/img527/79
5/zombiow7.gif









7.gif[/img]


----------



## NINTENDO DS (Jun 16, 2008)

<!--quoteo(post=1211703:date=Jun 16 2008, 04:12 AM:name=AXYPB)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(AXYPB @ Jun 16 2008, 04:12 AM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=1211703"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->It is a melancholy object to those who walk through this great town or travel in the country, when they see the streets, the roads, and cabin doors, crowded with beggars of the female sex, followed by three, four, or six children, all in rags and importuning every passenger for an alms. These mothers, instead of being able to work for their honest livelihood, are forced to employ all their time in strolling to beg sustenance for their helpless infants: who as they grow up either turn thieves for want of work, or leave their dear native country to fight for the Pretender in Spain, or sell themselves to the Barbadoes.

I think it is agreed by all parties that this prodigious number of children in the arms, or on the backs, or at the heels of their mothers, and frequently of their fathers, is in the present deplorable state of the kingdom a very great additional grievance; and, therefore, whoever could find out a fair, cheap, and easy method of making these children sound, useful members of the commonwealth, would deserve so well of the public as to have his statue set up for a preserver of the nation.

But my intention is very far from being confined to provide only for the children of professed beggars; it is of a much greater extent, and shall take in the whole number of infants at a certain age who are born of parents in effect as little able to support them as those who demand our charity in the streets.

As to my own part, having turned my thoughts for many years upon this important subject, and maturely weighed the several schemes of other projectors, I have always found them grossly mistaken in the computation. It is true, a child just dropped from its dam may be supported by her milk for a solar year, with little other nourishment; at most not above the value of 2s., which the mother may certainly get, or the value in scraps, by her lawful occupation of begging; and it is exactly at one year old that I propose to provide for them in such a manner as instead of being a charge upon their parents or the parish, or wanting food and raiment for the rest of their lives, they shall on the contrary contribute to the feeding, and partly to the clothing, of many thousands.

There is likewise another great advantage in my scheme, that it will prevent those voluntary abortions, and that horrid practice of women murdering their bastard children, alas! too frequent among us! sacrificing the poor innocent babes I doubt more to avoid the expense than the shame, which would move tears and pity in the most savage and inhuman breast.

The number of souls in this kingdom being usually reckoned one million and a half, of these I calculate there may be about two hundred thousand couples whose wives are breeders; from which number I subtract thirty thousand couples who are able to maintain their own children, although I apprehend there cannot be so many, under the present distresses of the kingdom; but this being granted, there will remain an hundred and seventy thousand breeders. I again subtract fifty thousand for those women who miscarry, or whose children die by accident or disease within the year. There only remains one hundred and twenty thousand children of poor parents annually born. The question therefore is, how this number shall be reared and provided for, which, as I have already said, under the present situation of affairs, is utterly impossible by all the methods hitherto proposed. For we can neither employ them in handicraft or agriculture; we neither build houses (I mean in the country) nor cultivate land: they can very seldom pick up a livelihood by stealing, till they arrive at six years old, except where they are of towardly parts, although I confess they learn the rudiments much earlier, during which time, they can however be properly looked upon only as probationers, as I have been informed by a principal gentleman in the county of Cavan, who protested to me that he never knew above one or two instances under the age of six, even in a part of the kingdom so renowned for the quickest proficiency in that art.

I am assured by our merchants, that a boy or a girl before twelve years old is no salable commodity; and even when they come to this age they will not yield above three pounds, or three pounds and half-a-crown at most on the exchange; which cannot turn to account either to the parents or kingdom, the charge of nutriment and rags having been at least four times that value.

I shall now therefore humbly propose my own thoughts, which I hope will not be liable to the least objection.

I have been assured by a very knowing American of my acquaintance in London, that a young healthy child well nursed is at a year old a most delicious, nourishing, and wholesome food, whether stewed, roasted, baked, or boiled; and I make no doubt that it will equally serve in a fricassee or a ragout.

I do therefore humbly offer it to public consideration that of the hundred and twenty thousand children already computed, twenty thousand may be reserved for breed, whereof only one-fourth part to be males; which is more than we allow to sheep, black cattle or swine; and my reason is, that these children are seldom the fruits of marriage, a circumstance not much regarded by our savages, therefore one male will be sufficient to serve four females. That the remaining hundred thousand may, at a year old, be offered in the sale to the persons of quality and fortune through the kingdom; always advising the mother to let them suck plentifully in the last month, so as to render them plump and fat for a good table. A child will make two dishes at an entertainment for friends; and when the family dines alone, the fore or hind quarter will make a reasonable dish, and seasoned with a little pepper or salt will be very good boiled on the fourth day, especially in winter.

I have reckoned upon a medium that a child just born will weigh 12 pounds, and in a solar year, if tolerably nursed, increaseth to 28 pounds.

I grant this food will be somewhat dear, and therefore very proper for landlords, who, as they have already devoured most of the parents, seem to have the best title to the children.

Infant's flesh will be in season throughout the year, but more plentiful in March, and a little before and after; for we are told by a grave author, an eminent French physician, that fish being a prolific diet, there are more children born in Roman Catholic countries about nine months after Lent than at any other season; therefore, reckoning a year after Lent, the markets will be more glutted than usual, because the number of popish infants is at least three to one in this kingdom: and therefore it will have one other collateral advantage, by lessening the number of papists among us.

I have already computed the charge of nursing a beggar's child (in which list I reckon all cottagers, laborers, and four-fifths of the farmers) to be about two shillings per annum, rags included; and I believe no gentleman would repine to give ten shillings for the carcass of a good fat child, which, as I have said, will make four dishes of excellent nutritive meat, when he hath only some particular friend or his own family to dine with him. Thus the squire will learn to be a good landlord, and grow popular among his tenants; the mother will have eight shillings net profit, and be fit for work till she produces another child.

Those who are more thrifty (as I must confess the times require) may flay the carcass; the skin of which artificially dressed will make admirable gloves for ladies, and summer boots for fine gentlemen.

As to our city of Dublin, shambles may be appointed for this purpose in the most convenient parts of it, and butchers we may be assured will not be wanting; although I rather recommend buying the children alive, and dressing them hot from the knife, as we do roasting pigs.

A very worthy person, a true lover of his country, and whose virtues I highly esteem, was lately pleased in discoursing on this matter to offer a refinement upon my scheme. He said that many gentlemen of this kingdom, having of late destroyed their deer, he conceived that the want of venison might be well supplied by the bodies of young lads and maidens, not exceeding fourteen years of age nor under twelve; so great a number of both sexes in every country being now ready to starve for want of work and service; and these to be disposed of by their parents, if alive, or otherwise by their nearest relations. But with due deference to so excellent a friend and so deserving a patriot, I cannot be altogether in his sentiments; for as to the males, my American acquaintance assured me, from frequent experience, that their flesh was generally tough and lean, like that of our schoolboys by continual exercise, and their taste disagreeable; and to fatten them would not answer the charge. Then as to the females, it would, I think, with humble submission be a loss to the public, because they soon would become breeders themselves; and besides, it is not improbable that some scrupulous people might be apt to censure such a practice (although indeed very unjustly), as a little bordering upon cruelty; which, I confess, hath always been with me the strongest objection against any project, however so well intended.

But in order to justify my friend, he confessed that this expedient was put into his head by the famous Psalmanazar, a native of the island Formosa, who came from thence to London above twenty years ago, and in conversation told my friend, that in his country when any young person happened to be put to death, the executioner sold the carcass to persons of quality as a prime dainty; and that in his time the body of a plump girl of fifteen, who was crucified for an attempt to poison the emperor, was sold to his imperial majesty's prime minister of state, and other great mandarins of the court, in joints from the gibbet, at four hundred crowns. Neither indeed can I deny, that if the same use were made of several plump young girls in this town, who without one single groat to their fortunes cannot stir abroad without a chair, and appear at playhouse and assemblies in foreign fineries which they never will pay for, the kingdom would not be the worse.

Some persons of a desponding spirit are in great concern about that vast number of poor people, who are aged, diseased, or maimed, and I have been desired to employ my thoughts what course may be taken to ease the nation of so grievous an encumbrance. But I am not in the least pain upon that matter, because it is very well known that they are every day dying and rotting by cold and famine, and filth and vermin, as fast as can be reasonably expected. And as to the young laborers, they are now in as hopeful a condition; they cannot get work, and consequently pine away for want of nourishment, to a degree that if at any time they are accidentally hired to common labor, they have not strength to perform it; and thus the country and themselves are happily delivered from the evils to come.

I have too long digressed, and therefore shall return to my subject. I think the advantages by the proposal which I have made are obvious and many, as well as of the highest importance.

For first, as I have already observed, it would greatly lessen the number of papists, with whom we are yearly overrun, being the principal breeders of the nation as well as our most dangerous enemies; and who stay at home on purpose with a design to deliver the kingdom to the Pretender, hoping to take their advantage by the absence of so many good protestants, who have chosen rather to leave their country than stay at home and pay tithes against their conscience to an episcopal curate.

Secondly, The poorer tenants will have something valuable of their own, which by law may be made liable to distress and help to pay their landlord's rent, their corn and cattle being already seized, and money a thing unknown.

Thirdly, Whereas the maintenance of an hundred thousand children, from two years old and upward, cannot be computed at less than ten shillings a-piece per annum, the nation's stock will be thereby increased fifty thousand pounds per annum, beside the profit of a new dish introduced to the tables of all gentlemen of fortune in the kingdom who have any refinement in taste. And the money will circulate among ourselves, the goods being entirely of our own growth and manufacture.

Fourthly, The constant breeders, beside the gain of eight shillings sterling per annum by the sale of their children, will be rid of the charge of maintaining them after the first year.

Fifthly, This food would likewise bring great custom to taverns; where the vintners will certainly be so prudent as to procure the best receipts for dressing it to perfection, and consequently have their houses frequented by all the fine gentlemen, who justly value themselves upon their knowledge in good eating: and a skilful cook, who understands how to oblige his guests, will contrive to make it as expensive as they please.

Sixthly, This would be a great inducement to marriage, which all wise nations have either encouraged by rewards or enforced by laws and penalties. It would increase the care and tenderness of mothers toward their children, when they were sure of a settlement for life to the poor babes, provided in some sort by the public, to their annual profit instead of expense. We should see an honest emulation among the married women, which of them could bring the fattest child to the market. Men would become as fond of their wives during the time of their pregnancy as they are now of their mares in foal, their cows in calf, their sows when they are ready to farrow; nor offer to beat or kick them (as is too frequent a practice) for fear of a miscarriage.

Many other advantages might be enumerated. For instance, the addition of some thousand carcasses in our exportation of barreled beef, the propagation of swine's flesh, and improvement in the art of making good bacon, so much wanted among us by the great destruction of pigs, too frequent at our tables; which are no way comparable in taste or magnificence to a well-grown, fat, yearling child, which roasted whole will make a considerable figure at a lord mayor's feast or any other public entertainment. But this and many others I omit, being studious of brevity.

Supposing that one thousand families in this city, would be constant customers for infants flesh, besides others who might have it at merry meetings, particularly at weddings and christenings, I compute that Dublin would take off annually about twenty thousand carcasses; and the rest of the kingdom (where probably they will be sold somewhat cheaper) the remaining eighty thousand.

I can think of no one objection, that will possibly be raised against this proposal, unless it should be urged, that the number of people will be thereby much lessened in the kingdom. This I freely own, and 'twas indeed one principal design in offering it to the world. I desire the reader will observe, that I calculate my remedy for this one individual Kingdom of Ireland, and for no other that ever was, is, or, I think, ever can be upon Earth. Therefore let no man talk to me of other expedients: Of taxing our absentees at five shillings a pound: Of using neither cloaths, nor houshold furniture, except what is of our own growth and manufacture: Of utterly rejecting the materials and instruments that promote foreign luxury: Of curing the expensiveness of pride, vanity, idleness, and gaming in our women: Of introducing a vein of parsimony, prudence and temperance: Of learning to love our country, wherein we differ even from Laplanders, and the inhabitants of Topinamboo: Of quitting our animosities and factions, nor acting any longer like the Jews, who were murdering one another at the very moment their city was taken: Of being a little cautious not to sell our country and consciences for nothing: Of teaching landlords to have at least one degree of mercy towards their tenants. Lastly, of putting a spirit of honesty, industry, and skill into our shop-keepers, who, if a resolution could now be taken to buy only our native goods, would immediately unite to cheat and exact upon us in the price, the measure, and the goodness, nor could ever yet be brought to make one fair proposal of just dealing, though often and earnestly invited to it.

Therefore I repeat, let no man talk to me of these and the like expedients, 'till he hath at least some glympse of hope, that there will ever be some hearty and sincere attempt to put them into practice.

But, as to my self, having been wearied out for many years with offering vain, idle, visionary thoughts, and at length utterly despairing of success, I fortunately fell upon this proposal, which, as it is wholly new, so it hath something solid and real, of no expence and little trouble, full in our own power, and whereby we can incur no danger in disobliging England. For this kind of commodity will not bear exportation, and flesh being of too tender a consistence, to admit a long continuance in salt, although perhaps I could name a country, which would be glad to eat up our whole nation without it.

After all, I am not so violently bent upon my own opinion as to reject any offer proposed by wise men, which shall be found equally innocent, cheap, easy, and effectual. But before something of that kind shall be advanced in contradiction to my scheme, and offering a better, I desire the author or authors will be pleased maturely to consider two points. First, as things now stand, how they will be able to find food and raiment for an hundred thousand useless mouths and backs. And secondly, there being a round million of creatures in human figure throughout this kingdom, whose whole subsistence put into a common stock would leave them in debt two millions of pounds sterling, adding those who are beggars by profession to the bulk of farmers, cottagers, and laborers, with their wives and children who are beggars in effect: I desire those politicians who dislike my overture, and may perhaps be so bold as to attempt an answer, that they will first ask the parents of these mortals, whether they would not at this day think it a great happiness to have been sold for food, at a year old in the manner I prescribe, and thereby have avoided such a perpetual scene of misfortunes as they have since gone through by the oppression of landlords, the impossibility of paying rent without money or trade, the want of common sustenance, with neither house nor clothes to cover them from the inclemencies of the weather, and the most inevitable prospect of entailing the like or greater miseries upon their breed for ever.

I profess, in the sincerity of my heart, that I have not the least personal interest in endeavoring to promote this necessary work, having no other motive than the public good of my country, by advancing our trade, providing for infants, relieving the poor, and giving some pleasure to the rich. I have no children by which I can propose to get a single penny; the youngest being nine years old, and my wife past child-bearing.<!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->
HPW DID YOU MANAGE TO WRITE ALL OF THAT>WE HAVE A WINNER!!!~!


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Jun 16, 2008)

This thread fails.
Etarnal Myst Fails.

<a href="http://spamyourenemies.com" target="_blank">Click here to spam your enemies</a>
<a href="http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=85822&st=0&p=1136172&#entry1136172" target="_blank">Click here for <i><b>MY</b></i> thread of spam related shit.</a>


now.


my spam.


<div class='codetop'>CODE</div><div class='codemain' style='height:200px;white-spacere;overflow:auto'>
Some stay the same colour; others change colour rapidly. Some colours are more
valuable than others; the ones that change colour give points based on the
colour when you touched it.

Colours are worth this number of points:

Green: 10 points
Purple: 20 points
Yellow: 30 points
Red: 40 points

Wool - Gas Matron

This gies you anywhere between 1000 and 7777 points.

Yarn Crates

Hold 25 yarn balls and are worth 500 points each.

1 ups/2 ups

Come in form of T shirts. The number of lives you gain is shown on it

Shadow T Shirt

Makes you invisible to enemies - comes i the form of a black T shirt with a !
on it

Invincibility

Looks like the Shadow Shirt only is white; makes you invincble - almost (only
water and spiky objects can kill you)

Continue

Looks like a recycle symbol.

TNT Crate

Can be used to boost you up really high.

Banana Crate

Bananas come out and you will slip if you're not careful.

Tack Crate

Tacks come out; don't touch them or you'll be killed.

3 Baddies

Beaver (500 points)

Found on Chapters 10 through 12, these fire missiles in a straight line.

Bee (500 points)

Flies around in circles, often in groups. Hard to avoid.

Car

They come in two varieties; yellow and red. You can kill the yellow ones (but
you bounce very high), but avoid the red ones. These are convertibles and when
you get in, you will be trapped inside and will be carried off screen to meet a
nasty end.

Carousel Figures (300 points)

Chapters 4 through 6 feature carousels, all with dangerous figures on. They can
be killed when heading right to left (when going the other way they're in the
background).

Duck (700 points)

Flys overhead and drops eggs on you.

Eel (800 points)

Very irritating; this will ram your raft in the Lake chapters, and try to drown
you.

Firecracker (200 points)

Can be used to cross beds of spikes by jumping on them, but it is hard to avoid
being hit accidentally.

Flying Fish (500 points)

Leap out of the water in various patterns.

Giraffe (N/A)

They appear on the train carraiges - mostly. They are pretty harmless and you
can bounce on their heads. But don't ask me what one is doing living in a
gopher hole in Chapter 9. Invulnerable.

Gopher (200 points)

Appear out of holes in the canyon and shoot guns. They jump up and down and are
easy to kill. Most gopher holes lead to secrets.

Grumbleweed (600 points)

Very annoying; these roll across the canyon and can catch you unawares.

Gumball Machine (N/A)

Fire gumballs at you. Avoid their shots; they cannot be destroyed.

Horny Toad (N/A)

Found on the train, these just get in the way. Invincible; do not touch.

Hot Dog (100 points)

Jumps around erratically.

Ice Cream (100 points)

The only enemies that cannot kill you. This simply freezes you for a few
seconds.

Lightbulb Bug (300 points)

The only problem with these is that they move around erratically, making taking
them out a pain.

Mole Pilot (500 points)

Flies in a small plane in the Jungle levels; these can be killed and their
planes used as transport.

Moth (600 points)

These fly around erratically, and when hit once turn into a caterpillar and
take one more hit to kill.

Piano (800 points)

Only two exist. They are pushed down a hill in Chapter 2. You can hear them
coming before they hit you.

Sand Shark (800 points)

I hate these; they live in the desert and can sneak up on you. Very hard to
avoid in gopher holes.

Snapagator (300 points)

Found in the lake; they like to eat Bubsy's raft.

Snorkel Turtle (200 points)

These will get in your way both in the air and on the lake. They tend to push
your raft in the wrong direction.

Spaceship (800 points)

Flys overhead, beack and forth.

Spider (400 points)

Like so many other baddies, this jumps around a lot. Be careful if one is above
you.

Stalactite (N/A)

Found in Gopher holes, this falls from the ceiling and explodes when you get
close.

Starfish (100 points)

They leap out of the water in the lake.

Train (400 points)

Only seven appear, out of the tunnels in Chapters 1 and 3. They can be
destroyed by a hit to the head and their tunnels can be entered by pressing up;
they will usually warp you to another location.

Tree Frog (200 points)

These run very fast indeed, and also climb trees and vines.

T - Rex (400 points)

Very rare, and quite small, these simply run about the place.

Woolies (500 points)

They appear on every level and come in different forms. Some will stand still
while others jump around. Some roll cheese or fire eggs at you. The final level
has woolies who fire guns at you.

Other things to look out for.

Spikes

Anything spike will kill Bubsy; this includes tacks, and also cacti and spiky
trees.

Water

You will drown; water is common on the village and lake areas; you are only
safe on waterslides.

Falls

Glide whenever you fall a long way or you'll splat on the ground.

Manhole Covers

They open the way to secret routes (sometimes), but if it its you when it
shoots up or down, it kills you. You can bounce off them by standing on them
though.

Roller Coaster Trains

Though they are fun to ride, they can also be dangerous. They can run Bubsy
over (for some reason, and it may be a glitch, just running into one that is
stationary is fatal. Also, jump off as soon as it reaches a sudden cliff, or
it's curtains for you.

Red Lights

For some reason, when on the Woolie Spaceship, Bubsy cannot enter a room with a
red flashing light or he melts.

4 Walkthrough

Area 1: The Village

Includes -

Chapter 1: Cheese Wheels of Doom
Chapter 2: Forbidden Plummet
Chapter 3: A Bridge Too Fur

This is an easy area to start off in; there are plenty of caves to explore and
water slides. Jump on the roofs of houses to find yarn balls. You can also
raise bridges by jumping on the wheels next to them; these alow you to cross
sections of water. Not a lot is needed to say here.

Special Stage Locations

Special stages are to collect extra points. You leave them by falling off the
screen. There is no target. You cannot re - enter them. The main methods of
travel within are waterslides and moving platforms.

Chapter 1

When you reach the first steep hill, jump across on the platforms and then kill
the duck and jump on the waterfall. Go right and reach another platform. Use a
tree to spring onto another waterfall; at the next junction you will see a 2
life jumper on the left; go left and glide down (use A). Head right to a clff
face with a door in it. Press up to go in and emerge higher up. Go back in to
enter the special stage.

Chapter 2

Head right and go dowsn the waterfall; manoevre yourself so you end up at the
bottom right (not in the cave), and you will be in front of a large area of
water. Head right and kill the Woolie throwing cheese at you and go up to the
door. Go in, then when you emerge, re - enter to find a special stage.

Chapter 3

At the start of the level get to the bottom of the screen and head left, then
glide over the lake. There are four tunnels with trains coming out; kill the
trains and enter the furthest to the left. It takes you to the special stage.

Boss

Two spaceships appear and hover around. All you need to do his each one on top
twice when the woolie inside looks out. They speed up after being hit, but are
still easy to take out.

Area 2: The Fair

Includes -

Chapter 4: Fair Conditioning
Chapter 5: Night of the Bobcat
Chapter 6: Our Furless Leader

This is more fun than the first level; all three levels are slightly repetitive
and all include several roller coaster tracks at the top of the screen. Use the
strongmen to reach the top; these have a button in beteen them, so jump onto it
(you should jump from above), and press B when you hit the button to bounce
higher. A carousel always appears in the middle of the screen along the bottom;
other common features are cheese huts, which always have some kind of prize
inside but tend to have a woolie standing on top with an unlimited supply of
cheese to throw at you. The end of Chaper 6 consists of a huge maze; there are
lots of passages you can take, but the quickest route is to go through the
first door then head left, killing baddies. Jump over the boot (this will kick
you into a wall and delay you otherwise) and enter the door on the other side.
Enter the door nearest to you in the next room and then enter the red door in
the one after that. Then head right, killing enemies and enter the last door
and then run and jump the gap and go through the large door (N.B. You cannot go
back through this door). Run down the slope to meet the boss.
You can, however, take time to explore it and get all the items. If you do this
you may run short of time, so kill yourself and return to the restart point,
then take the quickest route through. This will save having to restart the
chapter.

Special Stage Locations

Chapter 4

Around the middle of the level are several planes flying aorund at the top of
the screen use these to reach a high up platform with a door on. This leads to
the special stage.

Chapter 5

Go along the bottom of the level and past the carousel. You will see a door
that is blocked by crates. Go up and ride the roller coaster train, jumping off
before it falls. Repeat with the next train. Jump the gap and jump onto the
moving platform that you see. Cross a series of these (the final one falls
under your weight so be quick) and then take out the egg - hurling Woolie. Ride
on another floating platform to a series of wooden ledges (and another Woolie).
There's also a 1 up T shirt. At the end, glide through the small gap with a
door behind it, get the yarn ball crate and enter the door. It takes you to the
door under the boxes (and a continue). Re - enter the door to find the special
stage.

Chapter 6

In the maze area, head left and enter the far left door. Enter the door nearest
to you, but in the next room enter the purple door. In the next room is another
door, so enter that, then at the other end, re - enter it.

Boss

Similar to the previous Boss, only they go round in circles and are faster and
harder to hit.

Area 3: Wild West

Includes -

Chapter 7: The Good, The Bad and the Woolies
Chapter 8: A Fistful of Yarn
Chapter 9: Dances With Woolies

This area is different from all the others; the first section of each level
involves navigating your way along a steam train (a little like Indiana Jones
and the Last Crusade) to pull a lever in the engine compartment. When you reach
the engine be sure to explore it first, as there are loads of items, including
on the bumper and inside the engine itself. Don't fall off the train as you
fall to your death. A detailed walkthrough is included below for each train top
section.

Chapter 7

Drop down straight away for some yarn balls below you, then go right. Avoid the
horny toad and jump to the next carraige. Drop inside this one for some more
yarn and then get out using the floating platform. Next, get to the dynamite
crate between two horny toads and get some more yarn. The next carraige has a
tack crate and some spaceships. Jump over and push the crate towards the high
wall, avoiding toads. Next is a giraffe wagon, so use their heads as springs
and activate the restart point. This is followed by a trailer full of woolies
and a toad, then more giraffes (use them to get a 1 up). Then use the moving
platforms over the spikes to the right in order to reach the yarn balls. The
next trailer has five Woolies in and at the end is a lone yarn ball. Jump over
to the edge of the next if you're brave and get the one there. Do a big jump on
top of the next carraige, which is huge, then jump the spikes and kill the
cheese throwing Woolie. The next section has a yarn crate, a dynamite crate
(use this to boost yourself upwards) and a crate to help you jump over the
wall, though this can also be done by bouncing on the Woolie's head. Get to the
restart point, then go down and get more yarn (look in the whole truck), then
come out using the moving platform. Next is the coal wagon, followed by the
engine. Cross the engine for a yarn crate on the bumper, then head to the
driver's cabin, which holds a Woolie and some yarn. Pull the lever and jump
into the canyon.

Chapter 8

Drop down again and kill a woolie and get two yarn balls. Thjen go up and
right. Kill the two Woolies and smash their egg supply, then get more yarn
balls from below. Then make a big jump over the pyramid of Horny Toads. Bounce
on the Woolies and use the dynamite crate to get to the next carriage. N.B. Bec
areful going in this one as there is a dynamite crate to get out. If you miss
or fall back in, you will be trapped and must wait for time to run out. The
next carriage has a restart point on top and some items inside. Two easy 1 ups
follow, which can be gained by gliding over spikes. A cart full of Woolies
follows, followed by one who is throwing eggs from a raised platform. There is
another restart point. Jump on the platform above and it will start to move
erratically. Use it to jump and glide to the next carriage and use the
giraffe's head to bounce up to the Shadow Shirt. Kill the T - Rex. The next
carriage is identical, exceot bouncing on the giraffes gets you another easy 1
up (you can slo get three yarn balls between the carriages using the giraffes).
Jump the next gap and avoid spikes and more eggs. Make a big jump and get all
the yarn balls and kill the next set of Woolies. Make a large jump over to the
next high wall. Avoid the toad on the low wall, then simply jump the high one
(you don't need the crate). A Woolie tries to throw cheese at you on the coal
truck. Kill him.  Cross the engine, killing the Woolies and the Gopher and get
the three yarn balls on the bumper. You can go further into the engine this
time.

Chapter 9

Go down for a dynamite crate that shoots you up to a 1 up. Watch the toads
though.  On the other side is a shadow shirt, but also a tack crate. The next
carriage has Woolies and yarn balls inside. Then comes a flat carriage and then
two giraffes. then another carriage with Woolies. An egg - throwing Woolie
lurks on the next one after that so be careful, but there is also a restart
point. Kill five Woolies and a spaceship in the enxt truck then use a moving
platform to get the 1 up under the carriage, watching out for another Woolie
with eggs. Jump the high wall after the Woolie and gross another giraffe
carriage. This is followed by a banana crate placed conveniently near osme
tacks; avoid and use the dynamite crate to reach the next truck (you can also
jump this). This has tacks and three Woolies, followed by a truck with two
banana crates, a Woolie and two ducks. Take a running jump to the top of the
next truck and get the yarn inside. A T Rex is running around on the Coal
Truck; kill it. Three Yarn Balls appear on the bumper again if you run over the
engine. Grab the 1 up inside the engine and pull the lever.

After the train sequences, Bubsy jumps off and ends up in the Canyon. This area
is full of gopher holes that lead to secret passages. The main hazards are
cactuses and bones (don't touch these) and also rolling rocks. There are lots
of places to explore but you should be careful not to run out of time.

Special Stage Locations

Chapter 7

At the end of the level, go up a hill past a restart point and kill an egg -
throwing Woolie. Head up and left and glide to a lone platform with a door. Go
through it; head right for a continue (you have to push the crate onto the
bones and then jump up and across). Re - enter the door to reach the special
stage.

Chapter 8

Go right, avoiding the cacti and you will see three Gopher Holes. Enter the
middle one and go down and left (beware of the shark) and through the door.
Glide right to reach a ladder. At the top jump to the platform with arrows on
and head left across a series of platforms. Climb the ladder and kill the
Woolie at the top. Jump left to the door and enter it.

Chapter 9

Gard to describe, but go right until you find three balls rolling around all at
once. Right of this there should be a  cliff. You land right of a door. Go up
and right to a reastart point, then go down and you will see a wall on the left
you can run into and you reach a hill you can slide down. Slide left and enter
an area with skulls (don't touch) and stagmites. If you jump high enough you
will reach a passage overhead. Go right and find a door to the special stage.

Boss

This is different. Just one spaceship appears, but it is bigger and drops
Woolies. Kill the Woolies and the ship; you beat the level only when every
Wollie is killed, in addition to the ship, which takes FOUR hits to kill.

Area 4: Canada

Includes -

Chapter 10: Beavery Careful (groan)
Chapter 11: Rock Around the Croc
Chapter 12: Claws For Alarm

I'm not sure if it is meant to be Canada, but it looks like it is (and it has
beavers). Anyway, this is perhaps the toughest section of the game as there are
millions of ways to die, not least drowning in the water (even standing in it
when it is up to your ankles will kill you). You can also be attacked by a sea
creature, flying paddle or hit one of the spiky trees or beds of spikes. Some
switches (run into these to throw them) will lower the water temporarily, but
it is safest to take the route along the top of the level.

Special Stage Locations

Chapter 10

Make your way to the very end of the level and you will see a door to the left
of the end of level marker. Enter it and you will be warped back a considerable
distance. Re - enter and repeat until you find yourself entering the Special
Stage.

Chapter 11

Very hard to explain, but take the top route straight away and go along the
waterslides. Keep jumping and you should find a door with a restart point by
it. Go through it to another door; go through this and kill the bveaver to the
right (this is hard to do). Go right until you find a restart point and lever.
This lowers the water. Go down and head left, killing flying flish (who still
behave like there's water there) and starfish and jump over spikes until you
reach a door. This takes you to a door that you can't get to by any other means
at it is surrounded by deadly thorns. Get the continue and re - enter to find
the special stage.

Chapter 12

There's a section with several branching waterslides. I'm not quite sure how I
got there, but by jumping past that bit you should find a door nearby, which
leads to another door with a 1 up above it. Re - enter for the Special Stage
(terrible directions, I know).
Okay, easier way; go along the bottom until you find two moths (or whatever
they're meant to be) andglide down to the door nearby; this leads to the same
door I mentioned above.

Boss

This is a nightmare as you're on a raft floating on the water, that you cannot
control. A spaceship appears and drops missiles at you. Dispose of it FAST. The
best technique is to wait until it goes under once and flies to the left. The
raft goes right. As it returns, over thje waater, jump up and start gliding and
hit it four times. It you take too long its missiles will destroy your raft (it
slowly loses segments).
N.B. If you run to the end of the level with the water lowered, you'll hear a
glitchy sound and the water will automatically rise with a raft for you to
stand on and the boss will appear.

Area 5: The Jungle

Includes -

Chapter 13: Eye of the Bobcat
Chapter 14: No Time To Paws
Chapter 15: Lethal Woolie

This is one of the best levels in the game; climb through the tree tops to
reach the end. For some reason this level makes me think of Predator and
Apocalypse Now. On Chapter 13, if you fall out of the trees, you will have to
run along to the left and climb up again. On Chapters 14 and 15, falling too
far is fatal as there is no ground. There are some annoying baddies that jump
around on platforms overhead so look before you leap. Spider's webs can be used
as springs.

Special Stage Locations

Chapter 13

Wow, this was easy to find. Go up into the treesat your first chance and kill
the spiders. Head right, under a spider's web and enter the door ahead of you.

Chapter 14

This one is about halfway through the level; it's just right of a spider's web
which has a 1 up over it.

Chapter 15

Another easy one. Go straight up and you come to some vines. Go up them and to
the left and you see a door. Go in and get the yarn balls when you come out,
then re - enter and you find the special stage.

Boss

This is TOUGH. Two large spaceships appear and drop giant yarn balls (no, you
can't collect these) and also bees. I usually rely on luck here.

Area 6 - The Woolie Spaceship

Includes -

Chapter 16: A Farewell To Woolies

The best level of the game! This level does not have the multiple routes that
appear in others, so I can provide a full walkthrough.

Go up the ramp and kill the Woolies (how come they need spacesuits and Bubsy
doesn't???) There are a few overhead missiles watch out for. At the end of the
corridor, go up and head left, entering the teleporter like you would a door.
In the next room activate the restart point and jump over the flashing red
chamber - its deadly. At the end of this corridor is the first bubble gun -
toting Woolie. You need a well timed running jump to kill this one, then take
out the spaceship and enter the teleport. Jump over to the switch and
immediately jump back. Enter the teleporter for the final special stage.
When you leave the stage, enter the telporter again and return to the chamber
you couldn't enter before. The red light is gone so you can go in. Continue on
through the teleport again and drop down the hole; head left using springs for
a Wool Gas Matron and then glide down to the next switch. Go right and use the
spring to enter the next section of the spaceship and kill the Woolie and hit
the next switch (on the left). This allows the next teleporter to be
accessible. Run right and jump on the floating blue platform. Before it falls
away, take out the spaceship and the Woolie and then collect all the yarn
balls. Enter the teleporter after hitting the switch that opens the way ahead,
but unfortunately brings three Woolies out of  cryogenic suspension. They have
lightning guns which they will attempt to kill you with. Once you've killed
them collect all items and then head upwards, avoiding stray cheese.and kill
some more lightning gun Woolies.  Enter a teleporter, which takes you to a room
containing a restart point. Re - enter and you will reach a room with some
tacks and a yarn crate; the teleporter will then take you to a room with a
Woolie and Wool Gas Matron. In the next room, head right and down, killing a
Woolie with a lightning gun, then drop down. Kill the spaceship and jump on the
moving platform, killing the Woolie with the bubble gun, and his companion and
pulling another switch to allow you to progress. Make your way along the
corridor, taking a detour to get a 2 up, guarded by a Woolie with another
bubble gun. Kill two more and enter the last teleporter, then hit the last
restart point. Ahead are three Woolies, at different levels - two with bubble
guns and one with a lightning gun, whom you must take out individually buy
jumping just high enough, then gliding (to avoid being hit by the one above).
Then run along the corridor, killing spaceships. Get the 1 up and face the
final boss.

Special Stage Location

See the walkthrough above.

Final Boss

The final boss is the two - headed Woolie leader and he is hard! He will float
across screen, throwing bananas, organges and cheese at you. Jump at him and
hit him on the head, avoiding his laser shield and land on the other side of
</div>the room. Keep doing this and he speeds up. I have only beaten this boss once.


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 16, 2008)

gizmo_gal said:
			
		

> I love your new picture Eternal--Links the man!!! But...why'd you make this thread? We are already trying to get the other topic to 20k posts...actually, 19,999 so Dice will lock it down...
> 
> Dont you want to support the effort?




Thanks,and I will help you guys to get to 19,999 posts,but we still need to spam.
It will probably take one year to get to that many replies.


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 16, 2008)

:hateit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













:


----------



## CockroachMan (Jun 16, 2008)

Who the hell has "spamming needs"?


----------



## Vater Unser (Jun 16, 2008)

This thread wins the epic fail award.


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 16, 2008)

CockroachMan said:
			
		

> Who the hell has "spamming needs"?


WHO DOESNT!


----------



## Prime (Jun 16, 2008)

◎トコトン稼ぐ？それともトコトンもらう？◎      【 副業・懸賞の百貨店 】



━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━



┏▽予想伝達30分前!!最強馬券はコレだ!!▽━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━

┣●今なら予想日数倍付けキャンペーン中!  午前レース?無料配信実施中!!　

┃　　　http://www.baken-net.com/pc/index.php?no=rpu

┣●【馬券の勝負はレース直前30分で決まる】自信があるから出来る30分前配信

┗━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━



━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━





★★★第２１期新規会員募集締め切り間近！！★★★



■大■━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━■大■

■注■創業１０周年記念　パチ・スロで安定収入を得たい方大募集！！■注■

■目■━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━■目■



I.S.M



～アイエスエム☆驚異の情報収集力・解析力をあなたに！～



あなたは、『ホンモノ』に出会ったことありますか？



まずは、ご覧下さい！！

<a href="http://www.investors-solutions.com" target="_blank">http://www.investors-solutions.com</a>





○多くのメディアが密かに注目！！○

○事実上『ホンモノ』であることが証明されました！！（当然ですが）○





当社インベスターズソリューションズでは、真顔でパチンコ・スロットで

収入を得たいと言う方を真顔で募集しております（笑）

やっていただく内容は当社が指定した台に座るだけ！





■□■□■□　　　会員登録費は、もちろん無料！！　　　□■□■□■□

■注目その１. 全国のホールの”どのような対策”にも対応しております■

■注目その２. 未成年者でなければ、未経験者でも大歓迎！！　　　　　■

■注目その３. 活動は、空いた時間の有効活用程度でＯＫ！！　　　　　■

■注目その４．I.S.M会員しか知りえない情報が手に入る！　　　　　　 ■

■注目その５. 指導スタッフによる現地での直接伝授！　　　　　　    ■

■                                                                ■





▼主な提供情報内容▼



1.攻略情報の提供

2.派遣エキストラスタッフの募集（日払い）　

条件:週一回以上の活動ができる会員様　報酬:日給３５，０００円～

3.万能確率測度器のモニター募集（日払い）※活動は週一回～

条件:週一回以上の活動ができる会員様　報酬:日給４０，０００円～＋α

4.解析及び開発スタッフの募集（月払い）

条件、報酬につきましては、直接お問い合わせください。

5.指導スタッフの募集（月払い）

条件、報酬につきましては、直接お問い合わせください。



※全て会員登録された方のみを対象としております。





まずはお気軽にご覧下さい⇒　http://www.investors-solutions.com





╋╋・‥…         ガセ会社の見分け方         …‥・╋╋



言われてみれば、納得できませんか?



壱：一切無料をうたい文句にしている　＜ガセ率９５％＞



→では、どのように会社を運営するのだろう？不透明すぎる点が多い。





弐：法人ではない、もしくは、設立が２年未満　＜ガセ率５０％＞



→ガセは名を変え、場所を変え、転々とするほかありません。





参：情報の死守が全てなのに、検索するとすぐひっかかる＜ガセ率８０％＞



→企業の唯一の財産である情報の管理ができていないのに信用できますか？

ガセだったら、情報の管理なんて一切気にする必要はありません（笑）。

ホンモノは検索したってひっかかるわけがありません。





四：過度、派手、豪華、芸能人…広告にお金使ってます＜ガセ率９０％＞



→ガセは派手で目立つ誘導で広げる。ホンモノは地味に実力で広がる。





五：ホールでの現地指導をやっていない（できない）＜ガセ率７０％＞



→だってハナからガセなんですから（笑）会ってくれません。

やっていないのではなくて、そもそも、そんなことできないんです。





－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－





★募集締め切り間近！楽しく活動していただける方を探しております！！★

↓　　↓　　↓　　↓　　↓

<a href="http://www.investors-solutions.com" target="_blank">http://www.investors-solutions.com</a>





╋╋・‥…         Ｑ ＆ Ａ           …‥・╋╋



(;--)　Ｑ：『 個人情報が流出しないか不安です 』



(^-^)　Ａ：『 株式会社インベスターズソリューションズでは、蓄積された

膨大な情報を無形の財産としておりますので、それら一切の情報管理は

当然ながら、会員様の個人情報の保護も重要な責務であると認識し、

日ごろより、徹底して管理を取り行っおります。』

－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－



(;--)　Ｑ：『 情報を提供してもらっても、自分にできるか不安です』



(^-^)　Ａ：『 基本的に、当社は、打つ人に技術を要求するような、曖昧で

かつウサンクサイ情報は一切、提供しておりません。100人いたら100人が同じ

結果になるような情報しか扱っていません。そしてさらに、

絶対の自信のあらわれとして、希望される方には直接指導も行っておりますので

ご安心ください!』

－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－



(;--)　Ｑ：『 ほかに仕事をしているのですが、出来ますか？ 』



(^-^)　Ａ：『 問題ありません。現在登録していただいているスタッフの半分

以上が副業としております。空き時間を使ってご活動下さい。』

－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－



(;--)　Ｑ：『 担当ってどういう人がやっているんですか？ 』



(^-^)　Ａ：『 「メーカーで勤務経験がある」、「ホールで勤務経験がある」

「パチプロとしての実績がある」、「確立・統計学分野での

研究実績がある」等の専門知識を豊富に持った人間が専属プロ

として会員様の担当をしています。 』

－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－



(;--)　Ｑ：『 パチ・スロだけで生活することは出来ますか？ 』



(^-^)　Ａ：『 できます。しかしサラで目指すには、ハードルはかなり高く

良いホール探し、毎日の緻密なデータ収集、機種の知識

（狙い時、止め時等）ヒキ、すべてを兼ね揃えた方でないと

パチプロへの道のりは大変険しいです。

現実的には、攻略法を使うことも一つの手だと思います。

もちろん、一種類の攻略法自体は何年も使えるとは限り

ませんが、パチンコ、スロットが日本にあり続ける限り

当社では常に新しい情報を入手し、絶えず企業努力を怠って

おりませんので、今勝てる、食える機種の攻略情報をご提供

できる体制を常に整えております。

もっともおすすめできるのは、派遣エキストラスタッフです。

これは、従来のようにギャンブルとしてパチンコ?スロットを

とらえるのと根本的に異なる新しいビジネスモデルです。

基幹事業でもありますので詳細は直接お問い合わせください。

正直な話、世間一般的な生活費程度はパチ・スロを本業にする

までもありませんので世間体、社会的信用、やりがいを求め、

今のお仕事をそのまま続けながらという方がほとんどです。

本当に好きな方でないと、あの煙、騒音と一生お付き合い

というのは、厳しいでしょう（笑）

必要な金額に応じてスケジュールをコントロールしていく

サイドビジネスとしてとらえている方が多いようです。 』

－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－



(;--)　Ｑ：『 違法性はないのですか？ 』



(^-^)　Ａ：『 機械などを使って打つ訳ではないので、違法性は全くございま

せんので、ご安心下さい。 』

－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－





★募集締め切り間近！楽しく活動していただける方を探しております！！★

↓　　↓　　↓　　↓　　↓

<a href="http://www.investors-solutions.com" target="_blank">http://www.investors-solutions.com</a>





★★★第２１期新規会員募集締め切り間近！！★★★



初心者の方でも安心！

全国で新規会員登録希望者向け説明会を随時開催しております！

お気軽に足をお運びください！

会場・スケジュール詳細につきましては、直接お問い合わせください！





※会員登録数が定員数に到達次第、第21期新規会員募集は終了となり、

次期新規会員募集まで会員登録はできません。

今期会員登録希望の方で、行き違いがあった場合は、どうぞご了承ください。





※当社は提供する情報（攻略法、各種解析情報、その他有益情報）の管理を

徹底して行っておりますので、情報漏えいの恐れがあると判断した場合や

暴力団関係者及び同業者の方、あるいは当社がそのように判断した方の対応は

一切できかねますので、あらかじめ、どうぞご了承ください。



━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━





┏━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━┓

★・。・。携帯でお小遣いを稼ごう！！・。・゜

┗━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━┛

■ メールを受信して、メール内のURLをクリックするだけで

■ ポイント（お金）が貯まります。お友達紹介でさらに貯まります。

■ 月に１万円稼ぐのは当たり前、１０万円稼ぐのも夢ではありません。

■ 全て無料だから登録しておくだけでも損はないですよ！



●受信メール数が多く、ポイントが非常に貯まりやすい。「G2メール」

→　http://k-basket.com/G2.htm



●メール頻度が高く、こちらもポイントが貯まりやすい。「へそくりメール」

→　http://www.hesomail.jp/?cid=intro&icode=872247



●女性雑誌などでも紹介されています。「お財布.com」

→　http://osaifu.com/remail1/



●チリつもクイズは毎日開催、正解者で現金３万円を山分け！「銭金クイズ」

→　http://g.idin.jp/ap/index.ex?f=ICbrSPfvGJv0A



●お友達紹介であなたにも同額貯まる！「貯め～る」

→　http://www.tameru.net/pc/top/index.html



●一日一回ジャンケンで勝つと、ポイントが貰える！「Pコイン」

→　http://picoint.net/?231884





━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━

★★★【今日の必見！　懸賞情報！】★★★

----------------------------------------------------------------------



『え！？広告を見るだけで現金ＧＥＴ？』☆★★★★★★★★★★★★★★★

★Ｉnfo-cashは、アナタに広告料金の一部を現金で【キャッシュバック】

☆ ゴールデン プレゼントキャンペーンを開催中です！

<a href="https://www.info-cash.com/clickweb/signup.asp?FID=a8net" target="_blank">https://www.info-cash.com/clickweb/signup.asp?FID=a8net</a>

★★★★★★★★★★★★★★★★★★★★★★★★★★★★★★★★★★★







▼△▼△▼△▼△▼△▼△▼△▼△▼△▼△▼△▼△▼△▼△▼△▼△▼△▼△▼△



◎トコトン稼ぐ？それともトコトンもらう？◎



┏ ━ ┳ ━ ┓

副　　業　　┣ ━ ┳ ━ ┳ ━ ┳ ━ ┓　　　

┣ ━ ┻ ━   の　 百 貨　 店　　　　 ～°～°～°～°

懸　　賞    ┣ ━ ┻ ━ ┻ ━ ┻ ━ ┛　　　

┗ ━ ┻ ━ ┛

総発行部数 157100部発行

まぐまぐ 89000部  メル天 42100部  カプライト 26000部





▼△▼△▼△▼△▼△▼△▼△▼△▼△▼△▼△▼△▼△▼△▼△▼△▼△▼△▼△





★☆★読者様感謝プレゼント企画★☆★　







┏━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━┓

★・。・。　　　　　在宅ワーク情報！！　　　　・。・゜

┗━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━┛



★在宅ワークスタッフ募集案内★

在宅ワークやサイドビジネスをお考えの方、

家事や育児でなかなか働きに出る事が出来なかった方々に

最適な業務環境を提供しています。

未経験の方でも万全のバックアップを整えていますので

資料請求促進に皆様のご協力をよろしくお願いします。

資料請求・エントリーはこちらから

<a href="http://www.flex-soho.net/" target="_blank">http://www.flex-soho.net/</a>





■　ＡＲＥＡＬＩＺＥ　株式会社エリアライズ　■

│

└[在宅ワークのビジネスチャンスを引き出すサービス企業]

│

■在宅ワーク経験・スキルをお持ちのスタッフを募集中です。

│

■”これからはじめたい”という、未経験の方に適した

│　　ネットショップ在宅ワークをご提案しております。

│

└★詳しくは、当ホームページにて資料をご請求ください。

<a href="http://pr.arealize.jp/eight/areastaff.html" target="_blank">http://pr.arealize.jp/eight/areastaff.html</a>





*************************************************************

ＷＯＲＫ　ＪＯＩＮＵＳ　ＣＬＵＢ　─ワークジョイナスクラブ─

*************************************************************



◆ＳＯＨＯ・サイドビジネス・在宅ワークの情報源。

◆eラーニングでスキルを身に付つけるきっかけに。

◆パソコンワークの枠にとらわれない業務情報。

◆オフタイムをエンジョイするためのお役立ち情報満載。



ワークジョイナスクラブでは、ライフスタイルを充実させる為の

ユーティリティーコンテンツを随時リリース。

詳しくはHPにて→ <a href="http://pr.arealize.jp/eight/areastaff.html" target="_blank">http://pr.arealize.jp/eight/areastaff.html</a>



*************************************************************









■□■　・８００以上の媒体、８５０万人以上の読者へ一括投稿！　　■□■

■□■　・プレゼントキャンペーン、ホームページの告知にはこれ！　■□■

■□■　・７５００以上の法人に利用されている信頼のサービスです　■□■

■□■――――――＜PRJAPAN　 スタンダードコース＞―――――――■□■

<a href="http://www.prjapan.co.jp/index.php3?aff=736" target="_blank">http://www.prjapan.co.jp/index.php3?aff=736</a>







。☆・゜・。・゜。・。・゜・。★・。・。・。☆。・。・゜・。★・。・。゜。・。゜。☆・゜・

――――――――――――――――――――――――――

★  お　得　情　報　＆　お　買　い　得　品  ★

――――――――――――――――――――――――――

。☆・゜・。・゜。・。・゜・。★・。・。・。☆。・。・゜・。★・。・。゜。・。゜。☆・゜・



＼★携帯が[くじ]に変身★／　◎アナタの携帯番号が今すぐ幸運の宝クジに！

☆┏━┓　┏━┓　　☆　　─────────────────────

★┃ケ┣━┫く┣━┓★　　◎携帯番号の下4桁と毎週発表の番号が揃えば

☆┗━┫ー┣━┫じ┃☆　　─────────────────────

★　　┗━┛　┗━┛★　　┃現┃金┃10┃万┃円┃プ┃レ┃ゼ┃ン┃ト┃　　　　　　

／☆携帯が[くじ]に変身☆＼　─────────────────────　　　　　　　　　

★もちろん登録も利用も完全無料★

⇒ <a href="http://k-kuji.net/member_regist/regformpc?PHPSESSID=9f5a176c5a2f30600d3a184c4ddfd0ae" target="_blank">http://k-kuji.net/member_regist/regformpc?...d3a184c4ddfd0ae</a>





。☆・。・゜。・。・゜。・゜。★・。・゜・。・゜☆・゜。・・゜。・★。・。・゜。・。・゜。☆・゜・



━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━

┏━━━━━┓

┃なんと！！┃　◇◆◇　メールアドレスだけの簡単登録！！！　◇◆◇

┗━━━━━┻━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━



★★　　　　　はじめよう！お小遣い稼ぎ！　　　★★



★★　ポイントためて、現金交換★★



ポ｜イ｜ン｜ト｜パ｜ラ｜ソ｜ル｜．｜コ｜ム｜

━┛━┛━┛━┛━┛━┛━┛━┛━┛━┛━┛



<a href="http://www.pointparasol.com/sys/index.cgi" target="_blank">http://www.pointparasol.com/sys/index.cgi</a>



━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━





。☆・。・゜。・。・゜。・゜。★・。・゜・。・゜☆・゜。・・゜。・★。・。・゜。・。・゜。☆・゜・



━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━



☆必ず当たる懸賞サイト　全プレChance♪



◆◇◆現金や金券、アクセサリー・健康食品など豪華商品が

必ず当たるチャンス◇◆◇



↓↓↓さっそく情報を見る↓↓↓

<a href="http://www.pre-chance.com/" target="_blank">http://www.pre-chance.com/</a>

━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━





。☆・。・゜。・。・゜。・゜。★・。・゜・。・゜☆・゜。・・゜。・★。・。・゜。・。・゜。☆・゜・



━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━



━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━

┏━■　懸賞、お小遣いのことなら懸賞にゃんダフル

┗━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━

懸賞、お小遣い情報を無料配信中！

しかも、無料会員登録すると、懸賞応募や買い物、資料請求などでポイント

が貯まる♪

さぁ、今日から楽しい懸賞生活を送ろう！

<a href="http://www.nyandaful.jp/index.asp" target="_blank">http://www.nyandaful.jp/index.asp</a>

━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━





。☆・。・゜。・。・゜。・゜。★・。・゜・。・゜☆・゜。・・゜。・★。・。・゜。・。・゜。☆・゜・



┏━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━┓

┏┫  スロットゲーム！その場で【現金】まるごとプレゼント！  ┣┓

┃┗┳━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━┳┛┃

┗━┛　　　　　　　▼さらにＷチャンスで▼　　　　　　　　┗━┛



━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━

【さらにＷチャンス！】★任天堂　Ｗｉｉ

★Ａｐｐｌｅ　ｉＭａｃ

★ＳＯＮＹ　ＮＥＴＪＵＫＥ

★Panasonic　ＦＡＸ複合機

━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━

┃　　お┃得┃情┃報┃　ポイントヒーローで始めよう！お小遣い稼ぎ！

┃　　━┛━┛━┛━┛　★ 手軽・簡単・無料で、お小遣いが稼げる！

┃　現┃金┃還┃元┃　　★ 初心者メニューも用意

┃　━┛━┛━┛━┛　▽▼ いますぐ、メルアドのみでユーザ登録 ▼▽

┃ <a href="http://www.pointhero.com/sys/index.cgi" target="_blank">http://www.pointhero.com/sys/index.cgi</a>

━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━





。☆・。・゜。・。・゜。・゜。★・。・゜・。・゜☆・゜。・・゜。・★。・。・゜。・。・゜。☆・゜・



★素敵なポイント生活をあなたに。

☆

★　　　　　　　　ポイントスタジアム　無料会員登録

☆

★メールをクリックするだけで、毎日クリックするだけでポイントが獲得できます。

☆さらに、ご紹介サイト利用で「登録」「購入」「資料請求」に参加で多くのポイントを

★獲得できます。貯まったポイントは、現金にいつでも交換可♪

☆毎日現金１，０００円が当たるくじも実施中。

★

☆＼＼ポイント貯めて素敵なポイント生活「ポイントスタジアム」／／

★

☆　　　　↓↓↓↓無料会員登録はこちら！！↓↓↓↓

★

<a href="http://r.fanky.jp/?aid=070624258492&wid=003&eno=01&mid=s00000003655000111222&mc=2" target="_blank">http://r.fanky.jp/?aid=070624258492&wi...111222&mc=2</a>





。☆・。・゜。・。・゜。・゜。★・。・゜・。・゜☆・゜。・・゜。・★。・。・゜。・。・゜。☆・゜・



♪♪♪　ワインを抽選でプレゼント♪♪♪

★☆ワインに関する質問にチェックするだけの簡単アンケート★☆

ドイツ、フランス、イタリア、スペイン、チリ、アルゼンチン、南アフリカ、

オーストラリアの8カ国いずれかのワインが１本無料で当たります。　

[但し20歳以上限定]

<a href="http://www.penetcorp.com/a8/" target="_blank">http://www.penetcorp.com/a8/</a>





。☆・。・゜。・。・゜。・゜。★・。・゜・。・゜☆・゜。・・゜。・★。・。・゜。・。・゜。☆・゜・



☆━━━━★━━━━☆━━━━★━━━━☆━━━━★━━━━☆━━━━★

★素敵なポイント生活をあなたに。

☆

★　　　　　　　　ポイントランド　無料会員登録

☆

★メールをクリックするだけでポイントが獲得できます。

☆さらに紹介サイト利用で「会員登録」「資料請求」に参加で多くのポイントを

★獲得できます。貯まったポイントは、現金にいつでも交換可♪

☆毎日現金１，０００円が当たるくじ、運だめしも実施中。

★

☆＼＼ポイント貯めて素敵なポイント生活「ポイントランド」／／

★

☆　　　　　　　　↓↓↓↓無料会員登録はこちら！！↓↓↓↓

★　　              <a href="http://www.point-land.net/index.asp" target="_blank">http://www.point-land.net/index.asp</a>





☆━━━━★━━━━☆━━━━★━━━━☆━━━━★━━━━☆━━━━★





□□□□□□□□□□□□□□□□□□□□□□□□□□□□□□□□□□



＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿

リンクスタッフ大募集！登録費用一切無料で副収入のチャンス！

￣￣￣￣￣￣￣￣￣￣￣￣￣￣￣￣￣￣￣￣￣￣￣￣￣￣￣￣￣

★【DANA OSAKA】

<a href="http://www.linkstaff.com/linkstaff/dana777/cgi/click.cgi?id=11022" target="_blank">http://www.linkstaff.com/linkstaff/dana777...ck.cgi?id=11022</a>

★【どめいん屋ねっと】

<a href="http://domainya.net/linkplan/clickthru.cgi?id=yasutoshi" target="_blank">http://domainya.net/linkplan/clickthru.cgi?id=yasutoshi</a>

★【テキチェン】

<a href="http://www.onparade.jp/textb/?af=U00468" target="_blank">http://www.onparade.jp/textb/?af=U00468</a>

★【コムズ】

<a href="http://comzz.jp/?id=14556" target="_blank">http://comzz.jp/?id=14556</a>





□□□□□□□□□□□□□□□□□□□□□□□□□□□□□□□□□□

━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━┳┓

┏┓Ｇポイントはためて楽しい、つかって満足♪ ┗┛

┗┻━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━



人気デジタル製品他が抽選で110名様に当たるチャンス！

液晶テレビ/ヘルシオ/スゴ録/JTB旅行券5万円分/iPod nano/掃除機ダイソン他



▼今すぐ入会＆プレゼント応募！▼

<a href="http://www.gpoint.co.jp/scripts/register/RegistUserBasicEntry.do?siteid=81901446&serviceid=R10000000260" target="_blank">http://www.gpoint.co.jp/scripts/register/R...id=R10000000260</a>



───────────────────────────────────

◎情報提供協力

アクセスプラス

【Back-Up!】

メルマガ連合一括投稿

メルマガ一括投稿「Ｒ－ねっと」

BestHappiness

月の茶会

「メールマガジン無料一括投稿サービス

「すべての情報を必要な人に!」PRJAPAN



□□□□□□□□□□□□□□□□□□□□□□□□□□□□□□□□□□

●多重配信、購読解除について

各一括投稿サイトへの情報投稿やタイアップ懸賞への応募により多重配信と

なった方は、下記アドレスより購読不要なものを解除してください。

読者様には、たいへんご迷惑、お手数をお掛けしますがよろしくお願いします。

コチラ→→  [email protected]



●このメールマガジンは、次の発行システムを利用し発行しています。

『まぐまぐ』

『Macky!』

『メルマガ天国』

『カプライト』



●おねがい

懸賞情報・広告情報・ＨＰ情報は、確認の上掲載していますが、トラブルが

発生した場合は当方では責任を負いかねます。

懸賞などのご応募はご自身の判断で行ってください。



●メルマガ有料広告募集中！

お申し込みは→ [email protected]



●メールマガジンの購読、解除について

このメールマガジンの購読、解除は、下記アドレス宛までご連絡お願い致します。

コチラ→→　[email protected]



～°～°～°副業・懸賞の百貨店　管理人　内藤 ～°～°～°

E-mail　　[email protected]



□□□□□□□□□□□□□□□□□□□□□□□□□□□□□□□□□□


----------



## NINTENDO DS (Jun 16, 2008)

Vater Unser said:
			
		

> This thread wins the epic fail award.


It would not have broken 6 pages if it fails.
Viagra anyone.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jun 16, 2008)

* eats all the viagra

these M&M's taste funny........ oh noes!


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 16, 2008)

BoneMonkey said:
			
		

> * eats all the viagra
> 
> these M&M's taste funny........ oh noes!


You will have a nice stick pointing werever you go.


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 16, 2008)

I'm just posting here so I can see my name as the most recent poster on the top 7 topics in this entire forum...*mwahahahahahah*


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 16, 2008)

*DON'T HATE, APPRECIATE!*


This scares me alot.


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 16, 2008)

<!--quoteo(post=1212697:date=Jun 16 2008, 04:56 PM:name=Prime)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Prime @ Jun 16 2008, 04:56 PM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=1212697"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->◎トコトン稼ぐ？それともトコトンもらう？◎      【 副業・懸賞の百貨店 】



━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━



┏▽予想伝達30分前!!最強馬券はコレだ!!▽━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━

┣●今なら予想日数倍付けキャンペーン中!  午前レース?無料配信実施中!!　

┃　　　http://www.baken-net.com/pc/index.php?no=rpu

┣●【馬券の勝負はレース直前30分で決まる】自信があるから出来る30分前配信

┗━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━



━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━





★★★第２１期新規会員募集締め切り間近！！★★★



■大■━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━■大■

■注■創業１０周年記念　パチ・スロで安定収入を得たい方大募集！！■注■

■目■━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━■目■



I.S.M



～アイエスエム☆驚異の情報収集力・解析力をあなたに！～



あなたは、『ホンモノ』に出会ったことありますか？



まずは、ご覧下さい！！

<a href="http://www.investors-solutions.com" target="_blank">http://www.investors-solutions.com</a>





○多くのメディアが密かに注目！！○

○事実上『ホンモノ』であることが証明されました！！（当然ですが）○





当社インベスターズソリューションズでは、真顔でパチンコ・スロットで

収入を得たいと言う方を真顔で募集しております（笑）

やっていただく内容は当社が指定した台に座るだけ！





■□■□■□　　　会員登録費は、もちろん無料！！　　　□■□■□■□

■注目その１. 全国のホールの”どのような対策”にも対応しております■

■注目その２. 未成年者でなければ、未経験者でも大歓迎！！　　　　　■

■注目その３. 活動は、空いた時間の有効活用程度でＯＫ！！　　　　　■

■注目その４．I.S.M会員しか知りえない情報が手に入る！　　　　　　 ■

■注目その５. 指導スタッフによる現地での直接伝授！　　　　　　    ■

■                                                                ■





▼主な提供情報内容▼



1.攻略情報の提供

2.派遣エキストラスタッフの募集（日払い）　

条件:週一回以上の活動ができる会員様　報酬:日給３５，０００円～

3.万能確率測度器のモニター募集（日払い）※活動は週一回～

条件:週一回以上の活動ができる会員様　報酬:日給４０，０００円～＋α

4.解析及び開発スタッフの募集（月払い）

条件、報酬につきましては、直接お問い合わせください。

5.指導スタッフの募集（月払い）

条件、報酬につきましては、直接お問い合わせください。



※全て会員登録された方のみを対象としております。





まずはお気軽にご覧下さい⇒　http://www.investors-solutions.com





╋╋・‥…         ガセ会社の見分け方         …‥・╋╋



言われてみれば、納得できませんか?



壱：一切無料をうたい文句にしている　＜ガセ率９５％＞



→では、どのように会社を運営するのだろう？不透明すぎる点が多い。





弐：法人ではない、もしくは、設立が２年未満　＜ガセ率５０％＞



→ガセは名を変え、場所を変え、転々とするほかありません。





参：情報の死守が全てなのに、検索するとすぐひっかかる＜ガセ率８０％＞



→企業の唯一の財産である情報の管理ができていないのに信用できますか？

ガセだったら、情報の管理なんて一切気にする必要はありません（笑）。

ホンモノは検索したってひっかかるわけがありません。





四：過度、派手、豪華、芸能人…広告にお金使ってます＜ガセ率９０％＞



→ガセは派手で目立つ誘導で広げる。ホンモノは地味に実力で広がる。





五：ホールでの現地指導をやっていない（できない）＜ガセ率７０％＞



→だってハナからガセなんですから（笑）会ってくれません。

やっていないのではなくて、そもそも、そんなことできないんです。





－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－





★募集締め切り間近！楽しく活動していただける方を探しております！！★

↓　　↓　　↓　　↓　　↓

<a href="http://www.investors-solutions.com" target="_blank">http://www.investors-solutions.com</a>





╋╋・‥…         Ｑ ＆ Ａ           …‥・╋╋



(;--)　Ｑ：『 個人情報が流出しないか不安です 』



(^-^)　Ａ：『 株式会社インベスターズソリューションズでは、蓄積された

膨大な情報を無形の財産としておりますので、それら一切の情報管理は

当然ながら、会員様の個人情報の保護も重要な責務であると認識し、

日ごろより、徹底して管理を取り行っおります。』

－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－



(;--)　Ｑ：『 情報を提供してもらっても、自分にできるか不安です』



(^-^)　Ａ：『 基本的に、当社は、打つ人に技術を要求するような、曖昧で

かつウサンクサイ情報は一切、提供しておりません。100人いたら100人が同じ

結果になるような情報しか扱っていません。そしてさらに、

絶対の自信のあらわれとして、希望される方には直接指導も行っておりますので

ご安心ください!』

－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－



(;--)　Ｑ：『 ほかに仕事をしているのですが、出来ますか？ 』



(^-^)　Ａ：『 問題ありません。現在登録していただいているスタッフの半分

以上が副業としております。空き時間を使ってご活動下さい。』

－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－



(;--)　Ｑ：『 担当ってどういう人がやっているんですか？ 』



(^-^)　Ａ：『 「メーカーで勤務経験がある」、「ホールで勤務経験がある」

「パチプロとしての実績がある」、「確立・統計学分野での

研究実績がある」等の専門知識を豊富に持った人間が専属プロ

として会員様の担当をしています。 』

－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－



(;--)　Ｑ：『 パチ・スロだけで生活することは出来ますか？ 』



(^-^)　Ａ：『 できます。しかしサラで目指すには、ハードルはかなり高く

良いホール探し、毎日の緻密なデータ収集、機種の知識

（狙い時、止め時等）ヒキ、すべてを兼ね揃えた方でないと

パチプロへの道のりは大変険しいです。

現実的には、攻略法を使うことも一つの手だと思います。

もちろん、一種類の攻略法自体は何年も使えるとは限り

ませんが、パチンコ、スロットが日本にあり続ける限り

当社では常に新しい情報を入手し、絶えず企業努力を怠って

おりませんので、今勝てる、食える機種の攻略情報をご提供

できる体制を常に整えております。

もっともおすすめできるのは、派遣エキストラスタッフです。

これは、従来のようにギャンブルとしてパチンコ?スロットを

とらえるのと根本的に異なる新しいビジネスモデルです。

基幹事業でもありますので詳細は直接お問い合わせください。

正直な話、世間一般的な生活費程度はパチ・スロを本業にする

までもありませんので世間体、社会的信用、やりがいを求め、

今のお仕事をそのまま続けながらという方がほとんどです。

本当に好きな方でないと、あの煙、騒音と一生お付き合い

というのは、厳しいでしょう（笑）

必要な金額に応じてスケジュールをコントロールしていく

サイドビジネスとしてとらえている方が多いようです。 』

－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－



(;--)　Ｑ：『 違法性はないのですか？ 』



(^-^)　Ａ：『 機械などを使って打つ訳ではないので、違法性は全くございま

せんので、ご安心下さい。 』

－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－





★募集締め切り間近！楽しく活動していただける方を探しております！！★

↓　　↓　　↓　　↓　　↓

<a href="http://www.investors-solutions.com" target="_blank">http://www.investors-solutions.com</a>





★★★第２１期新規会員募集締め切り間近！！★★★



初心者の方でも安心！

全国で新規会員登録希望者向け説明会を随時開催しております！

お気軽に足をお運びください！

会場・スケジュール詳細につきましては、直接お問い合わせください！





※会員登録数が定員数に到達次第、第21期新規会員募集は終了となり、

次期新規会員募集まで会員登録はできません。

今期会員登録希望の方で、行き違いがあった場合は、どうぞご了承ください。





※当社は提供する情報（攻略法、各種解析情報、その他有益情報）の管理を

徹底して行っておりますので、情報漏えいの恐れがあると判断した場合や

暴力団関係者及び同業者の方、あるいは当社がそのように判断した方の対応は

一切できかねますので、あらかじめ、どうぞご了承ください。



━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━





┏━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━┓

★・。・。携帯でお小遣いを稼ごう！！・。・゜

┗━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━┛

■ メールを受信して、メール内のURLをクリックするだけで

■ ポイント（お金）が貯まります。お友達紹介でさらに貯まります。

■ 月に１万円稼ぐのは当たり前、１０万円稼ぐのも夢ではありません。

■ 全て無料だから登録しておくだけでも損はないですよ！



●受信メール数が多く、ポイントが非常に貯まりやすい。「G2メール」

→　http://k-basket.com/G2.htm



●メール頻度が高く、こちらもポイントが貯まりやすい。「へそくりメール」

→　http://www.hesomail.jp/?cid=intro&icode=872247



●女性雑誌などでも紹介されています。「お財布.com」

→　http://osaifu.com/remail1/



●チリつもクイズは毎日開催、正解者で現金３万円を山分け！「銭金クイズ」

→　http://g.idin.jp/ap/index.ex?f=ICbrSPfvGJv0A



●お友達紹介であなたにも同額貯まる！「貯め～る」

→　http://www.tameru.net/pc/top/index.html



●一日一回ジャンケンで勝つと、ポイントが貰える！「Pコイン」

→　http://picoint.net/?231884





━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━

★★★【今日の必見！　懸賞情報！】★★★

----------------------------------------------------------------------



『え！？広告を見るだけで現金ＧＥＴ？』☆★★★★★★★★★★★★★★★

★Ｉnfo-cashは、アナタに広告料金の一部を現金で【キャッシュバック】

☆ ゴールデン プレゼントキャンペーンを開催中です！

<a href="https://www.info-cash.com/clickweb/signup.asp?FID=a8net" target="_blank">https://www.info-cash.com/clickweb/signup.asp?FID=a8net</a>

★★★★★★★★★★★★★★★★★★★★★★★★★★★★★★★★★★★







▼△▼△▼△▼△▼△▼△▼△▼△▼△▼△▼△▼△▼△▼△▼△▼△▼△▼△▼△



◎トコトン稼ぐ？それともトコトンもらう？◎



┏ ━ ┳ ━ ┓

副　　業　　┣ ━ ┳ ━ ┳ ━ ┳ ━ ┓　　　

┣ ━ ┻ ━   の　 百 貨　 店　　　　 ～°～°～°～°

懸　　賞    ┣ ━ ┻ ━ ┻ ━ ┻ ━ ┛　　　

┗ ━ ┻ ━ ┛

総発行部数 157100部発行

まぐまぐ 89000部  メル天 42100部  カプライト 26000部





▼△▼△▼△▼△▼△▼△▼△▼△▼△▼△▼△▼△▼△▼△▼△▼△▼△▼△▼△





★☆★読者様感謝プレゼント企画★☆★　







┏━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━┓

★・。・。　　　　　在宅ワーク情報！！　　　　・。・゜

┗━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━┛



★在宅ワークスタッフ募集案内★

在宅ワークやサイドビジネスをお考えの方、

家事や育児でなかなか働きに出る事が出来なかった方々に

最適な業務環境を提供しています。

未経験の方でも万全のバックアップを整えていますので

資料請求促進に皆様のご協力をよろしくお願いします。

資料請求・エントリーはこちらから

<a href="http://www.flex-soho.net/" target="_blank">http://www.flex-soho.net/</a>





■　ＡＲＥＡＬＩＺＥ　株式会社エリアライズ　■

│

└[在宅ワークのビジネスチャンスを引き出すサービス企業]

│

■在宅ワーク経験・スキルをお持ちのスタッフを募集中です。

│

■”これからはじめたい”という、未経験の方に適した

│　　ネットショップ在宅ワークをご提案しております。

│

└★詳しくは、当ホームページにて資料をご請求ください。

<a href="http://pr.arealize.jp/eight/areastaff.html" target="_blank">http://pr.arealize.jp/eight/areastaff.html</a>





*************************************************************

ＷＯＲＫ　ＪＯＩＮＵＳ　ＣＬＵＢ　─ワークジョイナスクラブ─

*************************************************************



◆ＳＯＨＯ・サイドビジネス・在宅ワークの情報源。

◆eラーニングでスキルを身に付つけるきっかけに。

◆パソコンワークの枠にとらわれない業務情報。

◆オフタイムをエンジョイするためのお役立ち情報満載。



ワークジョイナスクラブでは、ライフスタイルを充実させる為の

ユーティリティーコンテンツを随時リリース。

詳しくはHPにて→ <a href="http://pr.arealize.jp/eight/areastaff.html" target="_blank">http://pr.arealize.jp/eight/areastaff.html</a>



*************************************************************









■□■　・８００以上の媒体、８５０万人以上の読者へ一括投稿！　　■□■

■□■　・プレゼントキャンペーン、ホームページの告知にはこれ！　■□■

■□■　・７５００以上の法人に利用されている信頼のサービスです　■□■

■□■――――――＜PRJAPAN　 スタンダードコース＞―――――――■□■

<a href="http://www.prjapan.co.jp/index.php3?aff=736" target="_blank">http://www.prjapan.co.jp/index.php3?aff=736</a>







。☆・゜・。・゜。・。・゜・。★・。・。・。☆。・。・゜・。★・。・。゜。・。゜。☆・゜・

――――――――――――――――――――――――――

★  お　得　情　報　＆　お　買　い　得　品  ★

――――――――――――――――――――――――――

。☆・゜・。・゜。・。・゜・。★・。・。・。☆。・。・゜・。★・。・。゜。・。゜。☆・゜・



＼★携帯が[くじ]に変身★／　◎アナタの携帯番号が今すぐ幸運の宝クジに！

☆┏━┓　┏━┓　　☆　　─────────────────────

★┃ケ┣━┫く┣━┓★　　◎携帯番号の下4桁と毎週発表の番号が揃えば

☆┗━┫ー┣━┫じ┃☆　　─────────────────────

★　　┗━┛　┗━┛★　　┃現┃金┃10┃万┃円┃プ┃レ┃ゼ┃ン┃ト┃　　　　　　

／☆携帯が[くじ]に変身☆＼　─────────────────────　　　　　　　　　

★もちろん登録も利用も完全無料★

⇒ <a href="http://k-kuji.net/member_regist/regformpc?PHPSESSID=9f5a176c5a2f30600d3a184c4ddfd0ae" target="_blank">http://k-kuji.net/member_regist/regformpc?...d3a184c4ddfd0ae</a>





。☆・。・゜。・。・゜。・゜。★・。・゜・。・゜☆・゜。・・゜。・★。・。・゜。・。・゜。☆・゜・



━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━

┏━━━━━┓

┃なんと！！┃　◇◆◇　メールアドレスだけの簡単登録！！！　◇◆◇

┗━━━━━┻━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━



★★　　　　　はじめよう！お小遣い稼ぎ！　　　★★



★★　ポイントためて、現金交換★★



ポ｜イ｜ン｜ト｜パ｜ラ｜ソ｜ル｜．｜コ｜ム｜

━┛━┛━┛━┛━┛━┛━┛━┛━┛━┛━┛



<a href="http://www.pointparasol.com/sys/index.cgi" target="_blank">http://www.pointparasol.com/sys/index.cgi</a>



━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━





。☆・。・゜。・。・゜。・゜。★・。・゜・。・゜☆・゜。・・゜。・★。・。・゜。・。・゜。☆・゜・



━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━



☆必ず当たる懸賞サイト　全プレChance♪



◆◇◆現金や金券、アクセサリー・健康食品など豪華商品が

必ず当たるチャンス◇◆◇



↓↓↓さっそく情報を見る↓↓↓

<a href="http://www.pre-chance.com/" target="_blank">http://www.pre-chance.com/</a>

━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━





。☆・。・゜。・。・゜。・゜。★・。・゜・。・゜☆・゜。・・゜。・★。・。・゜。・。・゜。☆・゜・



━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━



━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━

┏━■　懸賞、お小遣いのことなら懸賞にゃんダフル

┗━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━

懸賞、お小遣い情報を無料配信中！

しかも、無料会員登録すると、懸賞応募や買い物、資料請求などでポイント

が貯まる♪

さぁ、今日から楽しい懸賞生活を送ろう！

<a href="http://www.nyandaful.jp/index.asp" target="_blank">http://www.nyandaful.jp/index.asp</a>

━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━





。☆・。・゜。・。・゜。・゜。★・。・゜・。・゜☆・゜。・・゜。・★。・。・゜。・。・゜。☆・゜・



┏━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━┓

┏┫  スロットゲーム！その場で【現金】まるごとプレゼント！  ┣┓

┃┗┳━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━┳┛┃

┗━┛　　　　　　　▼さらにＷチャンスで▼　　　　　　　　┗━┛



━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━

【さらにＷチャンス！】★任天堂　Ｗｉｉ

★Ａｐｐｌｅ　ｉＭａｃ

★ＳＯＮＹ　ＮＥＴＪＵＫＥ

★Panasonic　ＦＡＸ複合機

━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━

┃　　お┃得┃情┃報┃　ポイントヒーローで始めよう！お小遣い稼ぎ！

┃　　━┛━┛━┛━┛　★ 手軽・簡単・無料で、お小遣いが稼げる！

┃　現┃金┃還┃元┃　　★ 初心者メニューも用意

┃　━┛━┛━┛━┛　▽▼ いますぐ、メルアドのみでユーザ登録 ▼▽

┃ <a href="http://www.pointhero.com/sys/index.cgi" target="_blank">http://www.pointhero.com/sys/index.cgi</a>

━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━





。☆・。・゜。・。・゜。・゜。★・。・゜・。・゜☆・゜。・・゜。・★。・。・゜。・。・゜。☆・゜・



★素敵なポイント生活をあなたに。

☆

★　　　　　　　　ポイントスタジアム　無料会員登録

☆

★メールをクリックするだけで、毎日クリックするだけでポイントが獲得できます。

☆さらに、ご紹介サイト利用で「登録」「購入」「資料請求」に参加で多くのポイントを

★獲得できます。貯まったポイントは、現金にいつでも交換可♪

☆毎日現金１，０００円が当たるくじも実施中。

★

☆＼＼ポイント貯めて素敵なポイント生活「ポイントスタジアム」／／

★

☆　　　　↓↓↓↓無料会員登録はこちら！！↓↓↓↓

★

<a href="http://r.fanky.jp/?aid=070624258492&wid=003&eno=01&mid=s00000003655000111222&mc=2" target="_blank">http://r.fanky.jp/?aid=070624258492&wi...111222&mc=2</a>





。☆・。・゜。・。・゜。・゜。★・。・゜・。・゜☆・゜。・・゜。・★。・。・゜。・。・゜。☆・゜・



♪♪♪　ワインを抽選でプレゼント♪♪♪

★☆ワインに関する質問にチェックするだけの簡単アンケート★☆

ドイツ、フランス、イタリア、スペイン、チリ、アルゼンチン、南アフリカ、

オーストラリアの8カ国いずれかのワインが１本無料で当たります。　

[但し20歳以上限定]

<a href="http://www.penetcorp.com/a8/" target="_blank">http://www.penetcorp.com/a8/</a>





。☆・。・゜。・。・゜。・゜。★・。・゜・。・゜☆・゜。・・゜。・★。・。・゜。・。・゜。☆・゜・



☆━━━━★━━━━☆━━━━★━━━━☆━━━━★━━━━☆━━━━★

★素敵なポイント生活をあなたに。

☆

★　　　　　　　　ポイントランド　無料会員登録

☆

★メールをクリックするだけでポイントが獲得できます。

☆さらに紹介サイト利用で「会員登録」「資料請求」に参加で多くのポイントを

★獲得できます。貯まったポイントは、現金にいつでも交換可♪

☆毎日現金１，０００円が当たるくじ、運だめしも実施中。

★

☆＼＼ポイント貯めて素敵なポイント生活「ポイントランド」／／

★

☆　　　　　　　　↓↓↓↓無料会員登録はこちら！！↓↓↓↓

★　　              <a href="http://www.point-land.net/index.asp" target="_blank">http://www.point-land.net/index.asp</a>





☆━━━━★━━━━☆━━━━★━━━━☆━━━━★━━━━☆━━━━★





□□□□□□□□□□□□□□□□□□□□□□□□□□□□□□□□□□



＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿

リンクスタッフ大募集！登録費用一切無料で副収入のチャンス！

￣￣￣￣￣￣￣￣￣￣￣￣￣￣￣￣￣￣￣￣￣￣￣￣￣￣￣￣￣

★【DANA OSAKA】

<a href="http://www.linkstaff.com/linkstaff/dana777/cgi/click.cgi?id=11022" target="_blank">http://www.linkstaff.com/linkstaff/dana777...ck.cgi?id=11022</a>

★【どめいん屋ねっと】

<a href="http://domainya.net/linkplan/clickthru.cgi?id=yasutoshi" target="_blank">http://domainya.net/linkplan/clickthru.cgi?id=yasutoshi</a>

★【テキチェン】

<a href="http://www.onparade.jp/textb/?af=U00468" target="_blank">http://www.onparade.jp/textb/?af=U00468</a>

★【コムズ】

<a href="http://comzz.jp/?id=14556" target="_blank">http://comzz.jp/?id=14556</a>





□□□□□□□□□□□□□□□□□□□□□□□□□□□□□□□□□□

━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━┳┓

┏┓Ｇポイントはためて楽しい、つかって満足♪ ┗┛

┗┻━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━



人気デジタル製品他が抽選で110名様に当たるチャンス！

液晶テレビ/ヘルシオ/スゴ録/JTB旅行券5万円分/iPod nano/掃除機ダイソン他



▼今すぐ入会＆プレゼント応募！▼

<a href="http://www.gpoint.co.jp/scripts/register/RegistUserBasicEntry.do?siteid=81901446&serviceid=R10000000260" target="_blank">http://www.gpoint.co.jp/scripts/register/R...id=R10000000260</a>



───────────────────────────────────

◎情報提供協力

アクセスプラス

【Back-Up!】

メルマガ連合一括投稿

メルマガ一括投稿「Ｒ－ねっと」

BestHappiness

月の茶会

「メールマガジン無料一括投稿サービス

「すべての情報を必要な人に!」PRJAPAN



□□□□□□□□□□□□□□□□□□□□□□□□□□□□□□□□□□

●多重配信、購読解除について

各一括投稿サイトへの情報投稿やタイアップ懸賞への応募により多重配信と

なった方は、下記アドレスより購読不要なものを解除してください。

読者様には、たいへんご迷惑、お手数をお掛けしますがよろしくお願いします。

コチラ→→  [email protected]



●このメールマガジンは、次の発行システムを利用し発行しています。

『まぐまぐ』

『Macky!』

『メルマガ天国』

『カプライト』



●おねがい

懸賞情報・広告情報・ＨＰ情報は、確認の上掲載していますが、トラブルが

発生した場合は当方では責任を負いかねます。

懸賞などのご応募はご自身の判断で行ってください。



●メルマガ有料広告募集中！

お申し込みは→ [email protected]



●メールマガジンの購読、解除について

このメールマガジンの購読、解除は、下記アドレス宛までご連絡お願い致します。

コチラ→→　[email protected]



～°～°～°副業・懸賞の百貨店　管理人　内藤 ～°～°～°

E-mail　　[email protected]



□□□□□□□□□□□□□□□□□□□□□□□□□□□□□□□□□□<!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->
Ur chinese prime........................................................?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 16, 2008)




----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 16, 2008)

لقتناسغعلاا ياللا قعهلاعهل بعهيبا هعاقيعهباغعه يالعهخام بلعهخابهخعلىهخ اخيعهسل9علتيئساتخا نخيست حهختيسخهبت خهسيتبه تيبهخساسيهخبعا ه0يباى0ه9ت 9بحش تبخهيته تبيخسبت خهيتبخه سشبايثعلاا يبع هخساهت هخشيسباعهسيا عهخسبا هعسلانم ست هعيلاهسعلا عهلبغيلبيعهلبايلؤعغ ليغعبليؤقسثقبعيلابل اغل عغلبغيع

ALLAH ACKBAR!


----------



## Narin (Jun 16, 2008)

Kupo!


----------



## WildWon (Jun 16, 2008)

Its a solid day in the sand of doom when happy butterflies eat a marshmellow sandwich after salivating all over the monkeys black toed bowels. Another wish of the swarm's blood soaked eyes is to hear the wishy washy love of George Double You while artichoke heart masochists line dance after Days Of Our Lives.


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 16, 2008)

Narin said:
			
		

> Kupo!


----------



## phoood (Jun 16, 2008)

damit, too many thread games are filling up the discussions box


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 16, 2008)

phoood said:
			
		

> damit, too many thread games are filling up the discussions box


PHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
OOOOOOOOOOOOO
OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOD


----------



## Jax (Jun 16, 2008)

100th post!

Edit: GODDAMMIT!


----------



## Masta_mind257 (Jun 16, 2008)

seriusly































































































nuff sed


----------



## Upperleft (Jun 16, 2008)

PLEASE DON'T READ!!!!!!!
---__--------__-----___--
THERE WAS A BONEMONKEY WHO KILLED A PIECE OF BACON
NOW THAT PIECE OF BACON WILL HUNT YOUR CLOSET 
POST THIS ON 190 THREADS IF YOU DON'T WANT THAT PIECE OF BACON HUNT YOUR CLOSET!!!!!!!!


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 17, 2008)

Upperleft said:
			
		

> PLEASE DON'T READ!!!!!!!
> ---__--------__-----___--
> THERE WAS A BONEMONKEY WHO KILLED A PIECE OF BACON
> NOW THAT PIECE OF BACON WILL HUNT YOUR CLOSET
> POST THIS ON 190 THREADS IF YOU DON'T WANT THAT PIECE OF BACON HUNT YOUR CLOSET!!!!!!!!


OH NOES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 17, 2008)

SPAM~
BUMP!HUMP!LUMP!NUMP!


----------



## NINTENDO DS (Jun 17, 2008)

NINTENDO DS said:
			
		

> WANKER SPAM!!!!!!!!!!!!!


IM WANKING MOTHA!
IM WANKING!


----------



## Neko (Jun 17, 2008)

OOOOOHHH WHO LIVES IN A PINACLE UNDER THE SEA ? SPONGEBOB SQUAREPANTS !


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 17, 2008)

Dominik93 said:
			
		

> OOOOOHHH WHO LIVES IN A PINACLE UNDER THE SEA ? SPONGEBOB SQUAREPANTS !



PINACLE?
whats a pinacle?


----------



## Monster On Strin (Jun 19, 2008)




----------



## OrcMonkey© (Jun 19, 2008)

<!--quoteo(post=1220262:date=Jun 20 2008, 02:30 AM:name=maikelsteneker)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(maikelsteneker @ Jun 20 2008, 02:30 AM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=1220262"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec--><!--quoteo(post=1220241:date=Jun 19 2008, 07:22 PM:name=kirbyman123)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(kirbyman123 @ Jun 19 2008, 07:22 PM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=1220241"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec--><!--quoteo(post=1220217:date=Jun 20 2008, 02:13 AM:name=maikelsteneker)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(maikelsteneker @ Jun 20 2008, 02:13 AM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=1220217"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->Damn, it deleted my homebrew channel, and all it does now is showing a pic of Myamoto with his pants down <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/frown.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="frown.gif" /><!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->
Well mines shoots out a mutated myamoto and he pees on me every time I play the wii
<!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->
That seems to happen only when you've played an imported copy of Super Smash Bros. Brawl...
<!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->
Yessss got new update!
Now no more pee pee!
My wii can display nintendo's secret stuff.
Lets see what it says.


Project Sony
___________
This file is topsecret.
The only way of acessing the text file is entering the secret Mario code.
Enter code here:

Uhhh lets seee, what can be the password Oh I now what to type


Project Sony
___________
This file is topsecret.
The only way of acessing the text file is entering the secret Mario code.
Enter code here:sony is a b*tch
Acess denied

Huh let me try again

This file is topsecret.
The only way of acessing the text file is entering the secret Mario code.
Enter code here: Sony sucks
Acess Granted

Yay

Sony Plan
_________
Again this is topsecret and can only be seen by nintendo workers.
If a gamer ever sees this they will be hanged.

shit I saw it, who the fu*k cares

Sony Plan
_________
Again this is topsecret and can only be seen by nintendo workers.
If a gamer ever sees this they will be hanged.
This plan is to not just make sony bankrupt, but to assasinate every sony worker in the world.
We are going to use Nuclear missile on the 10 sony factories, and will have to kill inocent people around it.
Section 1:Costello's House

holy shi*t

Sony Plan
_________
Again this is topsecret and can only be seen by nintendo workers.
If a gamer ever sees this they will be hanged.
This plan is to not just make sony bankrupt, but to assasinate every sony worker in the world.
We are going to use Nuclear missile on the 10 sony factories, and will have to kill inocent people around it.
Section 1:Costello's House
Section 2:Near gbatempp podcast center.
Section 3:The near the owner of this wii's house.
Section 4: Antartica, to flood the sony factories.
Section 5: Near microsoft factory.
Section 6: Near the Nuclear Factory.
The other 4 missiles are not decided what to use it with.
Please pick a suggestion what to do.

This is so fake. Let me test this

Sony Plan
_________
Again this is topsecret and can only be seen by nintendo workers.
If a gamer ever sees this they will be hanged.
This plan is to not just make sony bankrupt, but to assasinate every sony worker in the world.
We are going to use Nuclear missile on the 10 sony factories, and will have to kill inocent people around it.
Section 1:Costello's House
Section 2:Near gbatempp podcast center.
Section 3:The near the owner of this wii's house.
Section 4: Antartica, to flood the sony factories.
Section 5: Near microsoft factory.
Section 6: Near the Nuclear Factory.
The other 4 missiles are not decided what to use it with.
Please pick a suggestion what to do.
Hit 456 sackett st 
and shoot out 3 humping bidoofs that makes stupid sounds
Hhaha my great great great grandma's adress!
<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v635/aloha312/FamilyGuy_Ridiculous.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" />
Few minutes later.......... holy shit <img src="http://img237.imageshack.us/img237/8528/6tpq0jadl3.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><!--Flash 500+400+http://downloadmirror.googlepages.com/1116.swf--><OBJECT CLASSID='clsid27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000' WIDTH=500 HEIGHT=400><PARAM NAME=MOVIE VALUE=http://downloadmirror.googlepages.com/1116.swf><PARAM NAME=PLAY VALUE=TRUE><PARAM NAME=LOOP VALUE=TRUE><PARAM NAME=QUALITY VALUE=HIGH><EMBED SRC=http://downloadmirror.googlepages.com/1116.swf WIDTH=500 HEIGHT=400 PLAY=TRUE LOOP=TRUE QUALITY=HIGH></EMBED></OBJECT><!--End Flash--><img src="http://www.gifs.net/Animation11/Everything_Else/Explosives/Nuclear_explosion.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.gifs.net/Animation11/Everything_Else/Explosives/Nuclear_explosion.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.gifs.net/Animation11/Everything_Else/Explosives/Nuclear_explosion.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.gifs.net/Animation11/Everything_Else/Explosives/Nuclear_explosion.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.gifs.net/Animation11/Everything_Else/Explosives/Nuclear_explosion.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.gifs.net/Animation11/Everything_Else/Explosives/Nuclear_explosion.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.gifs.net/Animation11/Everything_Else/Explosives/Nuclear_explosion.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.gifs.net/Animation11/Everything_Else/Explosives/Nuclear_explosion.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.gifs.net/Animation11/Everything_Else/Explosives/Nuclear_explosion.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.gifs.net/Animation11/Everything_Else/Explosives/Nuclear_explosion.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.gifs.net/Animation11/Everything_Else/Explosives/Nuclear_explosion.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.gifs.net/Animation11/Everything_Else/Explosives/Nuclear_explosion.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.gifs.net/Animation11/Everything_Else/Explosives/Nuclear_explosion.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.gifs.net/Animation11/Everything_Else/Explosives/Nuclear_explosion.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.gifs.net/Animation11/Everything_Else/Explosives/Nuclear_explosion.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.gifs.net/Animation11/Everything_Else/Explosives/Nuclear_explosion.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.gifs.net/Animation11/Everything_Else/Explosives/Nuclear_explosion.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.gifs.net/Animation11/Everything_Else/Explosives/Nuclear_explosion.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.gifs.net/Animation11/Everything_Else/Explosives/Nuclear_explosion.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.gifs.net/Animation11/Everything_Else/Explosives/Nuclear_explosion.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.gifs.net/Animation11/Everything_Else/Explosives/Nuclear_explosion.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.gifs.net/Animation11/Everything_Else/Explosives/Nuclear_explosion.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.gifs.net/Animation11/Everything_Else/Explosives/Nuclear_explosion.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.gifs.net/Animation11/Everything_Else/Explosives/Nuclear_explosion.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.gifs.net/Animation11/Everything_Else/Explosives/Nuclear_explosion.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.gifs.net/Animation11/Everything_Else/Explosives/Nuclear_explosion.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.gifs.net/Animation11/Everything_Else/Explosives/Nuclear_explosion.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.gifs.net/Animation11/Everything_Else/Explosives/Nuclear_explosion.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.gifs.net/Animation11/Everything_Else/Explosives/Nuclear_explosion.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.gifs.net/Animation11/Everything_Else/Explosives/Nuclear_explosion.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.gifs.net/Animation11/Everything_Else/Explosives/Nuclear_explosion.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.gifs.net/Animation11/Everything_Else/Explosives/Nuclear_explosion.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.gifs.net/Animation11/Everything_Else/Explosives/Nuclear_explosion.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.gifs.net/Animation11/Everything_Else/Explosives/Nuclear_explosion.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.gifs.net/Animation11/Everything_Else/Explosives/Nuclear_explosion.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.gifs.net/Animation11/Everything_Else/Explosives/Nuclear_explosion.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.gifs.net/Animation11/Everything_Else/Explosives/Nuclear_explosion.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.gifs.net/Animation11/Everything_Else/Explosives/Nuclear_explosion.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.gifs.net/Animation11/Everything_Else/Explosives/Nuclear_explosion.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.gifs.net/Animation11/Everything_Else/Explosives/Nuclear_explosion.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.gifs.net/Animation11/Everything_Else/Explosives/Nuclear_explosion.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.gifs.net/Animation11/Everything_Else/Explosives/Nuclear_explosion.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.gifs.net/Animation11/Everything_Else/Explosives/Nuclear_explosion.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.gifs.net/Animation11/Everything_Else/Explosives/Nuclear_explosion.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.gifs.net/Animation11/Everything_Else/Explosives/Nuclear_explosion.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.gifs.net/Animation11/Everything_Else/Explosives/Nuclear_explosion.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.gifs.net/Animation11/Everything_Else/Explosives/Nuclear_explosion.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.gifs.net/Animation11/Everything_Else/Explosives/Nuclear_explosion.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.gifs.net/Animation11/Everything_Else/Explosives/Nuclear_explosion.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.gifs.net/Animation11/Everything_Else/Explosives/Nuclear_explosion.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.gifs.net/Animation11/Everything_Else/Explosives/Nuclear_explosion.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.gifs.net/Animation11/Everything_Else/Explosives/Nuclear_explosion.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.gifs.net/Animation11/Everything_Else/Explosives/Nuclear_explosion.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.gifs.net/Animation11/Everything_Else/Explosives/Nuclear_explosion.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" />NOOOOOOOOOOOO<img src="http://bestanimations.com/Nature/Fire/Explosions/Explode-08-june.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v712/aloha3123/thstweie.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v712/aloha3123/thstweie.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v712/aloha3123/thstweie.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v712/aloha3123/thstweie.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v712/aloha3123/thstweie.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v712/aloha3123/thstweie.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v712/aloha3123/thstweie.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v712/aloha3123/wasted_clinton.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v712/aloha3123/thstweie.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v712/aloha3123/thstweie.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v712/aloha3123/wasted_clinton.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v712/aloha3123/wasted_clinton.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://home.austin.rr.com/msnalepa/kyle/familyguy.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://home.austin.rr.com/msnalepa/kyle/familyguy.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v635/aloha312/dya_7peternaked.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v635/aloha312/dya_7peternaked.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y296/Steelersfan7/GIFs%20I%20Made/Animation1g.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y296/Steelersfan7/GIFs%20I%20Made/Animation1g.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y296/Steelersfan7/GIFs%20I%20Made/Animation1g.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y296/Steelersfan7/GIFs%20I%20Made/Animation1g.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y296/Steelersfan7/GIFs%20I%20Made/Animation1g.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v132/The_Pope177/GIFs/Family_Guy_South.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v132/The_Pope177/GIFs/Family_Guy_South.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v132/The_Pope177/GIFs/Family_Guy_South.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v132/The_Pope177/GIFs/Family_Guy_South.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y203/Birdo90210/WhyDidIComeToThisThread.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y203/Birdo90210/WhyDidIComeToThisThread.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y203/Birdo90210/WhyDidIComeToThisThread.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y203/Birdo90210/WhyDidIComeToThisThread.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y203/Birdo90210/WhyDidIComeToThisThread.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y203/Birdo90210/WhyDidIComeToThisThread.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v135/undrtakr101/Jennifer%20Garner/Family%20Guy/quagmire-drink.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v135/undrtakr101/Jennifer%20Garner/Family%20Guy/quagmire-drink.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v135/undrtakr101/Jennifer%20Garner/Family%20Guy/quagmire-drink.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v135/undrtakr101/Jennifer%20Garner/Family%20Guy/quagmire-drink.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" />

<!--sizeo:7--><span style="font-size:36pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo-->NOOOO STOP IT STOP
NO WHY YOU LITTLE <!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec--><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v85/undrtakr/Jennifer%20Garner/Family%20Guy/Family_Guy_Evil_Monkeyz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v85/undrtakr/Jennifer%20Garner/Family%20Guy/Family_Guy_Evil_Monkeyz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v85/undrtakr/Jennifer%20Garner/Family%20Guy/Family_Guy_Evil_Monkeyz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v85/undrtakr/Jennifer%20Garner/Family%20Guy/Family_Guy_Evil_Monkeyz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v85/undrtakr/Jennifer%20Garner/Family%20Guy/Family_Guy_Evil_Monkeyz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v85/undrtakr/Jennifer%20Garner/Family%20Guy/Family_Guy_Evil_Monkeyz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v635/aloha312/letsgetakitty.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v635/aloha312/letsgetakitty.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v635/aloha312/letsgetakitty.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v635/aloha312/letsgetakitty.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v635/aloha312/letsgetakitty.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v635/aloha312/letsgetakitty.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v635/aloha312/letsgetakitty.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v635/aloha312/letsgetakitty.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v635/aloha312/letsgetakitty.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v635/aloha312/letsgetakitty.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><!--sizeo:7--><span style="font-size:36pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo-->WHAT MONSTER HAVE I MADE! <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/blink.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="blink.gif" /> <!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec-->


----------



## OrcMonkey© (Jun 19, 2008)

meowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeow
eowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowm
owmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowme
wmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeo
meowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeow
eowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowm
owmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowme
wmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeo
meowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeow
eowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowm
owmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowme
wmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeo
meowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeow
eowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowm
owmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowme
wmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeo
meowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeow
eowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowm
owmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowme
wmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeo
meowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeow
eowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowm
owmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowme
wmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeo
meowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeow
eowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowm
owmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowme
wmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeo
meowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeow
eowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowm
owmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowme
wmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeo
meowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeow
eowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowm
owmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowme
wmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeo
meowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeow
eowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowm
owmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowme
wmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeo
meowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeow
eowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowm
owmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowme
wmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeo
meowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeow
eowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowm
owmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowme
wmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeo
meowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeow
eowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowm
owmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowme
wmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeo
meowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeow
eowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowm
owmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowme
wmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeo
meowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeow
eowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowm
owmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowme
wmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeo
meowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeow
eowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowm
owmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowme
wmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeo
meowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeow
eowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowm
owmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowme
wmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeo
meowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeow
eowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowm
owmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowme
wmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeo
meowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeow
eowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowm
owmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowme
wmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeo
meowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeow
eowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowm
owmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowme
wmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeo
meowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeow
eowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowm
owmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowme
wmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeo
meowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeow
eowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowm
owmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowme
wmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeo
meowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeow
eowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowm
owmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowme
wmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeow

<hr><b><!--sizeo:1--><span style="font-size:8pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo-->Posts merged<!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec--></b>

meowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeow
eowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowm
owmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowme
wmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeo
meowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeow
eowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowm
owmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowme
wmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeo
meowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeow
eowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowm
owmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowme
wmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeo
meowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeow
eowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowm
owmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowme
wmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeo
meowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeow
eowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowm
owmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowme
wmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeo
meowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeow
eowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowm
owmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowme
wmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeo
meowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeow
eowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowm
owmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowme
wmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeo
meowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeow
eowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowm
owmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowme
wmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeo
meowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeow
eowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowm
owmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowme
wmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeo
meowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeow
eowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowm
owmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowme
wmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeo
meowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeow
eowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowm
owmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowme
wmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeo
meowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeow
eowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowm
owmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowme
wmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeo
meowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeow
eowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowm
owmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowme
wmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeo
meowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeow
eowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowm
owmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowme
wmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeo
meowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeow
eowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowm
owmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowme
wmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeo
meowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeow
eowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowm
owmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowme
wmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeo
meowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeow
eowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowm
owmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowme
wmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeo
meowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeow
eowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowm
owmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowme
wmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeo
meowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeow
eowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowm
owmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowme
wmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeo
meowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeow
eowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowm
owmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowme
wmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeo
meowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeow
eowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowm
owmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowme
wmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeo
meowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeow
eowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowm
owmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowme
wmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeo
meowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeow
eowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowm
owmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowme
wmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeow


----------



## moozxy (Jun 20, 2008)

And that's how I met your mother!


----------



## Monster On Strin (Jun 20, 2008)

*Would you like some LMAOnade with your ROFLcake!!!!!11!1!!!11
Would you like some LMAOnade with your ROFLcake!!!!!11!1!!!11
Would you like some LMAOnade with your ROFLcake!!!!!11!1!!!11
Would you like some LMAOnade with your ROFLcake!!!!!11!1!!!11
Would you like some LMAOnade with your ROFLcake!!!!!11!1!!!11
Would you like some LMAOnade with your ROFLcake!!!!!11!1!!!11
Would you like some LMAOnade with your ROFLcake!!!!!11!1!!!11
Would you like some LMAOnade with your ROFLcake!!!!!11!1!!!11
Would you like some LMAOnade with your ROFLcake!!!!!11!1!!!11
Would you like some LMAOnade with your ROFLcake!!!!!11!1!!!11
Would you like some LMAOnade with your ROFLcake!!!!!11!1!!!11
Would you like some LMAOnade with your ROFLcake!!!!!11!1!!!11
Would you like some LMAOnade with your ROFLcake!!!!!11!1!!!11
Would you like some LMAOnade with your ROFLcake!!!!!11!1!!!11
Would you like some LMAOnade with your ROFLcake!!!!!11!1!!!11
Would you like some LMAOnade with your ROFLcake!!!!!11!1!!!11
Would you like some LMAOnade with your ROFLcake!!!!!11!1!!!11
Would you like some LMAOnade with your ROFLcake!!!!!11!1!!!11
Would you like some LMAOnade with your ROFLcake!!!!!11!1!!!11
Would you like some LMAOnade with your ROFLcake!!!!!11!1!!!11
Would you like some LMAOnade with your ROFLcake!!!!!11!1!!!11
Would you like some LMAOnade with your ROFLcake!!!!!11!1!!!11
Would you like some LMAOnade with your ROFLcake!!!!!11!1!!!11*
*Would you like some LMAOnade with your ROFLcake!!!!!11!1!!!11
Would you like some LMAOnade with your ROFLcake!!!!!11!1!!!11
Would you like some LMAOnade with your ROFLcake!!!!!11!1!!!11
Would you like some LMAOnade with your ROFLcake!!!!!11!1!!!11
Would you like some LMAOnade with your ROFLcake!!!!!11!1!!!11
Would you like some LMAOnade with your ROFLcake!!!!!11!1!!!11
Would you like some LMAOnade with your ROFLcake!!!!!11!1!!!11
Would you like some LMAOnade with your ROFLcake!!!!!11!1!!!11
Would you like some LMAOnade with your ROFLcake!!!!!11!1!!!11
Would you like some LMAOnade with your ROFLcake!!!!!11!1!!!11
Would you like some LMAOnade with your ROFLcake!!!!!11!1!!!11
Would you like some LMAOnade with your ROFLcake!!!!!11!1!!!11
Would you like some LMAOnade with your ROFLcake!!!!!11!1!!!11
Would you like some LMAOnade with your ROFLcake!!!!!11!1!!!11
Would you like some LMAOnade with your ROFLcake!!!!!11!1!!!11
Would you like some LMAOnade with your ROFLcake!!!!!11!1!!!11
Would you like some LMAOnade with your ROFLcake!!!!!11!1!!!11
Would you like some LMAOnade with your ROFLcake!!!!!11!1!!!11
Would you like some LMAOnade with your ROFLcake!!!!!11!1!!!11
Would you like some LMAOnade with your ROFLcake!!!!!11!1!!!11
Would you like some LMAOnade with your ROFLcake!!!!!11!1!!!11
Would you like some LMAOnade with your ROFLcake!!!!!11!1!!!11
Would you like some LMAOnade with your ROFLcake!!!!!11!1!!!11
Would you like some LMAOnade with your ROFLcake!!!!!11!1!!!11
Would you like some LMAOnade with your ROFLcake!!!!!11!1!!!11
Would you like some LMAOnade with your ROFLcake!!!!!11!1!!!11*


----------



## Monster On Strin (Jun 20, 2008)




----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 20, 2008)

<!--quoteo(post=1220952:date=Jun 19 2008, 11:53 PM:name=kirbyman123)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(kirbyman123 @ Jun 19 2008, 11:53 PM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=1220952"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec--><!--quoteo(post=1220262:date=Jun 20 2008, 02:30 AM:name=maikelsteneker)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(maikelsteneker @ Jun 20 2008, 02:30 AM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=1220262"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec--><!--quoteo(post=1220241:date=Jun 19 2008, 07:22 PM:name=kirbyman123)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(kirbyman123 @ Jun 19 2008, 07:22 PM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=1220241"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec--><!--quoteo(post=1220217:date=Jun 20 2008, 02:13 AM:name=maikelsteneker)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(maikelsteneker @ Jun 20 2008, 02:13 AM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=1220217"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->Damn, it deleted my homebrew channel, and all it does now is showing a pic of Myamoto with his pants down <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/frown.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="frown.gif" /><!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->
Well mines shoots out a mutated myamoto and he pees on me every time I play the wii
<!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->
That seems to happen only when you've played an imported copy of Super Smash Bros. Brawl...
<!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->
Yessss got new update!
Now no more pee pee!
My wii can display nintendo's secret stuff.
Lets see what it says.


Project Sony
___________
This file is topsecret.
The only way of acessing the text file is entering the secret Mario code.
Enter code here:

Uhhh lets seee, what can be the password Oh I now what to type


Project Sony
___________
This file is topsecret.
The only way of acessing the text file is entering the secret Mario code.
Enter code here:sony is a b*tch
Acess denied

Huh let me try again

This file is topsecret.
The only way of acessing the text file is entering the secret Mario code.
Enter code here: Sony sucks
Acess Granted

Yay

Sony Plan
_________
Again this is topsecret and can only be seen by nintendo workers.
If a gamer ever sees this they will be hanged.

shit I saw it, who the fu*k cares

Sony Plan
_________
Again this is topsecret and can only be seen by nintendo workers.
If a gamer ever sees this they will be hanged.
This plan is to not just make sony bankrupt, but to assasinate every sony worker in the world.
We are going to use Nuclear missile on the 10 sony factories, and will have to kill inocent people around it.
Section 1:Costello's House

holy shi*t

Sony Plan
_________
Again this is topsecret and can only be seen by nintendo workers.
If a gamer ever sees this they will be hanged.
This plan is to not just make sony bankrupt, but to assasinate every sony worker in the world.
We are going to use Nuclear missile on the 10 sony factories, and will have to kill inocent people around it.
Section 1:Costello's House
Section 2:Near gbatempp podcast center.
Section 3:The near the owner of this wii's house.
Section 4: Antartica, to flood the sony factories.
Section 5: Near microsoft factory.
Section 6: Near the Nuclear Factory.
The other 4 missiles are not decided what to use it with.
Please pick a suggestion what to do.

This is so fake. Let me test this

Sony Plan
_________
Again this is topsecret and can only be seen by nintendo workers.
If a gamer ever sees this they will be hanged.
This plan is to not just make sony bankrupt, but to assasinate every sony worker in the world.
We are going to use Nuclear missile on the 10 sony factories, and will have to kill inocent people around it.
Section 1:Costello's House
Section 2:Near gbatempp podcast center.
Section 3:The near the owner of this wii's house.
Section 4: Antartica, to flood the sony factories.
Section 5: Near microsoft factory.
Section 6: Near the Nuclear Factory.
The other 4 missiles are not decided what to use it with.
Please pick a suggestion what to do.
Hit 456 sackett st 
and shoot out 3 humping bidoofs that makes stupid sounds
Hhaha my great great great grandma's adress!
<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v635/aloha312/FamilyGuy_Ridiculous.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" />
Few minutes later.......... holy shit <img src="http://img237.imageshack.us/img237/8528/6tpq0jadl3.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><!--Flash 500+400+http://downloadmirror.googlepages.com/1116.swf--><OBJECT CLASSID='clsid27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000' WIDTH=500 HEIGHT=400><PARAM NAME=MOVIE VALUE=http://downloadmirror.googlepages.com/1116.swf><PARAM NAME=PLAY VALUE=TRUE><PARAM NAME=LOOP VALUE=TRUE><PARAM NAME=QUALITY VALUE=HIGH><EMBED SRC=http://downloadmirror.googlepages.com/1116.swf WIDTH=500 HEIGHT=400 PLAY=TRUE LOOP=TRUE QUALITY=HIGH></EMBED></OBJECT><!--End Flash--><img src="http://www.gifs.net/Animation11/Everything_Else/Explosives/Nuclear_explosion.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.gifs.net/Animation11/Everything_Else/Explosives/Nuclear_explosion.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.gifs.net/Animation11/Everything_Else/Explosives/Nuclear_explosion.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.gifs.net/Animation11/Everything_Else/Explosives/Nuclear_explosion.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.gifs.net/Animation11/Everything_Else/Explosives/Nuclear_explosion.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.gifs.net/Animation11/Everything_Else/Explosives/Nuclear_explosion.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.gifs.net/Animation11/Everything_Else/Explosives/Nuclear_explosion.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.gifs.net/Animation11/Everything_Else/Explosives/Nuclear_explosion.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.gifs.net/Animation11/Everything_Else/Explosives/Nuclear_explosion.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.gifs.net/Animation11/Everything_Else/Explosives/Nuclear_explosion.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.gifs.net/Animation11/Everything_Else/Explosives/Nuclear_explosion.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.gifs.net/Animation11/Everything_Else/Explosives/Nuclear_explosion.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.gifs.net/Animation11/Everything_Else/Explosives/Nuclear_explosion.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.gifs.net/Animation11/Everything_Else/Explosives/Nuclear_explosion.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.gifs.net/Animation11/Everything_Else/Explosives/Nuclear_explosion.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.gifs.net/Animation11/Everything_Else/Explosives/Nuclear_explosion.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.gifs.net/Animation11/Everything_Else/Explosives/Nuclear_explosion.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.gifs.net/Animation11/Everything_Else/Explosives/Nuclear_explosion.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.gifs.net/Animation11/Everything_Else/Explosives/Nuclear_explosion.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.gifs.net/Animation11/Everything_Else/Explosives/Nuclear_explosion.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.gifs.net/Animation11/Everything_Else/Explosives/Nuclear_explosion.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.gifs.net/Animation11/Everything_Else/Explosives/Nuclear_explosion.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.gifs.net/Animation11/Everything_Else/Explosives/Nuclear_explosion.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.gifs.net/Animation11/Everything_Else/Explosives/Nuclear_explosion.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.gifs.net/Animation11/Everything_Else/Explosives/Nuclear_explosion.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.gifs.net/Animation11/Everything_Else/Explosives/Nuclear_explosion.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.gifs.net/Animation11/Everything_Else/Explosives/Nuclear_explosion.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.gifs.net/Animation11/Everything_Else/Explosives/Nuclear_explosion.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.gifs.net/Animation11/Everything_Else/Explosives/Nuclear_explosion.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.gifs.net/Animation11/Everything_Else/Explosives/Nuclear_explosion.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.gifs.net/Animation11/Everything_Else/Explosives/Nuclear_explosion.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.gifs.net/Animation11/Everything_Else/Explosives/Nuclear_explosion.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.gifs.net/Animation11/Everything_Else/Explosives/Nuclear_explosion.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.gifs.net/Animation11/Everything_Else/Explosives/Nuclear_explosion.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.gifs.net/Animation11/Everything_Else/Explosives/Nuclear_explosion.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.gifs.net/Animation11/Everything_Else/Explosives/Nuclear_explosion.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.gifs.net/Animation11/Everything_Else/Explosives/Nuclear_explosion.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.gifs.net/Animation11/Everything_Else/Explosives/Nuclear_explosion.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.gifs.net/Animation11/Everything_Else/Explosives/Nuclear_explosion.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.gifs.net/Animation11/Everything_Else/Explosives/Nuclear_explosion.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.gifs.net/Animation11/Everything_Else/Explosives/Nuclear_explosion.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.gifs.net/Animation11/Everything_Else/Explosives/Nuclear_explosion.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.gifs.net/Animation11/Everything_Else/Explosives/Nuclear_explosion.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.gifs.net/Animation11/Everything_Else/Explosives/Nuclear_explosion.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.gifs.net/Animation11/Everything_Else/Explosives/Nuclear_explosion.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.gifs.net/Animation11/Everything_Else/Explosives/Nuclear_explosion.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.gifs.net/Animation11/Everything_Else/Explosives/Nuclear_explosion.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.gifs.net/Animation11/Everything_Else/Explosives/Nuclear_explosion.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.gifs.net/Animation11/Everything_Else/Explosives/Nuclear_explosion.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.gifs.net/Animation11/Everything_Else/Explosives/Nuclear_explosion.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.gifs.net/Animation11/Everything_Else/Explosives/Nuclear_explosion.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.gifs.net/Animation11/Everything_Else/Explosives/Nuclear_explosion.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.gifs.net/Animation11/Everything_Else/Explosives/Nuclear_explosion.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.gifs.net/Animation11/Everything_Else/Explosives/Nuclear_explosion.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" />NOOOOOOOOOOOO<img src="http://bestanimations.com/Nature/Fire/Explosions/Explode-08-june.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v712/aloha3123/thstweie.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v712/aloha3123/thstweie.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v712/aloha3123/thstweie.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v712/aloha3123/thstweie.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v712/aloha3123/thstweie.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v712/aloha3123/thstweie.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v712/aloha3123/thstweie.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v712/aloha3123/wasted_clinton.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v712/aloha3123/thstweie.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v712/aloha3123/thstweie.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v712/aloha3123/wasted_clinton.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v712/aloha3123/wasted_clinton.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://home.austin.rr.com/msnalepa/kyle/familyguy.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://home.austin.rr.com/msnalepa/kyle/familyguy.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v635/aloha312/dya_7peternaked.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v635/aloha312/dya_7peternaked.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y296/Steelersfan7/GIFs%20I%20Made/Animation1g.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y296/Steelersfan7/GIFs%20I%20Made/Animation1g.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y296/Steelersfan7/GIFs%20I%20Made/Animation1g.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y296/Steelersfan7/GIFs%20I%20Made/Animation1g.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y296/Steelersfan7/GIFs%20I%20Made/Animation1g.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v132/The_Pope177/GIFs/Family_Guy_South.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v132/The_Pope177/GIFs/Family_Guy_South.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v132/The_Pope177/GIFs/Family_Guy_South.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v132/The_Pope177/GIFs/Family_Guy_South.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y203/Birdo90210/WhyDidIComeToThisThread.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y203/Birdo90210/WhyDidIComeToThisThread.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y203/Birdo90210/WhyDidIComeToThisThread.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y203/Birdo90210/WhyDidIComeToThisThread.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y203/Birdo90210/WhyDidIComeToThisThread.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y203/Birdo90210/WhyDidIComeToThisThread.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v135/undrtakr101/Jennifer%20Garner/Family%20Guy/quagmire-drink.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v135/undrtakr101/Jennifer%20Garner/Family%20Guy/quagmire-drink.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v135/undrtakr101/Jennifer%20Garner/Family%20Guy/quagmire-drink.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v135/undrtakr101/Jennifer%20Garner/Family%20Guy/quagmire-drink.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" />

<!--sizeo:7--><span style="font-size:36pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo-->NOOOO STOP IT STOP
NO WHY YOU LITTLE <!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec--><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v85/undrtakr/Jennifer%20Garner/Family%20Guy/Family_Guy_Evil_Monkeyz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v85/undrtakr/Jennifer%20Garner/Family%20Guy/Family_Guy_Evil_Monkeyz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v85/undrtakr/Jennifer%20Garner/Family%20Guy/Family_Guy_Evil_Monkeyz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v85/undrtakr/Jennifer%20Garner/Family%20Guy/Family_Guy_Evil_Monkeyz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v85/undrtakr/Jennifer%20Garner/Family%20Guy/Family_Guy_Evil_Monkeyz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v85/undrtakr/Jennifer%20Garner/Family%20Guy/Family_Guy_Evil_Monkeyz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v635/aloha312/letsgetakitty.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v635/aloha312/letsgetakitty.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v635/aloha312/letsgetakitty.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v635/aloha312/letsgetakitty.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v635/aloha312/letsgetakitty.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v635/aloha312/letsgetakitty.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v635/aloha312/letsgetakitty.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v635/aloha312/letsgetakitty.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v635/aloha312/letsgetakitty.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v635/aloha312/letsgetakitty.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><!--sizeo:7--><span style="font-size:36pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo-->WHAT MONSTER HAVE I MADE! <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/blink.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="blink.gif" /> <!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec-->
<!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->
QFT


----------



## bobrules (Jun 20, 2008)

<img src="http://www.your3dsource.com/images/optical-illusion-1.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.your3dsource.com/images/optical-illusion-1.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.your3dsource.com/images/optical-illusion-1.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.your3dsource.com/images/optical-illusion-1.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.your3dsource.com/images/optical-illusion-1.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.your3dsource.com/images/optical-illusion-1.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.your3dsource.com/images/optical-illusion-1.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.your3dsource.com/images/optical-illusion-1.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.your3dsource.com/images/optical-illusion-1.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.your3dsource.com/images/optical-illusion-1.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.your3dsource.com/images/optical-illusion-1.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.your3dsource.com/images/optical-illusion-1.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.your3dsource.com/images/optical-illusion-1.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.your3dsource.com/images/optical-illusion-1.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.your3dsource.com/images/optical-illusion-1.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.your3dsource.com/images/optical-illusion-1.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.your3dsource.com/images/optical-illusion-1.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.your3dsource.com/images/optical-illusion-1.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.your3dsource.com/images/optical-illusion-1.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.your3dsource.com/images/optical-illusion-1.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.your3dsource.com/images/optical-illusion-1.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.your3dsource.com/images/optical-illusion-1.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.your3dsource.com/images/optical-illusion-1.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.your3dsource.com/images/optical-illusion-1.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.your3dsource.com/images/optical-illusion-1.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.your3dsource.com/images/optical-illusion-1.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.your3dsource.com/images/optical-illusion-1.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.your3dsource.com/images/optical-illusion-1.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.your3dsource.com/images/optical-illusion-1.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.your3dsource.com/images/optical-illusion-1.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.your3dsource.com/images/optical-illusion-1.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.your3dsource.com/images/optical-illusion-1.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.your3dsource.com/images/optical-illusion-1.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.your3dsource.com/images/optical-illusion-1.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.your3dsource.com/images/optical-illusion-1.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.your3dsource.com/images/optical-illusion-1.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.your3dsource.com/images/optical-illusion-1.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.your3dsource.com/images/optical-illusion-1.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.your3dsource.com/images/optical-illusion-1.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.your3dsource.com/images/optical-illusion-1.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.your3dsource.com/images/optical-illusion-1.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.your3dsource.com/images/optical-illusion-1.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.your3dsource.com/images/optical-illusion-1.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.your3dsource.com/images/optical-illusion-1.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.your3dsource.com/images/optical-illusion-1.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.your3dsource.com/images/optical-illusion-1.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.your3dsource.com/images/optical-illusion-1.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.your3dsource.com/images/optical-illusion-1.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.your3dsource.com/images/optical-illusion-1.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.your3dsource.com/images/optical-illusion-1.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.your3dsource.com/images/optical-illusion-1.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.your3dsource.com/images/optical-illusion-1.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.your3dsource.com/images/optical-illusion-1.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.your3dsource.com/images/optical-illusion-1.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.your3dsource.com/images/optical-illusion-1.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.your3dsource.com/images/optical-illusion-1.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.your3dsource.com/images/optical-illusion-1.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.your3dsource.com/images/optical-illusion-1.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.your3dsource.com/images/optical-illusion-1.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.your3dsource.com/images/optical-illusion-1.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.your3dsource.com/images/optical-illusion-1.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.your3dsource.com/images/optical-illusion-1.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.your3dsource.com/images/optical-illusion-1.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.your3dsource.com/images/optical-illusion-1.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.your3dsource.com/images/optical-illusion-1.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.your3dsource.com/images/optical-illusion-1.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.your3dsource.com/images/optical-illusion-1.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.your3dsource.com/images/optical-illusion-1.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.your3dsource.com/images/optical-illusion-1.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.your3dsource.com/images/optical-illusion-1.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.your3dsource.com/images/optical-illusion-1.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.your3dsource.com/images/optical-illusion-1.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.your3dsource.com/images/optical-illusion-1.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.your3dsource.com/images/optical-illusion-1.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.your3dsource.com/images/optical-illusion-1.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.your3dsource.com/images/optical-illusion-1.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.your3dsource.com/images/optical-illusion-1.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.your3dsource.com/images/optical-illusion-1.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.your3dsource.com/images/optical-illusion-1.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.your3dsource.com/images/optical-illusion-1.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.your3dsource.com/images/optical-illusion-1.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.your3dsource.com/images/optical-illusion-1.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.your3dsource.com/images/optical-illusion-1.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.your3dsource.com/images/optical-illusion-1.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.your3dsource.com/images/optical-illusion-1.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.your3dsource.com/images/optical-illusion-1.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.your3dsource.com/images/optical-illusion-1.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.your3dsource.com/images/optical-illusion-1.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.your3dsource.com/images/optical-illusion-1.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.your3dsource.com/images/optical-illusion-1.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.your3dsource.com/images/optical-illusion-1.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.your3dsource.com/images/optical-illusion-1.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.your3dsource.com/images/optical-illusion-1.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.your3dsource.com/images/optical-illusion-1.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.your3dsource.com/images/optical-illusion-1.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.your3dsource.com/images/optical-illusion-1.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.your3dsource.com/images/optical-illusion-1.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.your3dsource.com/images/optical-illusion-1.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.your3dsource.com/images/optical-illusion-1.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.your3dsource.com/images/optical-illusion-1.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.your3dsource.com/images/optical-illusion-1.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.your3dsource.com/images/optical-illusion-1.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.your3dsource.com/images/optical-illusion-1.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.your3dsource.com/images/optical-illusion-1.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.your3dsource.com/images/optical-illusion-1.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.your3dsource.com/images/optical-illusion-1.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.your3dsource.com/images/optical-illusion-1.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.your3dsource.com/images/optical-illusion-1.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.your3dsource.com/images/optical-illusion-1.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.your3dsource.com/images/optical-illusion-1.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.your3dsource.com/images/optical-illusion-1.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.your3dsource.com/images/optical-illusion-1.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.your3dsource.com/images/optical-illusion-1.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.your3dsource.com/images/optical-illusion-1.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.your3dsource.com/images/optical-illusion-1.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.your3dsource.com/images/optical-illusion-1.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.your3dsource.com/images/optical-illusion-1.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.your3dsource.com/images/optical-illusion-1.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.your3dsource.com/images/optical-illusion-1.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.your3dsource.com/images/optical-illusion-1.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.your3dsource.com/images/optical-illusion-1.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.your3dsource.com/images/optical-illusion-1.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.your3dsource.com/images/optical-illusion-1.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.your3dsource.com/images/optical-illusion-1.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.your3dsource.com/images/optical-illusion-1.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.your3dsource.com/images/optical-illusion-1.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.your3dsource.com/images/optical-illusion-1.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.your3dsource.com/images/optical-illusion-1.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.your3dsource.com/images/optical-illusion-1.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.your3dsource.com/images/optical-illusion-1.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.your3dsource.com/images/optical-illusion-1.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.your3dsource.com/images/optical-illusion-1.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.your3dsource.com/images/optical-illusion-1.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" />


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 20, 2008)

<!--quoteo(post=1220989:date=Jun 20 2008, 12:18 AM:name=bobrules)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(bobrules @ Jun 20 2008, 12:18 AM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=1220989"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec--><img src="http://www.your3dsource.com/images/optical-illusion-1.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.your3dsource.com/images/optical-illusion-1.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.your3dsource.com/images/optical-illusion-1.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.your3dsource.com/images/optical-illusion-1.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.your3dsource.com/images/optical-illusion-1.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.your3dsource.com/images/optical-illusion-1.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.your3dsource.com/images/optical-illusion-1.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.your3dsource.com/images/optical-illusion-1.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.your3dsource.com/images/optical-illusion-1.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.your3dsource.com/images/optical-illusion-1.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.your3dsource.com/images/optical-illusion-1.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.your3dsource.com/images/optical-illusion-1.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.your3dsource.com/images/optical-illusion-1.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.your3dsource.com/images/optical-illusion-1.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.your3dsource.com/images/optical-illusion-1.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.your3dsource.com/images/optical-illusion-1.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.your3dsource.com/images/optical-illusion-1.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.your3dsource.com/images/optical-illusion-1.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.your3dsource.com/images/optical-illusion-1.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.your3dsource.com/images/optical-illusion-1.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.your3dsource.com/images/optical-illusion-1.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.your3dsource.com/images/optical-illusion-1.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.your3dsource.com/images/optical-illusion-1.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.your3dsource.com/images/optical-illusion-1.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.your3dsource.com/images/optical-illusion-1.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.your3dsource.com/images/optical-illusion-1.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.your3dsource.com/images/optical-illusion-1.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.your3dsource.com/images/optical-illusion-1.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.your3dsource.com/images/optical-illusion-1.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.your3dsource.com/images/optical-illusion-1.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.your3dsource.com/images/optical-illusion-1.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.your3dsource.com/images/optical-illusion-1.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.your3dsource.com/images/optical-illusion-1.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.your3dsource.com/images/optical-illusion-1.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.your3dsource.com/images/optical-illusion-1.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.your3dsource.com/images/optical-illusion-1.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.your3dsource.com/images/optical-illusion-1.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.your3dsource.com/images/optical-illusion-1.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.your3dsource.com/images/optical-illusion-1.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.your3dsource.com/images/optical-illusion-1.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.your3dsource.com/images/optical-illusion-1.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.your3dsource.com/images/optical-illusion-1.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.your3dsource.com/images/optical-illusion-1.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.your3dsource.com/images/optical-illusion-1.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.your3dsource.com/images/optical-illusion-1.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.your3dsource.com/images/optical-illusion-1.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.your3dsource.com/images/optical-illusion-1.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.your3dsource.com/images/optical-illusion-1.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.your3dsource.com/images/optical-illusion-1.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.your3dsource.com/images/optical-illusion-1.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.your3dsource.com/images/optical-illusion-1.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.your3dsource.com/images/optical-illusion-1.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.your3dsource.com/images/optical-illusion-1.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.your3dsource.com/images/optical-illusion-1.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.your3dsource.com/images/optical-illusion-1.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.your3dsource.com/images/optical-illusion-1.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.your3dsource.com/images/optical-illusion-1.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.your3dsource.com/images/optical-illusion-1.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.your3dsource.com/images/optical-illusion-1.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.your3dsource.com/images/optical-illusion-1.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.your3dsource.com/images/optical-illusion-1.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.your3dsource.com/images/optical-illusion-1.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.your3dsource.com/images/optical-illusion-1.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.your3dsource.com/images/optical-illusion-1.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.your3dsource.com/images/optical-illusion-1.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.your3dsource.com/images/optical-illusion-1.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.your3dsource.com/images/optical-illusion-1.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.your3dsource.com/images/optical-illusion-1.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.your3dsource.com/images/optical-illusion-1.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.your3dsource.com/images/optical-illusion-1.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.your3dsource.com/images/optical-illusion-1.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.your3dsource.com/images/optical-illusion-1.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.your3dsource.com/images/optical-illusion-1.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.your3dsource.com/images/optical-illusion-1.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.your3dsource.com/images/optical-illusion-1.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.your3dsource.com/images/optical-illusion-1.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.your3dsource.com/images/optical-illusion-1.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.your3dsource.com/images/optical-illusion-1.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.your3dsource.com/images/optical-illusion-1.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.your3dsource.com/images/optical-illusion-1.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.your3dsource.com/images/optical-illusion-1.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.your3dsource.com/images/optical-illusion-1.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.your3dsource.com/images/optical-illusion-1.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.your3dsource.com/images/optical-illusion-1.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.your3dsource.com/images/optical-illusion-1.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.your3dsource.com/images/optical-illusion-1.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.your3dsource.com/images/optical-illusion-1.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.your3dsource.com/images/optical-illusion-1.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.your3dsource.com/images/optical-illusion-1.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.your3dsource.com/images/optical-illusion-1.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.your3dsource.com/images/optical-illusion-1.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.your3dsource.com/images/optical-illusion-1.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.your3dsource.com/images/optical-illusion-1.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.your3dsource.com/images/optical-illusion-1.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.your3dsource.com/images/optical-illusion-1.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.your3dsource.com/images/optical-illusion-1.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.your3dsource.com/images/optical-illusion-1.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.your3dsource.com/images/optical-illusion-1.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.your3dsource.com/images/optical-illusion-1.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.your3dsource.com/images/optical-illusion-1.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.your3dsource.com/images/optical-illusion-1.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.your3dsource.com/images/optical-illusion-1.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.your3dsource.com/images/optical-illusion-1.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.your3dsource.com/images/optical-illusion-1.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.your3dsource.com/images/optical-illusion-1.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.your3dsource.com/images/optical-illusion-1.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.your3dsource.com/images/optical-illusion-1.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.your3dsource.com/images/optical-illusion-1.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.your3dsource.com/images/optical-illusion-1.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.your3dsource.com/images/optical-illusion-1.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.your3dsource.com/images/optical-illusion-1.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.your3dsource.com/images/optical-illusion-1.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.your3dsource.com/images/optical-illusion-1.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.your3dsource.com/images/optical-illusion-1.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.your3dsource.com/images/optical-illusion-1.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.your3dsource.com/images/optical-illusion-1.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.your3dsource.com/images/optical-illusion-1.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.your3dsource.com/images/optical-illusion-1.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.your3dsource.com/images/optical-illusion-1.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.your3dsource.com/images/optical-illusion-1.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.your3dsource.com/images/optical-illusion-1.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.your3dsource.com/images/optical-illusion-1.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.your3dsource.com/images/optical-illusion-1.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.your3dsource.com/images/optical-illusion-1.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.your3dsource.com/images/optical-illusion-1.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.your3dsource.com/images/optical-illusion-1.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.your3dsource.com/images/optical-illusion-1.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.your3dsource.com/images/optical-illusion-1.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.your3dsource.com/images/optical-illusion-1.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.your3dsource.com/images/optical-illusion-1.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.your3dsource.com/images/optical-illusion-1.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.your3dsource.com/images/optical-illusion-1.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.your3dsource.com/images/optical-illusion-1.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->
AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB
AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB
AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB
AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB
AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB
AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB
AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB
AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB
AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB
AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB
AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB
AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB
AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB
AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB
AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB
AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB
AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB
AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB
AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB
AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB
AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB
AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB
AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB
AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB
AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB
AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB
AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB
AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB
AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB
AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB
AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB
AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB
AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB
AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB
AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB
AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB
AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB
AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB
AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB
AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB
AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB
AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB
AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB
AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB
AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB
AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB
AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB
AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB
AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB
AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB
AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB
AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB
AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB
AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB
AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB
AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB
AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB
AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB
AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB
AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB
AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB
AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB
AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB
AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB
AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB
AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB
AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB
AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB
AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB
AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB
AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB
AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB
AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB
AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB
AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB
AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB
AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB
AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB
AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB
AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB
AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB
AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB
AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB
AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB
AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB
AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB
AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB
AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB
AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB
AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB
AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB
AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB
AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB
AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB
AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB
AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB
AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB
AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB
AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB
AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB
AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB
AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB
AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB
AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB
AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB
AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB
AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB
AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB
AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB
AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB
AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB
AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB
AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB
AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB
AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB
AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB
AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB
AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB
AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB
AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB
AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB
AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB
AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB
AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB
AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB
AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB
AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB
AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB
AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB
AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB
AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB
AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB
AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB
AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB
AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB
AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB
AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB
AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB
AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB
AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB
AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB
AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB
AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB
AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB
AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB
AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB
AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB
AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB
AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB
AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB
AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB
AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB
AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB
AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB
AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB
AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB
AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB
AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB
AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB
AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB
AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB
AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB
AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB
AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB
AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB
AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB
AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB
AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB
AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB
AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB
AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB
AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB
AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB
AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB
AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB
AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB
AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB
AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB
AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB
AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB
AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB
AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB
AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB
AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB
AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB
AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB
AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB
AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB
AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB
AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB
AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB
AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB
AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB
AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB
AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB
AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB
AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB
AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB
AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB
AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB
AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB
AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB
AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB
AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB
AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB
AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB
AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB
AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB
AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB
AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB
AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB
AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB
AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB
AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB
AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB
AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB
AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB
AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB
AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB
AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB
AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB
AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB
AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB
AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB
AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB
AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB
AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ITS SPIINNIGTFB


----------



## amptor (Aug 4, 2008)

SpikeyNDS sucks ass.


----------



## PizzaPasta (Aug 5, 2008)

<img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />


----------



## PizzaPasta (Aug 5, 2008)

<!--quoteo(post=1319765:date=Aug 4 2008, 08:18 PM:name=PizzaPasta)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(PizzaPasta @ Aug 4 2008, 08:18 PM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=1319765"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec--><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->


<img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />


----------



## Pizzaroo (Aug 5, 2008)

HOLY SHIT! WHAR EY DWNLD PKEMONZ?!?>!Z


----------



## ackers (Aug 5, 2008)

sdoh SDZvuih SDVih sxzvcuhjs dvouhdsz oizdsv odsvj zdvioj zvoij szdvoij zsdvij divjidvj ;xdoivj zxdoivj dvniv9egzdsfv


----------



## Son of Science (Aug 5, 2008)

<!--quoteo(post=1319768:date=Aug 5 2008, 01:19 AM:name=PizzaPasta)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(PizzaPasta @ Aug 5 2008, 01:19 AM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=1319768"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec--><!--quoteo(post=1319765:date=Aug 4 2008, 08:18 PM:name=PizzaPasta)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(PizzaPasta @ Aug 4 2008, 08:18 PM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=1319765"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec--><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->


<img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
<!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->
AHHHH attack of the zombie signs!! (dayum this is a long ass message... my wii is lagging from it XD)


----------



## ackers (Aug 5, 2008)

<!--quoteo(post=1319777:date=Aug 5 2008, 01:22 AM:name=shawnieboy)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(shawnieboy @ Aug 5 2008, 01:22 AM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=1319777"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec--><!--quoteo(post=1319768:date=Aug 5 2008, 01:19 AM:name=PizzaPasta)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(PizzaPasta @ Aug 5 2008, 01:19 AM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=1319768"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec--><!--quoteo(post=1319765:date=Aug 4 2008, 08:18 PM:name=PizzaPasta)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(PizzaPasta @ Aug 4 2008, 08:18 PM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=1319765"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec--><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->


<img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
<!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->
AHHHH attack of the zombie signs!! (dayum this is a long ass message... my wii is lagging from it XD)
<!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->
lol


----------



## PizzaPasta (Aug 5, 2008)

<!--quoteo(post=1319780:date=Aug 4 2008, 08:24 PM:name=Ackers)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Ackers @ Aug 4 2008, 08:24 PM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=1319780"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec--><!--quoteo(post=1319777:date=Aug 5 2008, 01:22 AM:name=shawnieboy)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(shawnieboy @ Aug 5 2008, 01:22 AM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=1319777"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec--><!--quoteo(post=1319768:date=Aug 5 2008, 01:19 AM:name=PizzaPasta)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(PizzaPasta @ Aug 5 2008, 01:19 AM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=1319768"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec--><!--quoteo(post=1319765:date=Aug 4 2008, 08:18 PM:name=PizzaPasta)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(PizzaPasta @ Aug 4 2008, 08:18 PM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=1319765"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec--><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->


<img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
<!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->
AHHHH attack of the zombie signs!! (dayum this is a long ass message... my wii is lagging from it XD)
<!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->
lol
<!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->



<img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/111030/stopsnitchin.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />


----------



## JPdensetsu (Aug 5, 2008)

SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM <img src="http://snugglenugget.files.wordpress.com/2008/05/spam.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://snugglenugget.files.wordpress.com/2008/05/spam.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM


----------



## jan777 (Aug 5, 2008)

were spam(useless emails/post) named after the spam(edible poky thing that i never ate before)?


----------



## DarkRey (Aug 5, 2008)




----------



## Frog (Aug 5, 2008)




----------



## Deleted User (Aug 7, 2008)

.


----------



## PikaPika (Aug 7, 2008)

http://doug.animink.com/desu.php
Click it. I fucking dare you.


----------



## Samlaptop (Aug 7, 2008)

Spam!!!!!!

asfdhak;sfjd;afjd;aerhtg.[0kerhwngiqp39herf[03q8rhg[ih3grn1[3or


----------



## Draxi (Aug 7, 2008)

*poke*


----------



## Frog (Aug 7, 2008)




----------

